# Prime Minister Imran Khan - A new era begins



## Arsalan

First of all, Congratulations to everyone, congratulations Pakistan for completing another democratic cycle. The newly formed National Assembly voted to elect the next Prime Minister of Pakistan on August 17, 2018

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/nati...f-pakistan-today-aug-17.573182/#post-10719746

PTI Chairman and nominated PM, *Mr. Imran Ahmad Khan Niazi *have been elected as the 22nd Prime Minister of Pakistan (_care takers not included_) with 176 votes beating Shahbaz Sharif (96 votes). He will be sworn in as Prime Minister of *Islamic Republic of Pakistan* on August 18, 2018 in ceremony planned for 9:00 AM.

The cricketer turned politician led the fight against corruption for years and it is after 22 years of tireless struggle that he succeeded. Whether he will succeed as a PM and will he be able to deliver on the promises he made remains to be seen but with massive support of youth, sense of belief and hope in hearts of millions of Pakistanis, a joint effort may well turn the future bright for our country. A new era of hope and belief begins today and with our effort, commitment, honesty and dedication, we can all take Pakistan to the next level. Let us be responsible citizens contributing our share to the betterment of Pakistan. 

_Personally, a day to remember, a day to cherish and a day that gives me energy to work stronger and harder to play whatever little role i can for prosperity of Pakistan._

In todays voting, the opposition mainly composed of Pakistan Peoples Party and Pakistan Muslim League failed to mount a joint challenge to Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf as PPP decided NOT to vote for PMLNs Shahbaz Sharif. MMA however voted for Shahbaz Sharif. However, both parties are set to get together for a leader of opposition and will support each other in opposition. 

Crying, laughing,, Euphoric, what a day to be living, what a day to have seen unfold before your very eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
33 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Hiraa

PRIME MINISTER IMRAN KHAN!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Norwegian

Pmln goons going crazy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gangsta_rap

Congratulations everyone. We have been waiting for a day like this for a long time....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mugen

He is the one PM Pakistanis can be proud of! I am so happy!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Yaseen1

congrats to Whole nation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Allhamdulillah in our life time we shall get to see the change Allhamdulillah May Allah bless Pakistan and May Allah give Imran khan the strength and ability to build a pakistan which is free and fair and for the poor and the rich and the minorities and the less fortunate. May This Jummah be the beginning of a new age for Pakistan In Sha Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan

And the man cries!! 
The nation stands with you skipper, WE will work with you to make sure we deliver on the promises and take Pakistan to the next level!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

*PAKISTAN ZINDABAD*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GHALIB

congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Pakistan Zindabad. The "Kaptaan" made it ..... ! Hope but never thought this day would come.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## razgriz19

Eid before Eid

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rusty

I am in tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ali Tariq

Rusty said:


> I am in tears.


#MeToo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

finally a national civil gov after many decades . nazoo chor was consider punjabi gov and bhuttos were consider sindhi gov . too much hate .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rusty

Ali Tariq said:


> #MeToo


who touched you?
JK. 

Wish I could send everyone e-laddus over this forum.


----------



## Ali Tariq

Rusty said:


> who touched you?
> JK.


It's a secret

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FalconStar

I've been waiting to see this moment for past 9 years since I started supporting PTI and finally Allah has blessed Pakistan with a patriotic leader who'll InshaAllah lead us to great achievements.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

GHALIB said:


> congrats



Congratz to you too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHALIB

Areesh said:


> Congratz to you too
> 
> View attachment 492578

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FalconStar

Please no India in this thread, this one is only for Pakistani's to celebrate.
PakistanZindabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Text of prime minister's oath*







ISLAMABAD: If elected, Imran Khan will take oath as Prime Minister of Pakistan tomorrow morning at the President House. President Mamnoon Hussain will administer the oath to the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf Chairman.

Following is the text of oath of Pakistan's Prime Minister:

PRIME MINISTER

[Article 91 1 [(5)]]

_(In the name of Allah, the most Beneficent, the most Merciful.)_

_I,______________________________, do solemnly swear that I am a Muslim and believe in the Unity and Oneness of Almighty Allah, the Books of Allah, the Holy Quran being the last of them, the Prophethood of Muhammad (peace be upon him) as the last of the Prophets and that there can be no Prophet after him, the Day of Judgement, and all the requirements and teachings of the Holy Quran and Sunnah._

_That I will bear true faith and allegiance to Pakistan:_

_That, as Prime Minister of Pakistan, I will discharge my duties, and perform my functions, honestly, to the best of my ability, faithfully in accordance with the Constitution of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan and the law, and always in the interest of the sovereignty, integrity, solidarity, well-being and prosperity of Pakistan:_

_That I will strive to preserve the Islamic Ideology which is the basis for the creation of Pakistan:_

_That I will not allow my personal interest to influence my official conduct or my official decisions:_

_That I will preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan:_

_That, in all circumstances, I will do right to all manner of people, according to law, without fear or favour, affection or ill-will:_

_And that I will not directly or indirectly communicate or reveal to any person any matter which shall be brought under my consideration or shall become known to me as Prime Minister, except as may be required for the due discharge of my duties as Prime Minister._

_[May Allah Almighty help and guide me (A’meen).]_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali Tariq

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030442578230042624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mentee

Not going to celebrate until he takes oath

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Guy

glorious day in our history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Imran Khan needs to compose himself:

What to do next:


----------



## gangsta_rap

One thing to note is that IK will be among those that we call WORLD LEADERS. Nobody from the previous democratic governments can be considered as a World Leader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## greenblooded

IK might deliver a speech tomorrow after oath taking ceremony, I personally he think should use the same fierce and aggressive way of speech against looters and corruption like he did today in NA but should be in a more restful and reserved tone. That way it will rattle the noony goons and will further assert IK's dominance over Opposition AKA the corrupt mafia of noonies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MystryMan

GIANTsasquatch said:


> One thing to note is that IK will be among those that we call WORLD LEADERS. Nobody from the previous democratic governments can be considered as a World Leader


Previous govt heads can be called "world class Looters".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

"Don't undermine a tiger cub, one day she will return as a ferocious tigress" - Jengiz Han



GIANTsasquatch said:


> One thing to note is that IK will be among those that we call WORLD LEADERS. Nobody from the previous democratic governments can be considered as a World Leader


InshaAllah in the stage of world leaders he will find a brother beside him - Reis Erdo'an.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imad.Khan

Zamunga mashar Imran Khan dey
Zamunga wazir-e-azam Imran Khan dey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

*PTI chairman sworn in as 22nd premier of Pakistan *
PM-elect Imran Khan has taken oath as the 22nd prime minister of Pakistan at a ceremony being held at the President House.

Khan, who outvoted opposition and PML-N candidate Shahbaz Sharif in the PM's election on Friday, was administered his oath by President Mamnoon Hussain.

After taking the oath as premier, Khan and his wife stepped down the stage to greet various guests.

The oath-taking ceremony, which was scheduled to begin at 9:30am, started a little after 10am.

Clad in a black sherwani, the prime minister-elect arrived at the _Aiwan-e-Sadr_ (the President House) in Islamabad from his Banigala residence. His wife Bushra Imran had already arrived for the ceremony.

The ceremony commenced with the national anthem, followed by recitation of verses from the Holy Quran.

High-profile guests including caretaker Prime Minister Nasirul Mulk, National Assembly Speaker Asad Qaiser, Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan and Naval Chief Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi are present at the ceremony.

Other notable guests present at the _Aiwan-e-Sadr_ include senior PTI leaders, former Indian cricket star Navjot Singh Sidhu, cricketer-turned-commentator Rameez Raja, legendary paceman Wasim Akram, newly elected Punjab Assembly Speaker Chaudhry Pervez Elahi, singers Salman Ahmed and Abrarul Haq, actor Javaid Sheikh and former National Assembly speaker Dr Fehmida Mirza.

The invited guests, which include politicians, cricketers and celebrities, were told to be at the venue at 9:15am. The event was scheduled to begin at 9:30am.

Khan, who famously captained the national cricket team to World Cup glory in 1992, has also invited some of his former teammates to witness his formal ascension to the top ministerial job in the country.

According to the programme outlined on the invitation cards, the ceremony will begin with the national anthem, following which the cabinet secretary will seek permission from the president to commence the ceremony.

Next up will be recitation (tilawat) of the Holy Quran, after which the oath will be administered and documents signed.

The guest have been asked to carry their NIC or accreditation cards but not to bring with them any handbags, purses, mobiles phones or any other electronic gadgetry.

*Prime Minister Imran Khan get Guard of Honor at PM house.*





====================================================================
@Zibago @PakSword @Farah Sohail @Imad.Khan @Shane @Verve @Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 @HRK @Horus @Realistic Change @war&peace @Path-Finder @django @Salza @waz @TaimiKhan @balixd @Bratva@Hareeb @Hiraa


What are your thoughts on oath taking ceremony? 

Tora puzzle ho raha tha with that difficult urdu. No excuses though, SHOULD have prepared for it.

Have anyone noticed the looks on President's face? That was not good really. He is the president, should not have looked so biased.

Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## Shane

Arsalan said:


> Tora puzzle ho raha tha aukhii urdu sy, lolz.
> Should have prepared it beforehand.



If Nawaz can do it so can I must have been his retort when someone would have mentioned about preparing before hand, lol...

But he humbly acknowledged his mistake with a chuckle and a soft apology in the same breath for good measure too, lol...

There are so many seriously daunting tasks ahead for him to tackle, the sooner he gets used to these routine customs the smother his mannerism shall become.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Shane said:


> If Nawaz can do it so can I must have been his retort when someone would have mentioned about preparing before hand, lol...
> 
> But he humbly acknowledged his mistake with a chuckle and a soft apology in the same breath for good measure too, lol...
> 
> There are so many seriously daunting tasks ahead for him to tackle, the sooner he gets used to these routine customs the smother his mannerism shall become.


in other words, aagy agy daikhey, hota ha kya  

Anyway,, extremely happy today. Waiting for his first speech/address to the nation as PM of Pakistan. 

Mean while, Sardar Jee having great time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shane

Already there are signs that things will never be the same again and austerity shall be the norm:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fitpOsitive

Well, I think its time to pass a bill that invokes presidential form of govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shane

Arsalan said:


> in other words, aagy agy daikhey, hota ha kya
> 
> Anyway,, extremely happy today. Waiting for his first speech/address to the nation as PM of Pakistan.
> 
> Mean while, Sardar Jee having great time


Its Jubilation, euphoria, happiness...it is utter bliss. His first speech would be better than his winning speech, in sha Allah. I expect one of the best speeches ever by a PM of Pakistan from newly elected Prime Minister Imran Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imad.Khan

*This is fake but still funny*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shane

Arsalan said:


> Mean while, Sardar Jee having great time



Indian media is acting like somebody just lit their bottoms on fire, lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Shane said:


> Already there are signs that things will never be the same again and austerity shall be the norm:


Although small insignificant gestures but they will send the message across. This leadership is aiming to cut down the costs of luxuries previous government enjoyed. Good start.



Shane said:


> Its Jubilation, euphoria, happiness...it is utter bliss. His first speech would be better than his winning speech, in sha Allah. I expect one of the best speeches ever by a PM of Pakistan from newly elected Prime Minister Imran Khan.


Well, he will be helped by the fact that the last one is so easy to beat 
On a serious note, YES, euphoria is the word. 22 years of struggle, 22!! That is something.
Looking forward to that speech, it give us a hint of direction the new government will go in. Confident that it will be right one.


----------



## Zibago

Imad.Khan said:


> *This is fake but still funny*


Agar such bhi hota to jawab hey 
Beta khaney mein chai biskoot par tarkhaya sirf yahan sey lakhon bacha liye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vikki

Rusty said:


> I am in tears.


Emotional south asian ***!*


----------



## Imad.Khan

Another funny one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Shane said:


> Indian media is acting like somebody just lit their bottoms on fire, lol...


Jealous butt hurts....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

Rusty said:


> I am in tears.





Ali Tariq said:


> #MeToo



Watch this video.........warning........its quite emotional





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PakSword

Arsalan said:


> *PTI chairman sworn in as 22nd premier of Pakistan *
> PM-elect Imran Khan has taken oath as the 22nd prime minister of Pakistan at a ceremony being held at the President House.
> 
> Khan, who outvoted opposition and PML-N candidate Shahbaz Sharif in the PM's election on Friday, was administered his oath by President Mamnoon Hussain.
> 
> After taking the oath as premier, Khan and his wife stepped down the stage to greet various guests.
> 
> The oath-taking ceremony, which was scheduled to begin at 9:30am, started a little after 10am.
> 
> Clad in a black sherwani, the prime minister-elect arrived at the _Aiwan-e-Sadr_ (the President House) in Islamabad from his Banigala residence. His wife Bushra Imran had already arrived for the ceremony.
> 
> The ceremony commenced with the national anthem, followed by recitation of verses from the Holy Quran.
> 
> High-profile guests including caretaker Prime Minister Nasirul Mulk, National Assembly Speaker Asad Qaiser, Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan and Naval Chief Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi are present at the ceremony.
> 
> Other notable guests present at the _Aiwan-e-Sadr_ include senior PTI leaders, former Indian cricket star Navjot Singh Sidhu, cricketer-turned-commentator Rameez Raja, legendary paceman Wasim Akram, newly elected Punjab Assembly Speaker Chaudhry Pervez Elahi, singers Salman Ahmed and Abrarul Haq, actor Javaid Sheikh and former National Assembly speaker Dr Fehmida Mirza.
> 
> The invited guests, which include politicians, cricketers and celebrities, were told to be at the venue at 9:15am. The event was scheduled to begin at 9:30am.
> 
> Khan, who famously captained the national cricket team to World Cup glory in 1992, has also invited some of his former teammates to witness his formal ascension to the top ministerial job in the country.
> 
> According to the programme outlined on the invitation cards, the ceremony will begin with the national anthem, following which the cabinet secretary will seek permission from the president to commence the ceremony.
> 
> Next up will be recitation (tilawat) of the Holy Quran, after which the oath will be administered and documents signed.
> 
> The guest have been asked to carry their NIC or accreditation cards but not to bring with them any handbags, purses, mobiles phones or any other electronic gadgetry.
> 
> *Prime Minister Imran Khan get Guard of Honor at PM house.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================================================================
> @Zibago @PakSword @Farah Sohail @Imad.Khan @Shane @Verve @Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 @HRK @Horus @Realistic Change @war&peace @Path-Finder @django @Salza @waz @TaimiKhan @balixd @Bratva@Hareeb @Hiraa
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on oath taking ceremony?
> 
> Tora puzzle ho raha tha with that difficult urdu. No excuses though, SHOULD have prepared for it.
> 
> Have anyone noticed the looks on President's face? That was not good really. He is the president, should not have looked so biased.


Haven't watched the full oath video so can't comment. I am happy because only tea and biscuits were served...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

PakSword said:


> Haven't watched the full oath video so can't comment. I am happy because only tea and biscuits were served...


And i am surprised how he mustered up courage to allow biscuits!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imad.Khan

This is exactly how i feel and i would like to thank all my fellow Insafians. You guys are amazing and i feel extremely proud to call myself a Pakistani. 

@PakSword @Arsalan @Zibago @Zarvan @war&peace @BHarwana @Indus Pakistan @The Accountant @ziaulislam @Iqbal Ali @Farah Sohail @Guvera @Verve @Taimoor Khan @Syed1. @Path-Finder @Menace2Society @Rusty @maximuswarrior @undercover JIX @Hiraa @pakdefender @Clutch @Hareeb @Rashid Mahmood @IceCold @Realistic Change @RealNapster @django @Salza @Mentee @khawaja07 @313ghazi @tps77 @Ali Tariq @ghazi52 @Peaceful Civilian @rashid.sarwar @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @I.R.A @Kakaspai @PaklovesTurkiye @BetterPakistan @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan 

P.S if i have forgotten any names, i apologize beforehand

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## PakSword

Arsalan said:


> And i am surprised how he mustered up courage to allow biscuits!


I think jahangir tareen apnay Paison se laya hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tps43

Imad.Khan said:


> This is exactly how i feel and i would like to thank all my fellow Insafians. You guys are amazing and i feel extremely proud to call myself a Pakistani.
> 
> @PakSword @Arsalan @Zibago @Zarvan @war&peace @BHarwana @Indus Pakistan @The Accountant @ziaulislam @Iqbal Ali @Farah Sohail @Guvera @Verve @Taimoor Khan @Syed1. @Path-Finder @Menace2Society @Rusty @maximuswarrior @undercover JIX @Hiraa @pakdefender @Clutch @Hareeb @Rashid Mahmood @IceCold @Realistic Change @RealNapster @django @Salza @Mentee @khawaja07 @313ghazi @tps77 @Ali Tariq @ghazi52 @Peaceful Civilian @rashid.sarwar @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @I.R.A @Kakaspai @PaklovesTurkiye @BetterPakistan @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan
> 
> P.S if i have forgotten any names, i apologize beforehand


Thank u to u as well . I am pretty sure IK will change the fortune of pakistan insallah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Imad.Khan said:


> This is exactly how i feel and i would like to thank all my fellow Insafians. You guys are amazing and i feel extremely proud to call myself a Pakistani.
> 
> @PakSword @Arsalan @Zibago @Zarvan @war&peace @BHarwana @Indus Pakistan @The Accountant @ziaulislam @Iqbal Ali @Farah Sohail @Guvera @Verve @Taimoor Khan @Syed1. @Path-Finder @Menace2Society @Rusty @maximuswarrior @undercover JIX @Hiraa @pakdefender @Clutch @Hareeb @Rashid Mahmood @IceCold @Realistic Change @RealNapster @django @Salza @Mentee @khawaja07 @313ghazi @tps77 @Ali Tariq @ghazi52 @Peaceful Civilian @rashid.sarwar @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @I.R.A @Kakaspai @PaklovesTurkiye @BetterPakistan @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan
> 
> P.S if i have forgotten any names, i apologize beforehand


Rulaa nahi bahi,, pahly bara emotional ho raha hoon mein tu aj!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## I.R.A

Imad.Khan said:


> This is exactly how i feel and i would like to thank all my fellow Insafians.



I ain't insafian 

Ubi kahan jan chura rahay ho .......... kal say bari hy tum logo ki ragary may anay ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Shane said:


> Already there are signs that things will never be the same again and austerity shall be the norm:


Simplicity is what we need. Leader leads and people follows. We are not rich Country like Saudi Arabia to afford unessarry expenses. 
I think good trend set by Imran khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan

PakSword said:


> I think jahangir tareen apnay Paison se laya hoga


Aho koi pata bhe nai haa. Wasay mazak apni jaga, one thing i am sure of is that after the ceremony, any biscuits that are left will be put in a jar to be used for tomorrow or day after tomorrows ceremony 



I.R.A said:


> I ain't insafian
> 
> Ubi kahan jan chura rahay ho .......... kal say bari hy tum logo ki ragary may anay ki.


As long as the ragra is for betterment of Pakistan, at least I will welcome it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Imad.Khan said:


> This is exactly how i feel and i would like to thank all my fellow Insafians. You guys are amazing and i feel extremely proud to call myself a Pakistani.
> 
> @PakSword @Arsalan @Zibago @Zarvan @war&peace @BHarwana @Indus Pakistan @The Accountant @ziaulislam @Iqbal Ali @Farah Sohail @Guvera @Verve @Taimoor Khan @Syed1. @Path-Finder @Menace2Society @Rusty @maximuswarrior @undercover JIX @Hiraa @pakdefender @Clutch @Hareeb @Rashid Mahmood @IceCold @Realistic Change @RealNapster @django @Salza @Mentee @khawaja07 @313ghazi @tps77 @Ali Tariq @ghazi52 @Peaceful Civilian @rashid.sarwar @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @I.R.A @Kakaspai @PaklovesTurkiye @BetterPakistan @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan
> 
> P.S if i have forgotten any names, i apologize beforehand


This won't stop. Now we will keep an eye on the corrupt people of PTI as well, although I believe institutions will do their job, but we will be reminding them that social media is watching them.



Arsalan said:


> Aho koi pata bhe nai haa. Wasay mazak apni jaga, one thing i am sure of is that after the ceremony, any biscuits that are left will be put in a jar to be used for tomorrow or day after tomorrows ceremony


Aur chai ki Patti bhi next tea ke liey rakh li hogi.... Lolll

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RealNapster

Imad.Khan said:


> This is exactly how i feel and i would like to thank all my fellow Insafians. You guys are amazing and i feel extremely proud to call myself a Pakistani.
> 
> @PakSword @Arsalan @Zibago @Zarvan @war&peace @BHarwana @Indus Pakistan @The Accountant @ziaulislam @Iqbal Ali @Farah Sohail @Guvera @Verve @Taimoor Khan @Syed1. @Path-Finder @Menace2Society @Rusty @maximuswarrior @undercover JIX @Hiraa @pakdefender @Clutch @Hareeb @Rashid Mahmood @IceCold @Realistic Change @RealNapster @django @Salza @Mentee @khawaja07 @313ghazi @tps77 @Ali Tariq @ghazi52 @Peaceful Civilian @rashid.sarwar @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @I.R.A @Kakaspai @PaklovesTurkiye @BetterPakistan @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan
> 
> P.S if i have forgotten any names, i apologize beforehand



Now i want him to deliver too... bas yahe cheda cheda masayal hy, corruption, naye sooby, mazboot baldiati nizaam, modification and revision of those laws which were passed and implemented in Indian panel code 1935 (which still exists btw... aaj b rail me chain kenchne ka jurmana 100 rupay hy),, baaki education health and policing.. or mazboot and active khaarija policy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Men in Green

Imad.Khan said:


> This is exactly how i feel and i would like to thank all my fellow Insafians. You guys are amazing and i feel extremely proud to call myself a Pakistani.
> 
> @PakSword @Arsalan @Zibago @Zarvan @war&peace @BHarwana @Indus Pakistan @The Accountant @ziaulislam @Iqbal Ali @Farah Sohail @Guvera @Verve @Taimoor Khan @Syed1. @Path-Finder @Menace2Society @Rusty @maximuswarrior @undercover JIX @Hiraa @pakdefender @Clutch @Hareeb @Rashid Mahmood @IceCold @Realistic Change @RealNapster @django @Salza @Mentee @khawaja07 @313ghazi @tps77 @Ali Tariq @ghazi52 @Peaceful Civilian @rashid.sarwar @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @I.R.A @Kakaspai @PaklovesTurkiye @BetterPakistan @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan
> 
> P.S if i have forgotten any names, i apologize beforehand


you forgot me i voted for him with my brother from Karachi. 

*#FeelingPatrioticToday*





@Arsalan @Imad.Khan @PakSword @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## newb3e

25% of what he promised and we are set!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030682751069024256
Haha so true just tune in ptv news tge documentry is better than anything pti media team could come up with 

@PakSword @BHarwana @PaklovesTurkiye

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## I.R.A

Arsalan said:


> As long as the ragra is for betterment of Pakistan, at least I will welcome it!



My interest is Pakistan for my children, I have three and you are still to become a parent  (if I haven't missed the good news already) ....... no affiliations, no personality worshiping .... only want a safe strong prosper Pakistan for my children

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

newb3e said:


> 25% of what he promised and we are set!


Not living in pm house (check)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tps43

Zibago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030682751069024256
> Haha so true just tune in ptv news tge documentry is better than anything pti media team could come up with
> 
> @PakSword @BHarwana @PaklovesTurkiye


Ary takes place of GEo as there party is in power now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakSword

Zibago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030682751069024256
> Haha so true just tune in ptv news tge documentry is better than anything pti media team could come up with
> 
> @PakSword @BHarwana @PaklovesTurkiye


Hahaha lollll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fiza200

He can improve the system


----------



## Men in Green

troll mode on

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Salza

Prime Minister Imran Khan to address nation tomorrow.


----------



## Verve

Zibago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030682751069024256
> Haha so true just tune in ptv news tge documentry is better than anything pti media team could come up with
> 
> @PakSword @BHarwana @PaklovesTurkiye



hahahaha .. I've not watched PTV in years and yesterday I did ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

Zibago said:


> Not living in pm house (check)


we shouldnt expect him to fulfill all him campaign promises that would be stupid and naive of us.

but i do hope he brings back 40-50% of the looted money back and hang Zardari by his balls along with his sister and minions!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Verve

newb3e said:


> we shouldnt expect him to fulfill all him campaign promises that would be stupid and naive of us.
> 
> but i do hope he brings back 40-50% of the looted money back and hang Zardari by his balls along with his sister and minions!



Plus Shahbaz and other PMLN murderers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Verve said:


> Plus Shahbaz and other PMLN murderers.


insha Allah!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Arsalan said:


> First of all, Congratulations to everyone, congratulations Pakistan for completing another democratic cycle. The newly formed National Assembly voted to elect the next Prime Minister of Pakistan on August 17, 2018
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/nati...f-pakistan-today-aug-17.573182/#post-10719746
> 
> PTI Chairman and nominated PM, *Mr. Imran Ahmad Khan Niazi *have been elected as the 22nd Prime Minister of Pakistan (_care takers not included_) with 176 votes beating Shahbaz Sharif (96 votes). He will be sworn in as Prime Minister of *Islamic Republic of Pakistan* on August 18, 2018 in ceremony planned for 9:00 AM.
> 
> The cricketer turned politician led the fight against corruption for years and it is after 22 years of tireless struggle that he succeeded. Whether he will succeed as a PM and will he be able to deliver on the promises he made remains to be seen but with massive support of youth, sense of belief and hope in hearts of millions of Pakistanis, a joint effort may well turn the future bright for our country. A new era of hope and belief begins today and with our effort, commitment, honesty and dedication, we can all take Pakistan to the next level. Let us be responsible citizens contributing our share to the betterment of Pakistan.
> 
> _Personally, a day to remember, a day to cherish and a day that gives me energy to work stronger and harder to play whatever little role i can for prosperity of Pakistan._
> 
> In todays voting, the opposition mainly composed of Pakistan Peoples Party and Pakistan Muslim League failed to mount a joint challenge to Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf as PPP decided NOT to vote for PMLNs Shahbaz Sharif. MMA however voted for Shahbaz Sharif. However, both parties are set to get together for a leader of opposition and will support each other in opposition.
> 
> Crying, laughing,, Euphoric, what a day to be living, what a day to have seen unfold before your very eyes.


@Karna_007 @Retired Troll

@Areesh

@newb3e

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Accountant

Imad.Khan said:


> This is exactly how i feel and i would like to thank all my fellow Insafians. You guys are amazing and i feel extremely proud to call myself a Pakistani.
> 
> @PakSword @Arsalan @Zibago @Zarvan @war&peace @BHarwana @Indus Pakistan @The Accountant @ziaulislam @Iqbal Ali @Farah Sohail @Guvera @Verve @Taimoor Khan @Syed1. @Path-Finder @Menace2Society @Rusty @maximuswarrior @undercover JIX @Hiraa @pakdefender @Clutch @Hareeb @Rashid Mahmood @IceCold @Realistic Change @RealNapster @django @Salza @Mentee @khawaja07 @313ghazi @tps77 @Ali Tariq @ghazi52 @Peaceful Civilian @rashid.sarwar @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @I.R.A @Kakaspai @PaklovesTurkiye @BetterPakistan @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan
> 
> P.S if i have forgotten any names, i apologize beforehand


Bro i am not insafiyan ... I vote for Imran as a Pakistani as i believe in him i supported him for the cause but no mistake that most of us are here will be critisizing IK now unless he keep on working towards his promises ... Results are in hands of Allah but he should not make any compromises ... Remember that it is the begining ... Opposition is easy but delivering is tough ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Captain77W

Verve said:


> hahahaha .. I've not watched PTV in years and yesterday I did ...


One wishes to see PTV become Pakistan’s BBC furthermore a 24 hour English news channel to the likes of Aljazeera is a must

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zibago

tps77 said:


> Ary takes place of GEo as there party is in power now


Unlike geo they have a solid financial policy they got to the top without government money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Feels Peace when I turned on PTV news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shane

Imad.Khan said:


> This is exactly how i feel and i would like to thank all my fellow Insafians. You guys are amazing and i feel extremely proud to call myself a Pakistani.
> 
> @PakSword @Arsalan @Zibago @Zarvan @war&peace @BHarwana @Indus Pakistan @The Accountant @ziaulislam @Iqbal Ali @Farah Sohail @Guvera @Verve @Taimoor Khan @Syed1. @Path-Finder @Menace2Society @Rusty @maximuswarrior @undercover JIX @Hiraa @pakdefender @Clutch @Hareeb @Rashid Mahmood @IceCold @Realistic Change @RealNapster @django @Salza @Mentee @khawaja07 @313ghazi @tps77 @Ali Tariq @ghazi52 @Peaceful Civilian @rashid.sarwar @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @I.R.A @Kakaspai @PaklovesTurkiye @BetterPakistan @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan
> 
> P.S if i have forgotten any names, i apologize beforehand



I think I can claim to be the most prolific critic of laid back tactics of PTI since SCP Panama Verdict that helped Maryam & Nawaz to resurrect the dead corps of PMLN politcs and sell their Sultan Rahi in distress narrative that still sold well enough to win them 60 plus seats in NA.

I think I am one of the happiest Pakistanis to see PTI succeed despite being the biggest critic of wait and watch politics that made it a closer fight than it should ever have been.

Prime Minister Imran Khan is truly the hero of Pakistan who has done the impossible of wrestling the corrupt political behemoths to their demise.

Congratulations PDFers you all did and I pray that we all continue to do our part for the betterment of Pakistan to the best of our abilities indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Tps43

Zibago said:


> Unlike geo they have a solid financial policy they got to the top without government money


And they can


----------



## Zibago

tps77 said:


> And they can


Even if pti gives then zero Rs they will stay ontop just with their content they durvived when the state, s wraith was directed towards them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salza

So pti has to vacate one more NA seat from Karachi that of Arif Alvi. He has now been officially announced to be PTI's nominee for President.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tps43

Zibago said:


> Even if pti gives then zero Rs they will stay ontop just with their content they durvived when the state, s wraith was directed towards them


And they have mehkma zirat support btw there narrative is same as common pakistanis narrative.



Salza said:


> So pti has to vacate one more NA seat from Karachi that of Arif Alvi. He has now been officially announced to be PTI's nominee for President.


He is to be health Minister.


----------



## Zibago

Salza said:


> So pti has to vacate one more NA seat from Karachi that of Arif Alvi. He has now been officially announced to be PTI's nominee for President.


Thats just problematic oye Karachi walo batao ye seat safe hy? 
@PakSword @Farah Sohail @PaklovesTurkiye



tps77 said:


> And they have mehkma zirat support btw there narrative is same as common pakistanis narrative.
> 
> 
> He is to be health Minister.


They had support of no one SC, FIA, MoI everyone targetted them they were even banned for months

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tps43

Zibago said:


> Thats just problematic oye Karachi walo batao ye seat safe hy?
> @PakSword @Farah Sohail @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> 
> They had support of no one SC, FIA, MoI everyone targetted them they were even banned for months


Bhai jan I belong to mehkma zirat as civi I know the org story


----------



## aman_rai0007

Arsalan said:


> *PTI chairman sworn in as 22nd premier of Pakistan *
> PM-elect Imran Khan has taken oath as the 22nd prime minister of Pakistan at a ceremony being held at the President House.
> 
> Khan, who outvoted opposition and PML-N candidate Shahbaz Sharif in the PM's election on Friday, was administered his oath by President Mamnoon Hussain.
> 
> After taking the oath as premier, Khan and his wife stepped down the stage to greet various guests.
> 
> The oath-taking ceremony, which was scheduled to begin at 9:30am, started a little after 10am.
> 
> Clad in a black sherwani, the prime minister-elect arrived at the _Aiwan-e-Sadr_ (the President House) in Islamabad from his Banigala residence. His wife Bushra Imran had already arrived for the ceremony.
> 
> The ceremony commenced with the national anthem, followed by recitation of verses from the Holy Quran.
> 
> High-profile guests including caretaker Prime Minister Nasirul Mulk, National Assembly Speaker Asad Qaiser, Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan and Naval Chief Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi are present at the ceremony.
> 
> Other notable guests present at the _Aiwan-e-Sadr_ include senior PTI leaders, former Indian cricket star Navjot Singh Sidhu, cricketer-turned-commentator Rameez Raja, legendary paceman Wasim Akram, newly elected Punjab Assembly Speaker Chaudhry Pervez Elahi, singers Salman Ahmed and Abrarul Haq, actor Javaid Sheikh and former National Assembly speaker Dr Fehmida Mirza.
> 
> The invited guests, which include politicians, cricketers and celebrities, were told to be at the venue at 9:15am. The event was scheduled to begin at 9:30am.
> 
> Khan, who famously captained the national cricket team to World Cup glory in 1992, has also invited some of his former teammates to witness his formal ascension to the top ministerial job in the country.
> 
> According to the programme outlined on the invitation cards, the ceremony will begin with the national anthem, following which the cabinet secretary will seek permission from the president to commence the ceremony.
> 
> Next up will be recitation (tilawat) of the Holy Quran, after which the oath will be administered and documents signed.
> 
> The guest have been asked to carry their NIC or accreditation cards but not to bring with them any handbags, purses, mobiles phones or any other electronic gadgetry.
> 
> *Prime Minister Imran Khan get Guard of Honor at PM house.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================================================================
> @Zibago @PakSword @Farah Sohail @Imad.Khan @Shane @Verve @Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 @HRK @Horus @Realistic Change @war&peace @Path-Finder @django @Salza @waz @TaimiKhan @balixd @Bratva@Hareeb @Hiraa
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on oath taking ceremony?
> 
> Tora puzzle ho raha tha with that difficult urdu. No excuses though, SHOULD have prepared for it.
> 
> Have anyone noticed the looks on President's face? That was not good really. He is the president, should not have looked so biased.


Look at the pride on his face...
Totally deserve it... Long political struggle (around 20 years if I am not wrong) 
This shows that anything can be achieved if we show consistency...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

newb3e said:


> we shouldnt expect him to fulfill all him campaign promises that would be stupid and naive of us.
> 
> but i do hope he brings back 40-50% of the looted money back and hang Zardari by his balls along with his sister and minions!


Hanging Zardari by his balls may be possible but to do it with his sister, , , , , cant see how!! 

I mean to say that there might be plenty of evidence that NAB and other investigative authorities can dig up against Zardari, he have been a big player and his known associates can be nabbed. Cannot remember any such high profile cases/accusations against his sister which one can investigate to drag her to court and eventually to jail. 

No, this is really what i meant, no sinister meaning in that first line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aman_rai0007

Imad.Khan said:


> Watch this video.........warning........its quite emotional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


One great leader left India yesterday and today Pakistan got a huge leader...
Just hoping he doesn't turns out like Arvind Kejriwal


----------



## Salza

Zibago said:


> Thats just problematic oye Karachi walo batao ye seat safe hy?
> @PakSword @Farah Sohail @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> 
> They had support of no one SC, FIA, MoI everyone targetted them they were even banned for months



It is safe since Alvi won from there with a huge margin but anyway pti is relying on mqm support as well when they clearly don't need them much. Now there will be by elections on 2 seats from Karachi one is from IK contested, and I belong from there and another seat is of defense, Clifton area


----------



## Arsalan

tps77 said:


> And they have mehkma zirat support btw there narrative is same as common pakistanis narrative.
> 
> 
> He is to be health Minister.


Should Dr Yaseem be health minister, reserved seat of by-elections will get her to assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tps43

Arsalan said:


> Should Dr Yaseem be health minister, reserved seat of by-elections will get her to assembly.


She is in punjab assembly . may be she can be health Minister punjab


----------



## newb3e

Arsalan said:


> Hanging Zardari by his balls may be possible but to do it with his sister, , , , , cant see how!!
> 
> I mean to say that there might be plenty of evidence that NAB and other investigative authorities can dig up against Zardari, he have been a big player and his known associates can be nabbed. Cannot remember any such high profile cases/accusations against his sister which one can investigate to drag her to court and eventually to jail.
> 
> No, this is really what i meant, no sinister meaning in that first line.


uzair baloch was handled by Addi so yeh there is our connection needed to hang her by her balls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salza

Further, PTI even won from that constituency in 2013 after repolling was conducted. Mqm got defeated when they tried to cheat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

The Accountant said:


> Bro i am not insafiyan ... I vote for Imran as a Pakistani as i believe in him i supported him for the cause but no mistake that *most of us are here will be critisizing IK now unless he keep on working towards his promises* ... Results are in hands of Allah but he should not make any compromises ... Remember that it is the begining ... Opposition is easy but delivering is tough ...


Count me in.
I wont even demand results, a devoted effort will do it for me. Trust me, if he does that the public will get behind him and make it happen. 220 million is some force, make them believe and they will deliver.



tps77 said:


> She is in punjab assembly . may be she can be health Minister punjab


That will do. I was talking about getting her to NA via reserved seats or in by-elections. Anyway, health minister Punjab will be fine too and a huge task as well. From what i have heard, she had a lot to do with health reforms in KPK so she is the right person for the job.



newb3e said:


> uzair baloch was handled by Addi so yeh there is our connection needed to hang her by her balls


Still difficult, its basic anatomy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Imad.Khan said:


> Watch this video.........warning........its quite emotional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Tears of emotion ........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

Arsalan said:


> *PTI chairman sworn in as 22nd premier of Pakistan *
> PM-elect Imran Khan has taken oath as the 22nd prime minister of Pakistan at a ceremony being held at the President House.
> 
> Khan, who outvoted opposition and PML-N candidate Shahbaz Sharif in the PM's election on Friday, was administered his oath by President Mamnoon Hussain.
> 
> After taking the oath as premier, Khan and his wife stepped down the stage to greet various guests.
> 
> The oath-taking ceremony, which was scheduled to begin at 9:30am, started a little after 10am.
> 
> Clad in a black sherwani, the prime minister-elect arrived at the _Aiwan-e-Sadr_ (the President House) in Islamabad from his Banigala residence. His wife Bushra Imran had already arrived for the ceremony.
> 
> The ceremony commenced with the national anthem, followed by recitation of verses from the Holy Quran.
> 
> High-profile guests including caretaker Prime Minister Nasirul Mulk, National Assembly Speaker Asad Qaiser, Army Chief Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan and Naval Chief Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi are present at the ceremony.
> 
> Other notable guests present at the _Aiwan-e-Sadr_ include senior PTI leaders, former Indian cricket star Navjot Singh Sidhu, cricketer-turned-commentator Rameez Raja, legendary paceman Wasim Akram, newly elected Punjab Assembly Speaker Chaudhry Pervez Elahi, singers Salman Ahmed and Abrarul Haq, actor Javaid Sheikh and former National Assembly speaker Dr Fehmida Mirza.
> 
> The invited guests, which include politicians, cricketers and celebrities, were told to be at the venue at 9:15am. The event was scheduled to begin at 9:30am.
> 
> Khan, who famously captained the national cricket team to World Cup glory in 1992, has also invited some of his former teammates to witness his formal ascension to the top ministerial job in the country.
> 
> According to the programme outlined on the invitation cards, the ceremony will begin with the national anthem, following which the cabinet secretary will seek permission from the president to commence the ceremony.
> 
> Next up will be recitation (tilawat) of the Holy Quran, after which the oath will be administered and documents signed.
> 
> The guest have been asked to carry their NIC or accreditation cards but not to bring with them any handbags, purses, mobiles phones or any other electronic gadgetry.
> 
> *Prime Minister Imran Khan get Guard of Honor at PM house.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================================================================
> @Zibago @PakSword @Farah Sohail @Imad.Khan @Shane @Verve @Rashid Mahmood @fatman17 @HRK @Horus @Realistic Change @war&peace @Path-Finder @django @Salza @waz @TaimiKhan @balixd @Bratva@Hareeb @Hiraa
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on oath taking ceremony?
> 
> Tora puzzle ho raha tha with that difficult urdu. No excuses though, SHOULD have prepared for it.
> 
> Have anyone noticed the looks on President's face? That was not good really. He is the president, should not have looked so biased.


Were the hell was Sheikh Rasheed?????????????????????
@Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tps43

Arsalan said:


> Count me in.
> I wont even demand results, a devoted effort will do it for me. Trust me, if he does that the public will get behind him and make it happen. 220 million is some force, make them believe and they will deliver.
> 
> 
> That will do. I was talking about getting her to NA via reserved seats or in by-elections. Anyway, health minister Punjab will be fine too and a huge task as well. From what i have heard, she had a lot to do with health reforms in KPK so she is the right person for the job.
> 
> 
> Still difficult, its basic anatomy.


Yes punjab needs major reform in health system so I also think punjab gov needs her more then federal gov.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

abcxyz0000 said:


> @Karna_007 0@Retired Troll
> 
> @Areesh
> 
> @newb3e



Apko bhi nek tammanayen. 

Did take the oath already?
Thats nice.


----------



## Arsalan

django said:


> Were the hell was Sheikh Rasheed?????????????????????
> @Zibago


Angry with IK as per some rumors. Its being said that he wanted interior ministry but IK didn't confirmed. Anyway, i expect him to be better than this, should not go after minister. Personally, i will like him handling Railways or Communication. In fact, personally i will want a new minister under which railways, NHA, PIA etc will all fall and let him lead that and improve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Arsalan said:


> Angry with IK as per some rumors. Its being said that he wanted interior ministry but IK didn't confirmed. Anyway, i expect him to be better than this, should not go after minister. Personally, i will like him handling Railways or Communication. In fact, personally i will want a new minister under which railways, NHA, PIA etc will all fall and let him lead that and improve it.


I was aware of these rumours but it was very petty of him if this was the case.Kudos Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Vikki said:


> Emotional south asian ***!*


I'm sorry that you are unable to feel anything, getting raped daily will make you emotionless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

django said:


> I was aware of these rumours but it was very petty of him if this was the case.Kudos Sir


I think he was present today,,
Might be rumors after all. Another way of looking at it is that he have a single seat, he knows he have done his work and there was no point in staying in lime light today. He have enjoyed much of it already, that is what he have repeatedly said in the past as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Captain77W

Arsalan said:


> Angry with IK as per some rumors. Its being said that he wanted interior ministry but IK didn't confirmed. Anyway, i expect him to be better than this, should not go after minister. Personally, i will like him handling Railways or Communication. In fact, personally i will want a new minister under which railways, NHA, PIA etc will all fall and let him lead that and improve it.


The Ministry of Transport


----------



## django

Arsalan said:


> I think he was present today,,
> Might be rumors after all. Another way of looking at it is that he have a single seat, he knows he have done his work and there was no point in staying in lime light today. He have enjoyed much of it already, that is what he have repeatedly said in the past as well.


I hear he may become railway minister personally I would have liked too see him as interior ministry, he would have dealt with miscreants with an IRON hand.Kudos Sir


----------



## Shane

Arsalan said:


> Jealous butt hurts....
> 
> View attachment 492848
> 
> 
> View attachment 492849


----------



## Ali Tariq

django said:


> interior ministry


Interior ministry IK apne pass rakhe ga as per news channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

django said:


> I hear he may become railway minister personally I would have liked too see him as interior ministry, he would have dealt with miscreants with an IRON hand.Kudos Sir


I think he have too big of a mouth to be an interior minister, the ministry deals with all internal threats, dealing with intelligence agencies, police, it is job of a serious and mature person. 
Railways is good
All transportation under one minister, like railway, highways, PIA etc will be even better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Zibago said:


> Thats just problematic oye Karachi walo batao ye seat safe hy?
> @PakSword @Farah Sohail @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> 
> They had support of no one SC, FIA, MoI everyone targetted them they were even banned for months


Aik dum safe

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shane

PakSword said:


> Aik dum safe


Hay tu laken agar PM attends a jalsa in Karachi then it would be just a formality to conduct by-elections there. The nomination of Alvi as president has only increased the moral of People of Karachi who are already in love with IK and acknowledgement of their support will go a long way in reassuring them after alliance with MQM that has shaken people a bit since.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max

Zibago said:


> Thats just problematic oye Karachi walo batao ye seat safe hy?
> @PakSword @Farah Sohail @PaklovesTurkiye
> 
> 
> They had support of no one SC, FIA, MoI everyone targetted them they were even banned for months



My constituency, safe hai..InshaAllah bus candidate wo hona chahiye Jo Alvi ki tarah campaign kare.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Shane said:


> Hay tu laken agar PM attends a jalsa in Karachi then it would be just a formality to conduct by-elections there. The nomination of Alvi as president has only increased the moral of People of Karachi who are already in love with IK and acknowledgement of their support will go a long way in reassuring them after alliance with MQM that has shaken people a bit since.


I totally concur, it is a wise choice indeed and will further reinforce PTI standing in this absolutely crucial city.Kudos Shane bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fitpOsitive

Arsalan said:


> First of all, Congratulations to everyone, congratulations Pakistan for completing another democratic cycle. The newly formed National Assembly voted to elect the next Prime Minister of Pakistan on August 17, 2018
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/nati...f-pakistan-today-aug-17.573182/#post-10719746
> 
> PTI Chairman and nominated PM, *Mr. Imran Ahmad Khan Niazi *have been elected as the 22nd Prime Minister of Pakistan (_care takers not included_) with 176 votes beating Shahbaz Sharif (96 votes). He will be sworn in as Prime Minister of *Islamic Republic of Pakistan* on August 18, 2018 in ceremony planned for 9:00 AM.
> 
> The cricketer turned politician led the fight against corruption for years and it is after 22 years of tireless struggle that he succeeded. Whether he will succeed as a PM and will he be able to deliver on the promises he made remains to be seen but with massive support of youth, sense of belief and hope in hearts of millions of Pakistanis, a joint effort may well turn the future bright for our country. A new era of hope and belief begins today and with our effort, commitment, honesty and dedication, we can all take Pakistan to the next level. Let us be responsible citizens contributing our share to the betterment of Pakistan.
> 
> _Personally, a day to remember, a day to cherish and a day that gives me energy to work stronger and harder to play whatever little role i can for prosperity of Pakistan._
> 
> In todays voting, the opposition mainly composed of Pakistan Peoples Party and Pakistan Muslim League failed to mount a joint challenge to Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf as PPP decided NOT to vote for PMLNs Shahbaz Sharif. MMA however voted for Shahbaz Sharif. However, both parties are set to get together for a leader of opposition and will support each other in opposition.
> 
> Crying, laughing,, Euphoric, what a day to be living, what a day to have seen unfold before your very eyes.


Tableeli kaisy aaeygi?
Chehray woi hain, woi lotay. Koi team nai.
Sab se berh ker log mulk tu tabdeel kerna chahtay hain per khud ko bdalna nai chahtay.
Jahan nainsafi nas nas main basi ho, wahan kaisy banyga Naya Pakistan?


----------



## Shane

fitpOsitive said:


> Tableeli kaisy aaeygi?
> Chehray woi hain, woi lotay. Koi team nai.
> Sab se berh ker log mulk tu tabdeel kerna chahtay hain per khud ko bdalna nai chahtay.
> Jahan nainsafi nas nas main basi ho, wahan kaisy banyga Naya Pakistan?



Jaisay KPK main huwa tha...there will be some hiccups along the way but it will be a better Pakistan than what we are used to since 1985.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

fitpOsitive said:


> Tableeli kaisy aaeygi?
> Chehray woi hain, woi lotay. Koi team nai.
> Sab se berh ker log mulk tu tabdeel kerna chahtay hain per khud ko bdalna nai chahtay.
> Jahan nainsafi nas nas main basi ho, wahan kaisy banyga Naya Pakistan?


Wait and see, this have been explained multiple times, now it is time for us all to SEE it happening. Actions are louder than words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Zibago said:


> Thats just problematic oye Karachi walo batao ye seat safe hy?
> @PakSword @Farah Sohail @PaklovesTurkiye



No fucking idea, jani


----------



## PakSword

fitpOsitive said:


> Tableeli kaisy aaeygi?
> Chehray woi hain, woi lotay. Koi team nai.
> Sab se berh ker log mulk tu tabdeel kerna chahtay hain per khud ko bdalna nai chahtay.
> Jahan nainsafi nas nas main basi ho, wahan kaisy banyga Naya Pakistan?


Wapis bulwalain phir Nawaz ko adiala jail se? Balkay pm bilawal and president Zardari ki jori sab se achi rahegi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle




----------



## PakSword

The Eagle said:


>


Strange miniseries..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

PakSword said:


> Wapis bulwalain phir Nawaz ko adiala jail se? Balkay pm bilawal and president Zardari ki jori sab se achi rahegi


Well, at least it was not the thing I wanted to say. 
In fact I was talking about the next step of revolution.


----------



## PakSword

fitpOsitive said:


> Well, at least it was not the thing I wanted to say.
> In fact I was talking about the next step of revolution.


Then what do you want? Revolution right away? I am afraid to tell you that more than 50 years of mismanagement and corruption may not be fixed so quickly. You can start criticizing the new government as much as you like.

For me, I just want to see things to start moving in the right direction.


----------



## fitpOsitive

PakSword said:


> Then what do you want? Revolution right away? I am afraid to tell you that more than 50 years of mismanagement and corruption may not be fixed so quickly. You can start criticizing the new government as much as you like.
> For me, I just want to see things to start moving in the right direction.


Well, criticism is for everybody except for Allah.
Jo Khuda nahi, usy criticism jhailna parega. 
Ghalti point out nahi hogi, tu thek nahi hogi. 
Likhlo apny pass, bhol mat jana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Bird

Rusty said:


> I am in tears.


khushi waly ya patwari waly[emoji1]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Imad.Khan said:


>




Simplicity is what we need. Leader leads and people follows.


----------



## Lucky Breeze

He got emotional during national anthem. May Allah help him. Long live Pakistan.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## pzfz

Terrible cabinet appointments. Misplacements all around. Ishrat Hussain is the only good appointment.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Mamnoon was looking miserable.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

Yes, may Allah help Imran Khan.


----------



## Pakistansdefender

His supporters are depressed.
PLEASE CHANGE CM PUNJAB.


----------



## Guvera

Imad.Khan said:


> This is exactly how i feel and i would like to thank all my fellow Insafians. You guys are amazing and i feel extremely proud to call myself a Pakistani.



Pakistan Zindabad !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

*Imran Khan Cabinet*




My PERSONAL point of view on these appointments;

Shah Mehmood Qureshi - Foreign Minister, EXCELLENT
Asad Umar - Finance, Revenue and Economic Affairs Ministry, EXCELLENT
Shafqat Mahmood - Education, EXCELLENT

Sheikh Rasheed - Railways, GOOD
Fawad Chaudhry - Information, GOOD
Pervez Khattak - Defence, GOOD

Fahmida Mirza - FINE
Makhdoom Khusro Bakhtiar - Water Resources, FINE

Shireen Mehrunnisa Mazari - Human Rights, WASTED (Should have used her in some important position, defence may be)

Aamir Mehmood Kiyani - Health, BAD. Need a strong administrator in this post as health reforms are priority. But, he is one of the founding members of PTI.
Zubaida Jalal - Defense Production, RIDICULOUS/POOR
Ghulam Sarwar Khan - Petroleum, POOR (IK needs to keep this guy in check)

Waiting for law & interior minister, rumors are that Imran will keep that. That will be good ONLY IF he appoints some sensible advisors.

Personally i think that the gov. machinery will depend a lot on advisors. So far he have seleted some excellent ones. I don't know much about Shehzad Arbab but all others are very suitable and excellent appointments.


----------



## IceCold

Arsalan said:


> *Imran Khan Cabinet*
> View attachment 493213
> 
> My PERSONAL point of view on these appointments;
> 
> Shah Mehmood Qureshi - Foreign Minister, EXCELLENT
> Asad Umar - Finance, Revenue and Economic Affairs Ministry, EXCELLENT
> Shafqat Mahmood - Education, EXCELLENT
> 
> Sheikh Rasheed - Railways, GOOD
> Fawad Chaudhry - Information, GOOD
> Pervez Khattak - Defence, GOOD
> 
> Fahmida Mirza - FINE
> Makhdoom Khusro Bakhtiar - Water Resources, FINE
> 
> Shireen Mehrunnisa Mazari - Human Rights, WASTED (Should have used her in some important position, defence may be)
> 
> Aamir Mehmood Kiyani - Health, BAD. Need a strong administrator in this post as health reforms are priority. But, he is one of the founding members of PTI.
> Zubaida Jalal - Defense Production, RIDICULOUS/POOR
> Ghulam Sarwar Khan - Petroleum, POOR (IK needs to keep this guy in check)
> 
> Waiting for law & interior minister, rumors are that Imran will keep that. That will be good ONLY IF he appoints some sensible advisors.
> 
> Personally i think that the gov. machinery will depend a lot on advisors. So far he have seleted some excellent ones. I don't know much about Shehzad Arbab but all others are very suitable and excellent appointments.


I have seen Shah Mehmood as FM during PPP and i found him to be a mismatch for this position. We need an aggressive FM. For some reason i find his tone too mediocre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

IceCold said:


> I have seen Shah Mehmood as FM during PPP and i found him to be a mismatch for this position. We need an aggressive FM. For some reason i find his tone too mediocre.


I think he was one of the best we ever had!!
He is a proper diplomat, will get things done. All the aggressiveness we need right now is ONLY in him going and reaching out different nations. I hope IK sends him on a proper tour, China, Russia, South Africa, Arabs, Latin America, USA, Canada!! Visit all those people, explore business and investors and convince them to invest in Pakistan. Need to be aggressive in the working, not tone, not right now.
Baki jo layni denii hoi wo khan n kud kr lyni


----------



## Arsalan

ghazi52 said:


>





ghazi52 said:


>


Bri i understand that 98% of your posts are only graphics/pics like this but can we please keep that limited to relevant thread (multimedia etc). Let us keep this thread for discussions and will appreciate if you too can contribute. Sharing only a picture in post will not take discussion forward. I hope you will understand. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> Wait and see, this have been explained multiple times, now it is time for us all to SEE it happening. Actions are louder than words.



Actions are louder than words, and nothing speaks like actual *results*: the end of loadshedding, a stable currency, rising education and employment, better social development, and even increased life expectancy. Some results will obviously take longer than others, but the direction should soon become clear over the next two years or so.


----------



## Dil Pakistan

*Enjoy:*


----------



## Cyber-war



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sanwal Abbasi

Of course
But Khan is a great mechanic
Pakistan's repair work will begin very soon..!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Arsalan said:


> *Imran Khan Cabinet*
> View attachment 493213
> 
> My PERSONAL point of view on these appointments;
> 
> Shah Mehmood Qureshi - Foreign Minister, EXCELLENT
> Asad Umar - Finance, Revenue and Economic Affairs Ministry, EXCELLENT
> Shafqat Mahmood - Education, EXCELLENT
> 
> Sheikh Rasheed - Railways, GOOD
> Fawad Chaudhry - Information, GOOD
> Pervez Khattak - Defence, GOOD
> 
> Fahmida Mirza - FINE
> Makhdoom Khusro Bakhtiar - Water Resources, FINE
> 
> Shireen Mehrunnisa Mazari - Human Rights, WASTED (Should have used her in some important position, defence may be)
> 
> Aamir Mehmood Kiyani - Health, BAD. Need a strong administrator in this post as health reforms are priority. But, he is one of the founding members of PTI.
> Zubaida Jalal - Defense Production, RIDICULOUS/POOR
> Ghulam Sarwar Khan - Petroleum, POOR (IK needs to keep this guy in check)
> 
> Waiting for law & interior minister, rumors are that Imran will keep that. That will be good ONLY IF he appoints some sensible advisors.
> 
> Personally i think that the gov. machinery will depend a lot on advisors. So far he have seleted some excellent ones. I don't know much about Shehzad Arbab but all others are very suitable and excellent appointments.


Sindh still ended up voting for the curse of garhi khuda bakhsh. Now we cannot beat everyone in Sindh into submission and cannot chastise them so one has to work with their choice. A true change agent is one who cant make people do things their instincts don’t let them do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Oscar said:


> *Sindh still ended up voting for the curse of garhi khuda bakhsh*. Now we cannot beat everyone in Sindh into submission and cannot chastise them so one has to work with their choice. A true change agent is one who cant make people do things their instincts don’t let them do.



There are two reasons for it:

1). PPP has won in Sindh with the support of Waderas, who have a great hold on their areas. Have a look at the Sindh cabinet now, and see how these centres of power of interior Sindh have been accommodated.

2). PTI could not bring out a good team (candidates) from interior Sindh, who could be presented as a "new beginning" for the Sindhis. The max. PTI could do was to include the same old faces from interior Sindh in their own party. Therefore, it was a good choice for Sindhi voters to stay with their Wadera, and at least, stay safe.
I think, this second reason is more important than the first.


----------



## dil_dil

Dil Pakistan said:


> There are two reasons for it:
> 
> 1). PPP has won in Sindh with the support of Waderas, who have a great hold on their areas. Have a look at the Sindh cabinet now, and see how these centres of power of interior Sindh have been accommodated.
> 
> 2). PTI could not bring out a good team (candidates) from interior Sindh, who could be presented as a "new beginning" for the Sindhis. The max. PTI could do was to include the same old faces from interior Sindh in their own party. Therefore, it was a good choice for Sindhi voters to stay with their Wadera, and at least, stay safe.
> I think, this second reason is more important than the first.



Sindhis are not stupid, the people calling them stupid are, these people voted for Pakistan for a reason. How can PTI become alternative? Its possible in 2023 or even 2028.

First of all say that division of Sindh will not be permitted at any cost. Quota system will be maintained between rural and urban areas. Hopefully PTI implement similar quota system in punjab to get rid of Lahore, Pindi, Islamabad hegemony in government jobs. Kalabagh dam will not be build without consensus, this is already the case anyway.

This waderaism is must misunderstood concept by ignorant Pakistanis.


----------



## Dil Pakistan

dil_dil said:


> *Sindhis are not stupid, the people calling them stupid are*, these people voted for Pakistan for a reason. How can PTI become alternative? Its possible in 2023 or even 2028.
> 
> First of all say that division of Sindh will not be permitted at any cost. Quota system will be maintained between rural and urban areas. Hopefully PTI implement similar quota system in punjab to get rid of Lahore, Pindi, Islamabad hegemony in government jobs. Kalabagh dam will not be build without consensus, this is already the case anyway.
> 
> This waderaism is must misunderstood concept by ignorant Pakistanis.



Nobody said, or saying, what you have written in your post (now in red font above).

PTI has openly stated (many times) that they are against division of Sindh.
Quota system was a political injustice done by Bhutto - it was for political gain but damaged Sindh and the country.
There is no need for quota system in Punjab, KPK or Baluchistan. There should be a merit based system. The most capable (in knowledge, skills and abilities) should be appointed, where the need may be.
Kalabagh dam will only be built after national consensus - PTI has said many times.

Waderas are a curse, most for Sindhis themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dil_dil

Dil Pakistan said:


> Nobody said, or saying, what you have written in your post (now in red font above).
> 
> PTI has openly stated (many times) that they are against division of Sindh.
> Quota system was a political injustice done by Bhutto - it was for political gain but damaged Sindh and the country.
> There is no need for quota system in Punjab, KPK or Baluchistan. There should be a merit based system. The most capable (in knowledge, skills and abilities) should be appointed, where the need may be.
> Kalabagh dam will only be built after national consensus - PTI has said many times.
> 
> Waderas are a curse, most for Sindhis themselves.



Bring merit system when you have same class of schools and universities in rural areas like one found in Islamabad and Lahore. Quota system was one forward thinking thing done by Bhutto. 

We need to uplift poor of punjab with quota system.


----------



## Dil Pakistan

dil_dil said:


> Bring merit system when you have same class of schools and universities in rural areas like one found in Islamabad and Lahore. Quota system was one forward thinking thing done by Bhutto.
> 
> We need to uplift poor of punjab with quota system.



Quota system is the reason behind the divisions that exist between rural and urban Sindh. By doing this, quota system has sowed the seeds of hatred between rural and urban Sindh.
It has damaged Sindh and the country.
Open your eyes and wake up - it is about time.


----------



## dil_dil

Dil Pakistan said:


> Quota system is the reason behind the divisions that exist between rural and urban Sindh. By doing this, quota system has sowed the seeds of hatred between rural and urban Sindh.
> It has damaged Sindh and the country.
> Open your eyes and wake up - it is about time.



That was such stupid reason for hatred, no offence. Karachi people have all the facilities available next door, huge private sector thanks to being only port city in Pakistan. Best schools, universities etc Karachi people are rich and rural sindhis are poor.


----------



## pzfz

IceCold said:


> I have seen Shah Mehmood as FM during PPP and i found him to be a mismatch for this position. We need an aggressive FM. For some reason i find his tone too mediocre.



Anyone check SMQ's foreign minister speech? More of the same pusillanimous approach. "our Afghan brothers" while they want IK assassinated and have gone full retard with claims that the FC is fighting in Ghazni. "We want peace with india" while they continue their hindutva approach etc...

Most everyone in Pak's foreign service/establishment is fit only to be a protocol officer. Duffer all around.


----------



## pzfz

Oscar said:


> Sindh still ended up voting for the curse of garhi khuda bakhsh. Now we cannot beat everyone in Sindh into submission and cannot chastise them so one has to work with their choice. A true change agent is one who cant make people do things their instincts don’t let them do.



PTI is MO so far has been to gain a foothold and then defeat the incumbent in the next round of elections. Weak coalition govt in 2013 KP to complete dominance in 2018. Annihilation in 2023 of whatever's left. Foothold in Punjab (S. Punjab/ICT region) to a majority in 2018. Forsee noon league's dismemberment in the future. One seat in Karachi the last round to 2/3 in Karachi now. MQMPs days are gone the next elections just like JI's in KPK from last time. Now PTI has a foothold in KHI and interior Sindh with its partners. It might not get majority alone in the next elections but they'll make a run at a coalition government in the next elections.


----------



## Zibago

dil_dil said:


> Islamabad hegemony


Wah  ?
We top on merit why should we suffer if others are not competent we need competent people not tokenism i am all for repealing quotas and going for full merit atleast in federal jobs in important ministries
60% of federal employees failed in basic it test they cant even operate a computer.
I mean i gave a test for a federal job and from 6000 candidates from all over Pakistan on open merit 4 of the 5 topers (yours truly included  ) were from Islamabad
In the name of quota and tokenism we have incompetent people in government institutions @PakSword @BHarwana 
Things are really broken and thats coming from someone who is part of this rotten system

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

If they fear that provinces may be left behind fine keep the provincial jobs for province and only open few on open merit but please stop lowering the bar its destroying institutions


----------



## dil_dil

Zibago said:


> Wah  ?
> We top on merit why should we suffer if others are not competent we need competent people not tokenism i am all for repealing quotas and going for full merit atleast in federal jobs in important ministries
> 60% of federal employees failed in basic it test they cant even operate a computer.
> I mean i gave a test for a federal job and from 6000 candidates from all over Pakistan on open merit 4 of the 5 topers (yours truly included  ) were from Islamabad
> In the name of quota and tokenism we have incompetent people in government institutions @PakSword @BHarwana
> Things are really broken and thats coming from someone who is part of this rotten system



Are you ignorant or even from Islamabad? People in Islamabad universities get admission either through quota or huge fees.

I was talking about rural poor folk who can't afford Islamabad/Lahore universities. We need to introduce quota for gypsy people which are found in Jhang and other places who are like dalits of India in terms of poverty and discrimination. They either beg or their kids work in other people homes, need to break this circle of poverty with quota. Since they don't have land or home, these should be settled in Islamabad housing units which PTI will build. Many have already migrated there and make up population of Islamabad katchi abadis.


----------



## PakSword

dil_dil said:


> Bring merit system when you have same class of schools and universities in rural areas like one found in Islamabad and Lahore. Quota system was one forward thinking thing done by Bhutto.
> 
> We need to uplift poor of punjab with quota system.



It has been more than 40 years since the quota system has been introduced. This was the enough time period to establish good universities and schools. You can't just continue to impose quota system forever and kill the merit.

You should ask your waderas why they haven't uplifted the education system in rural system despite being in power for so many years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dil_dil

PakSword said:


> It has been more than 40 years since the quota system has been introduced. This was the enough time period to establish good universities and schools. You can't just continue to impose quota system forever and kill the merit.
> 
> You should ask your waderas why they haven't uplifted the education system in rural system despite being in power for so many years.



Rural areas districts don't get same development budget. Wadera is buzzword used by ignorant.


----------



## PakSword

dil_dil said:


> Rural areas districts don't get same development budget. Wadera is buzzword used by ignorant.


That's a lame excuse. Quota system is introduced for a few years only. It's introduced to get time to establish schools and universities in nearby small cities and towns. It's not imposed forever.

Also, quota system is only successful when the people, who take up seats of deserving people, are forced to go back to their own areas and develop the underdeveloped areas.

In Sindh, there is a continuous one way migration. First, the students from rural Sindh take seats in universities in karachi on the basis of quota, and then they settle in the city rather than helping their own people. I have seen many doctors who qualify from government medical colleges and then also get the jobs in government hospitals rather than establishing clinics in rural areas.

And don't tell me about waderas, my own relative is an influential wadera coming from Junejo family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

PakSword said:


> That's a lame excuse. Quota system is introduced for a few years only. It's introduced to get time to establish schools and universities in nearby small cities and towns. It's not imposed forever.
> 
> Also, quota system is only successful when the people, who take up seats of deserving people, are forced to go back to their own areas and develop the underdeveloped areas.
> 
> In Sindh, there is a continuous one way migration. First, the students from rural Sindh take seats in universities in karachi on the basis of quota, and then they settle in the city rather than helping their own people. I have seen many doctors who qualify from government medical colleges and then also get the jobs in government hospitals rather than establishing clinics in rural areas.
> 
> And don't tell me about waderas, my own relative is an influential wadera coming from Junejo family.



Leave him alone Boss.

After few posts on this thread, he went from here to open a completely new thread on Quota System.

In summary, his age is around 10-years (physical or mental).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

PakSword said:


> It has been more than 40 years since the quota system has been introduced. This was the enough time period to establish good universities and schools. You can't just continue to impose quota system forever and kill the merit.
> 
> You should ask your waderas why they haven't uplifted the education system in rural system despite being in power for so many years.


60% of government employees failed a basic it test that included things like writing in bold and italic and saving a document in different formats the standard of our institutions is this low due to dual destruction of low merit quota and political inductions


dil_dil said:


> Are you ignorant or even from Islamabad?


I am from Islamabad and studied in government institutions from Class 1 to Bachelor


dil_dil said:


> People in Islamabad universities get admission either through quota or huge fees.


Universities and jobs are two different things dont mix them up even quota in government universities is ruining them just look at the standard of QAU and compare it to Comsats there is a huge different where you have students throwing each other from rooftops over drug mafias in campus you have students in comsats getting good jobs even before completing their degree the pathetic merit killer environment encouraged by pp has destroyed our institutions


dil_dil said:


> Rural areas districts don't get same development budget. Wadera is buzzword used by ignorant.


So you lower the bar and kill merit to cover up mismanagement ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

PakSword said:


> That's a lame excuse. Quota system is introduced for a few years only. It's introduced to get time to establish schools and universities in nearby small cities and towns. It's not imposed forever.
> 
> Also, quota system is only successful when the people, who take up seats of deserving people, are forced to go back to their own areas and develop the underdeveloped areas.
> 
> In Sindh, there is a continuous one way migration. First, the students from rural Sindh take seats in universities in karachi on the basis of quota, and then they settle in the city rather than helping their own people. I have seen many doctors who qualify from government medical colleges and then also get the jobs in government hospitals rather than establishing clinics in rural areas.
> 
> And don't tell me about waderas, my own relative is an influential wadera coming from Junejo family.


If we want real change quota system slowly needs to be abolished at least on federal job level even in province open merit should be applied but jobs be restricted to those with province,s domicile

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dil_dil

Zibago said:


> 60% of government employees failed a basic it test that included things like writing in bold and italic and saving a document in different formats the standard of our institutions is this low due to dual destruction of low merit quota and political inductions
> 
> I am from Islamabad and studied in government institutions from Class 1 to Bachelor
> 
> Universities and jobs are two different things dont mix them up even quota in government universities is ruining them just look at the standard of QAU and compare it to Comsats there is a huge different where you have students throwing each other from rooftops over drug mafias in campus you have students in comsats getting good jobs even before completing their degree the pathetic merit killer environment encouraged by pp has destroyed our institutions
> 
> So you lower the bar and kill merit to cover up mismanagement ?



Ok in that case Islamabad katchi abadis shall continue to expand.


----------



## Zibago

dil_dil said:


> Ok in that case Islamabad katchi abadis shall continue to expand.


Not in new Pakistan


----------



## Dubious

Well PTI, has launched this KHANMETER so that you can track their progress:

https://www.khanmeter.com/


There should be a patwari meter and a PPP meter to show us how much money was plundered and how much is being brought back!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dil_dil

Zibago said:


> Not in new Pakistan



We need to think about poor and not bahria towns and DHA's. Otherwise our cities will look like Indian slums. We don't have Indian like poverty yet but we are heading towards that with huge population growth.


----------



## pzfz

dil_dil said:


> We need to think about poor and not bahria towns and DHA's. Otherwise our cities will look like Indian slums. We don't have Indian like poverty yet but we are heading towards that with huge population growth.



dhas and bahria towns are the result of the housing society complex in Pakistani society. Govt employees living and retiring on land given to them rather than having their own accomodations. Put a tax on land and this will end. is PTI ready to take a tough decision or will it stick to change at the periphery?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

dil_dil said:


> We need to think about poor and not bahria towns and DHA's. Otherwise our cities will look like Indian slums. We don't have Indian like poverty yet but we are heading towards that with huge population growth.


Thinking about the poor also means giving merit a chance


----------



## Tameem




----------



## Zhukov

dil_dil said:


> Sindhis are not stupid, the people calling them stupid are, these people voted for Pakistan for a reason. How can PTI become alternative? Its possible in 2023 or even 2028.
> 
> First of all say that division of Sindh will not be permitted at any cost. Quota system will be maintained between rural and urban areas. Hopefully PTI implement similar quota system in punjab to get rid of Lahore, Pindi, Islamabad hegemony in government jobs. Kalabagh dam will not be build without consensus, this is already the case anyway.
> 
> This waderaism is must misunderstood concept by ignorant Pakistanis.


1-Ok so Karachi region is much developed compared to rural sindh hence we need quota.
2-We will not let Rural Sindh and Karachi region to become seperate provinces
Well thats interesting choice of slogans to combined. Whats the point of keeping sindh a single province if their is that much difference in Developement and structure? For Ruling elite PPP i can understand they want to have the Financial and Economic Powerhouse from Karachi and Vote bank from Rural Sindh to justify being rulers of Sindh. But seeing a common man defending this united Sindh thing is strange.
We in Punjab are voicing for ages to create a south Punjab province. And mostly people from central and Northern Punjab ask for it. And Trust me even Southern Parts of Punjab are more developed then rural Sindh.
We want Rural Sindh to develop and become a prosperous region as well. Instead of crying for Quota System a Government of Rural Sindh alone who rule from Rural Sindh not from Karachi Raising the status of rural areas gradually.
And honestly i don't even see the point of keeping these colonial Era Relics called Provinces. Pakistan should be ruled on divisional level. All legislation done at divisional level by strong local Bodies.


----------



## IceCold

Tameem said:


>


So what about all those head of states that called IK and congratulated IK which includes Turkey, China, Canada, Iran, India, Malaysia, UK and many more? 
Or the world of Noonie Toons like their Indian counterpart revolve around US only?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Nawaz Sharif VS Imran Khan Protocol Being Prime Ministers






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## litman

IceCold said:


> So what about all those head of states that called IK and congratulated IK which includes Turkey, China, Canada, Iran, India, Malaysia, UK and many more?
> Or the world of Noonie Toons like their Indian counterpart revolve around US only?


actually they consider US as their god.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## litman

ghazi52 said:


> Nawaz Sharif VS Imran Khan Protocol Being Prime Ministers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


boht loota hay inn patwario nay iss mulk ko

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Tameem said:


>


It is good you yourself brought this selected vs elected BS the nation's favourite khusra addressed...Here is a good reply to that BS:





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## dil_dil

ahmadnawaz22 said:


> 1-Ok so Karachi region is much developed compared to rural sindh hence we need quota.
> 2-We will not let Rural Sindh and Karachi region to become seperate provinces
> Well thats interesting choice of slogans to combined. Whats the point of keeping sindh a single province if their is that much difference in Developement and structure? For Ruling elite PPP i can understand they want to have the Financial and Economic Powerhouse from Karachi and Vote bank from Rural Sindh to justify being rulers of Sindh. But seeing a common man defending this united Sindh thing is strange.
> We in Punjab are voicing for ages to create a south Punjab province. And mostly people from central and Northern Punjab ask for it. And Trust me even Southern Parts of Punjab are more developed then rural Sindh.
> We want Rural Sindh to develop and become a prosperous region as well. Instead of crying for Quota System a Government of Rural Sindh alone who rule from Rural Sindh not from Karachi Raising the status of rural areas gradually.
> And honestly i don't even see the point of keeping these colonial Era Relics called Provinces. Pakistan should be ruled on divisional level. All legislation done at divisional level by strong local Bodies.



I'd say this is internal matter of Sindh. Let Islamabad stay out of this mess. Don't interfere in other provinces internal matter. Last time in 1971 Pakistan imposed urdu on Bengalis on behalf of biharis living there results were not good. Sindhis and muhajirs will sort this out.


----------



## Zibago

dil_dil said:


> I'd say this is internal matter of Sindh. Let Islamabad stay out of this mess. Don't interfere in other provinces internal matter. Last time in 1971 Pakistan imposed urdu on Bengalis on behalf of biharis living there results were not good. Sindhis and muhajirs will sort this out.


Muhajirs gave mandate to pti we represent them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zhukov

dil_dil said:


> I'd say this is internal matter of Sindh. Let Islamabad stay out of this mess. Don't interfere in other provinces internal matter. Last time in 1971 Pakistan imposed urdu on Bengalis on behalf of biharis living there results were not good. Sindhis and muhajirs will sort this out.


This is not your internal matter. You are starving children in interior Sindh and Controlling them with iron Fist Using their mandate to rule Karachi as well. Islamabad is the federal capital and every Pakistani is the matter of Islamabad. Get your Ethnic Mindset elsewhere. People of Karachi have spoken against the so called Mohajir Card. And sool will People of Sindh also kick your Primitive Sindhu mindset out as well. InshAllah in next elections.
Meanwhile drawing parallels to Bangladesh with sindh shows your Insight of things and probably your fake ID too. I thought i was talking to a thoughtful person. But alas another Troll

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## AUz

Canuck786 said:


> I don't care if he is selected, he has got some talents.
> 
> View attachment 494107
> 
> 
> Naye Pakistan mein Prime Minister cigeratte khud hi bharein ge!



Photoshop picture. The "cigarette" is photoshop (even a novice can see it, you jahils might not)...IK has spoon in his hand which is "blended" via photoshop to make it look like he's doing something fishy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zibago

Dem tears

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033154000563126272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033169064397611008


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033039873647800321
@django @PakSword @PaklovesTurkiye @BHarwana

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BHarwana

@Zibago it is time to laugh at them 
They just lost every thing they worked for over decades. All I can do is enjoy. Try taking deep breaths it is so refreshing now.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

Zibago said:


> Dem tears
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033154000563126272
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033169064397611008
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033039873647800321
> @django @PakSword @PaklovesTurkiye @BHarwana


L lag gaey inn ke

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

PakSword said:


> L lag gaey inn ke


For a long arse time they were busy dissing pti and its supporters they were lied to by fake news media about the actual support bases and support of pti and the real opinions of pti supporters despite pti supportrrs being most vocal about what they want and what their goals are
Pti supporters in the past ignored them on social media the psuedos thought creating a shit storm on social media would launch some sort of movement that they could latch on to they didnt realize an absolute majority of urban youngsters were with pti the new voter ruined their plans now they dont know how to interact with opponents outside their echo chambers
And what scares tjem the most is that Khan is giving his voters what they asked for they never realized after all their hard work nationalist narrative would still be popular among the youth and that young voters would actually elect someone who would revamp the justice system, bureaucratic system, governance system and steam roll the old guard in the process

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

Zibago said:


> For a long arse time they were busy dissing pti and its supporters they were lied to by fake news media about the actual support bases and support of pti and the real opinions of pti supporters despite pti supportrrs being most vocal about what they want and what their goals are
> Pti supporters in the past ignored them on social media the psuedos thought creating a shit storm on social media would launch some sort of movement that they could latch on to they didnt realize an absolute majority of urban youngsters were with pti the new voter ruined their plans now they dont know how to interact with opponents outside their echo chambers
> And what scares tjem the most is that Khan is giving his voters what they asked for they never realized after all their hard work nationalist narrative would still be popular among the youth and that young voters would actually elect someone who would revamp the justice system, bureaucratic system, governance system and steam roll the old guard in the process



These secular-liberal "feminist" traitors just *hate* Pakistan and everything we stand for. Just follow their twitter feed. Holy hell! They talk like American officials giving their insight onto Pakistani society. Utter disgust, hatred, and looking down upon Pakistani narrative, our local culture, our religious traditions and so on. Not only that, some of these losers even defend India and Indian narrative and openly state "division of India was a crime" at the same time when Muslims are being butchered and literally urinated upon just because they might have been transferring a cow!!!

F*cking rascals 

During Iranian revolution, there were people who were supporting the Shah as he was butchering Iranians in the street---why? Because these Iranians liked Shah's "western values" and "enlightened secularism" (and didn't care about the millions of their fellow countrymen getting oppressed by the same Shah).

Ali Shariati, a leading Iranian intellectual who stood up against the Shah and later was killed, called such folks and this phenomenon as "Westoxification".....that is, you are *SO BLINDED* by the hatred of your own people, and so impacted by Western colonialism psychologically---that you'd destroy your own families, peoples, and cultures just to get a cultural approval/validation from your 'masters' (Westerners). It's almost a 'toxification' impacting people's brains. Western world has a lot to teach...scientific advance, rule of law, merit-based society, justice for everyone etc etc.....but there's a difference between that and Westoxification (Ali Shariati was a Western-educated man like Jinnah himself. His dressing and style was also very Western and not at all 'Islamic' during the Islamic revolution).

The overwhelming majority of these secular-minded, liberal, feminist people in Pakistan fit right in the category of what Ali Shariati referred to as "Westoxification"...These same people _hated_ Bushra Bibi and called her 'backward and oppressed' because she wore a Burka and used exactly same terminology and insulting referrences as right-wing, ulta-conservative Westerners make against Muslim dress-code here in the West.

Just imagine!!

@Kaptaan @Zarvan @Oscar @Horus @waz @Rashid Mahmood @Windjammer @farhan_9909 @Slav Defence @Hyperion @WebMaster @Stealth @ghazi52 @django @Zibago @Umair Nawaz @IceCold@Maarkhoor @Dazzler @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777 @war&peace @HRK @araz @DESERT FIGHTER @fatman17 @Zaki @Irfan Baloch @Jango @CommandEleven @TaimiKhan @blain2 @balixd@Side-Winder @Bratva @The Deterrent @WAJsal @Donatello @abdulbarijan @Armstrong @Jungibaaz@notorious_eagle @niaz @The Eagle @Secur

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dazzler

Not having a Twitter account is the reason i am at peace most of the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zibago

AUz said:


> These secular-liberal "feminist" traitors just *hate* Pakistan and everything we stand for


What ideology?They have no ideology they use religion to target others when it suits them and become uber secular when it does not
They call women prostitutes when it suits them and side with misogynist juif and when it does not they become uber liberal and call for removal of Niqab over nation,s image


AUz said:


> They talk like American officials giving their insight onto Pakistani society.


They have no ideology they dont care about women rights,minority rights or provincial autonomy the young voter has seen through the bs and has given pti a heavy mandate


Zibago said:


> PTI has a national mandate has support among all ethnic groups
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027778537732943873All religious groups
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027372549578153984All income groups
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026346222578221057A heavy mandate was also given to pti by women in many regions greater than the mandate given to them by men
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026337872926965760All age groups
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026316362526928896And people of varying educational groups
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1026326126480769025
> Hussain Haqqani should eat shit and die
> @PakSword @django @BHarwana @Shane @Mentee @Indus Pakistan





AUz said:


> .These same people _hated_ Bushra Bibi and called her 'backward and oppressed' because she wore a Burka and used exactly same terminology and insulting referrences as right-wing, ulta-conservative Westerners make against Muslim dress-code here in the West.


They called women in dharnas prostitutes they dont care about freedom they hate Pakistan they slander all those who stand for it


----------



## The Eagle

From a neutral point of view, whosoever Governs Pakistan; populace been expecting reforms/betterment/ development/human resource & infrastructure in country. The question arises that do I have any personal enmity or grudge against Nawaz or Zardari? The answer is plain & simple that NO. It was their wrong doing & all injustice which made people to rise against them. 

Imran Khan is Prime Minister now and I don't see anyone saying that if he does something wrong; will let him go merely because of personal likes or dislike. However, as far as I observe, people use to same feudal system of personal gains-relationship-support-influence & reference to solve issues; are the most in panic. This lot is not much in numbers or majority but still, as they cry or shout too much hence, trying to paint it as something wrong being done. Interestingly, there is less logical argument but more of like someone is just completing his/her shift, proving it to be Halal income while participating into such discussion over internet through different mediums though, social media at top of that. 

I would personally advise that in these times, there is no need to take everything as such so serious coming especially from those who use to praise people like Nawaz & Zardari despite all their wrong doings. The current annoying opposition by such people is yet another certificate of acknowledgment that indeed, there is something happened which actually broke stereotype chain & brought a change into system where people feels hopeful.

Lets see as only hard work, dedication & devotion would prove PTI performance which in my opinion, its top leadership itself acknowledges & is aware as such that mere talks or TV interviews aren't going to suffice now. 

Hope for the best & wish best of luck. But before that; we must evaluate ourselves that are we into this for Pakistan and ourselves or not because, neither PPPP nor PMLN and not even PTI can do anything alone until & unless public help it out the way they did in Election 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Zibago said:


> Dem tears
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033154000563126272
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033169064397611008
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033039873647800321
> @django @PakSword @PaklovesTurkiye @BHarwana


That swine Taha "Bourne" Siddiqui has never ever mentioned (not even once) the blatant human rights violations in IOK, on rare occasion he mentions Palestinians but never ever Kashmiris, Wonder why?....In regards to Ayesha Ijaz Khan (unlike Siddiqui she is pleasant to look at ), all her tweets indicate a deep hatred for all things related to Pak army and PTI, the beauty needs to rein it in for the likes of her are destined to be on the wrong side of history, no question about it.Kudos Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dil_dil

Zibago said:


> Muhajirs gave mandate to pti we represent them



We? Who are you? Being PTI propagandist on PDF isn't same as being PTI.




ahmadnawaz22 said:


> This is not your internal matter. You are starving children in interior Sindh and Controlling them with iron Fist Using their mandate to rule Karachi as well. Islamabad is the federal capital and every Pakistani is the matter of Islamabad. Get your Ethnic Mindset elsewhere. People of Karachi have spoken against the so called Mohajir Card. And sool will People of Sindh also kick your Primitive Sindhu mindset out as well. InshAllah in next elections.
> Meanwhile drawing parallels to Bangladesh with sindh shows your Insight of things and probably your fake ID too. I thought i was talking to a thoughtful person. But alas another Troll



First go read about 18th amendment. If Sindh parliament pass legislation to make province then go ahead. Islamabad can't make province or devolve provincial powers to local bodies after 18th amendment.


----------



## Zibago

dil_dil said:


> We? Who are you? Being PTI propagandist on PDF isn't same as being PTI.


Someone who actually knows the dynamics of karachi and what its people want as i lived there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

When are they going to start cleaning the country?


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Menace2Society said:


> When are they going to start cleaning the country?



After Presidential elections.

Future President will play a major role in Govt.'s anti-corruption drive.


----------



## Fawadqasim1

Norwegian said:


> Pmln goons going crazy


Noonay and peepay too


----------



## Menace2Society

Dil Pakistan said:


> After Presidential elections.
> 
> Future President will play a major role in Govt.'s anti-corruption drive.



No as in clean the damn streets.


----------



## dil_dil

Its amazing how different Imran Khan is from his sisters and cousins, they all are cunning and corrupt individuals. Recently learned about his sister getting divorce because Imran Khan didn't gave her husband who is also Imran's cousin ticket. There are so many other stories.


----------



## PradoTLC

Norwegian said:


> Pmln goons going crazy



no they are just crying their hearts out...


----------



## Zibago

Menace2Society said:


> No as in clean the damn streets.


He will not be a missing president he will be active and will use his spare time to interact with media

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033730978878038016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Oscar said:


> Sindh still ended up voting for the curse of garhi khuda bakhsh. Now we cannot beat everyone in Sindh into submission and cannot chastise them so one has to work with their choice. A true change agent is one who cant make people do things their instincts don’t let them do.


That will take some time, if IK delivers in these 5 years, you will see change coming in Sindh next.
I have family there, i talked to them and the people in interior Sindh. After the elections results the sentiments were that of disbelief and amazement. People were blown away that IL could have win so many seats with almost all the people i got to hear from saying that if we had known IK can really come to power we would have voted for him.

People there vote for Bhutto for their love, yes, but majority of them vote because of fear! They know that everyone is voting for Bhutto so they will come to power and just to be on winning side they vote for PPP too. 

Persoanlly in our village as well, people were saying that there are just a few hundred voters in this polliing station and the word will get out about which families have voted for PPP and which for PTI. They had to vote for PPP because they thought it to be a certainty that PPP will win and they cannot afford (specially being Punjabi) to be on receiving end of wrath of the Sindhi PPP thug after he wins the elections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Dil Pakistan said:


> There are two reasons for it:
> 
> 1). PPP has won in Sindh with the support of Waderas, who have a great hold on their areas. Have a look at the Sindh cabinet now, and see how these centres of power of interior Sindh have been accommodated.
> 
> 2). PTI could not bring out a good team (candidates) from interior Sindh, who could be presented as a "new beginning" for the Sindhis. The max. PTI could do was to include the same old faces from interior Sindh in their own party. Therefore, it was a good choice for Sindhi voters to stay with their Wadera, and at least, stay safe.
> I think, this second reason is more important than the first.


The team they brought in Punjab was not "dhoodh k dhulay" either. But in Punjab, people believed that IK may win plus here, they do not end up in so much difficult position even if the party they sided with lose. In interior Sindh, they will just stop your allocated water quota and being farmers, people will suffer. They really have to vote for the party they think can and will win, that being PPP for decades now! It will change for sure in coming few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

VCheng said:


> Actions are louder than words, and nothing speaks like actual *results*: the end of loadshedding, a stable currency, rising education and employment, better social development, and even increased life expectancy. Some results will obviously take longer than others, but the direction should soon become clear over the next two years or so.


Even earlier. An idea of what direction things will take can be established in a few moths. How successful gov. is in implementing those ideas will come out in 2 years as you said.

For now, things do look promising and they have start on the right note.


----------



## jupiter2007

If PTI governments can implement local body system in Punjab and take away the development funds from MNA and MPA, it will be a great achievement. Decentralized has power from Federal->Province->region/districts->cities level.

PTI governments has to come up with a National Education and Health policy.


----------



## pzfz

IceCold said:


> So what about all those head of states that called IK and congratulated IK which includes Turkey, China, Canada, Iran, India, Malaysia, UK and many more?
> Or the world of Noonie Toons like their Indian counterpart revolve around US only?



One would hope that political parties are above playing politics when it comes to national interest, but alas...didn't like it when the floods happened and everyone was screaming mr. 10% which made people donate less; didn't like it when pti played politics on the Kashmir rally by little zardari; didn't like the foreign policy doldrums the last regime was in but its partisans were screaming inanities like brand nawaz and democracy yada yada; and don't like it now that the losers of the 2018 elections are doing everything under the sun which is against the stability and progress of Pakistan.


----------



## Men in Green

10 days and still i don't see imran effect only hearing imran will do this and this bla bla . But in practical nothing has been done committee's has been formed to bring looted money and other problems still names of members haven't been announced. I Wonder have they even formed any committee yet? Or just khayali polao?

To much negativity in first 10 days of PTI government what they will do in 90 days now? Nothing for karachi yet as well.

@Arsalan @Norwegian @war&peace

Or did you guys noticed anything which i failed to see?


----------



## Ali Tariq

Men in Green said:


> 20 days


20 din ho bhi gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Men in Green

Ali Tariq said:


> 20 din ho bhi gaye


10 days. Fixed.


----------



## war&peace

Men in Green said:


> Almost 20 days and


Kiddo, you need to go to a better school. It is exactly 10 days since oath and if we minus weekend + eid, then it is only 6 working days ...so your math is wrong but more importantly, read this


----------



## Ali Tariq

Men in Green said:


> 10 days. Fixed.


Ye BC CM Buzdar PTI ka showbaaz hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Men in Green said:


> 10 days and still i don't see imran effect only hearing imran will do this and this bla bla . But in practical nothing has been done committee's has been formed to bring looted money and other problems still names of members haven't been announced. I Wonder have they even formed any committee yet? Or just khayali polao?
> 
> To much negativity in first 10 days of PTI government what they will do in 90 days now? Nothing for karachi yet as well.
> 
> @Arsalan @Norwegian @war&peace
> 
> Or did you guys noticed anything which i failed to see?



You are right, As of now it's just talks (other than minimizing number of cars in conveys of ministers). But, I think 10 days are very less for new people to understand the current position and workings of government machinery specially when the people assigned duties weren't mentally prepared for that job except Asad Omar. PTI should have prepared preliminary plans and teams to implement their agenda ahead of election, but it looks like they had no preparation of how they are going to roll out their agenda, no blue prints, not planned which person will be playing what role. Party started working on it after oath takings which caused some embracement and most probably have to change many decisions. But anyway, I think we have to wait couple of months for actual work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Radd-ul-Fasaad

Men in Green said:


> 10 days and still i don't see imran effect only hearing imran will do this and this bla bla . But in practical nothing has been done committee's has been formed to bring looted money and other problems still names of members haven't been announced. I Wonder have they even formed any committee yet? Or just khayali polao?
> 
> To much negativity in first 10 days of PTI government what they will do in 90 days now? Nothing for karachi yet as well.
> 
> @Arsalan @Norwegian @war&peace
> 
> Or did you guys noticed anything which i failed to see?



The problem is precisely as you stated but didn't give it enough importance, it has only been 10 days.


----------



## Arsalan

Men in Green said:


> 10 days and still i don't see imran effect only hearing imran will do this and this bla bla . But in practical nothing has been done committee's has been formed to bring looted money and other problems still names of members haven't been announced. I Wonder have they even formed any committee yet? Or just khayali polao?
> 
> To much negativity in first 10 days of PTI government what they will do in 90 days now? Nothing for karachi yet as well.
> 
> @Arsalan @Norwegian @war&peace
> 
> Or did you guys noticed anything which i failed to see?


Dear what were your expectation from these first ten days?


----------



## Men in Green

Arsalan said:


> Dear what were your expectation from these first ten days?


My expectation were not high but so far i see nothing other then talks and talks and talks. specially the way fawad ch. said its costs 50 60 Rs from bani gala to pm house pissed me off. and cm punjab as well so far first days went totally wrong don't you think ?



Radd-ul-Fasaad said:


> The problem is precisely as you stated but didn't give it enough importance, it has only been 10 days.


in 10 days they created mess. 
Shaikh rasheed
bushra manika ex hubby
fawad ch 
and now cm buzdar haven't they totally fked up already ?



war&peace said:


> Kiddo, you need to go to a better school. It is exactly 10 days since oath and if we minus weekend + eid, then it is only 6 working days ...so your math is wrong but more importantly, read this


mere bhai iam not patwari but CM punjab needs to stop his showbazi and shaikh rasheed


----------



## Arsalan

Men in Green said:


> My expectation were not high but so far i see nothing other then talks and talks and talks. specially the way fawad ch. said its costs 50 60 Rs from bani gala to pm house pissed me off. and cm punjab as well so far first days went totally wrong don't you think ?



Dear, firstly, you didnt answered my question. WHat were your expectation from first 10 days that you think the gov. have not met them?

Secondly, no, not totally wrong. The problem really is that they are being played. They have managed to come out intact in some situation where as in some they have fallen for it. The media, even the public on social media is creating a fuss about the performance of government after 10 days. Those who gave 35 years to PMLN are asking PTI to tell what they have delivered in 10 days. PTI is also partially responsible for this. Now that they are being made to focus on these small trivial issues that really do not matter, some of the concentration is being lost from things that are really important but it is not like that they have been completely ignored. We have seen a vocal and active FM taking on the propaganda machinery, steps have been taken to ensure public that their money is not going to be wasted or looted and that will help restore faith of people in state. Little have been done but it is just a week or two for crying out loud! Many of the institutions and ministries are only holding their first introductory meetings right now. I will wait for a month or two and that will only give me an indication which direction the gov is going to take (and if it is the right one or not). It will take more time to actually guage their performance. Crying about PTI failing to do anything after 12 days is a bit strange to be honest.

As for Fawad Ch, he claimed the cost to be 55-60RS per meter (not from Banigala to PM house) and that too is wrong. The cost will be 350-400 Rs (Fuel). Total trip actually do cost less than what it will cosst if he moves by road with security. However, personally, even if it had costed much more i am ok. We cannot afford an attack on our PM, Imran Khan, Nawaz Shairf or ANYONE!! That will be a hugely destructive blow to our image. On one hand we are trying to promote tourism, project soft image, attract investors, on other had if there is any mishap involving your top authorities, what message are we really giving to the world? That was a stupid mistake of IK and he will have to take appropriate security measures, no matter what it costs as a failure will cost much more. Also understand the difference between luxury protocol and required security.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shane

A picture that contrasts with takht Lahore and Sharif's nepotism par excellence practices of over 3 decades...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034875614224949255


----------



## SQ8

Arsalan said:


> Dear, firstly, you didnt answered my question. WHat were your expectation from first 10 days that you think the gov. have not met them?
> 
> Secondly, no, not totally wrong. The problem really is that they are being played. They have managed to come out intact in some situation where as in some they have fallen for it. The media, even the public on social media is creating a fuss about the performance of government after 10 days. Those who gave 35 years to PMLN are asking PTI to tell what they have delivered in 10 days. PTI is also partially responsible for this. Now that they are being made to focus on these small trivial issues that really do not matter, some of the concentration is being lost from things that are really important but it is not like that they have been completely ignored. We have seen a vocal and active FM taking on the propaganda machinery, steps have been taken to ensure public that their money is not going to be wasted or looted and that will help restore faith of people in state. Little have been done but it is just a week or two for crying out loud! Many of the institutions and ministries are only holding their first introductory meetings right now. I will wait for a month or two and that will only give me an indication which direction the gov is going to take (and if it is the right one or not). It will take more time to actually guage their performance. Crying about PTI failing to do anything after 12 days is a bit strange to be honest.
> 
> As for Fawad Ch, he claimed the cost to be 55-60RS per meter (not from Banigala to PM house) and that too is wrong. The cost will be 350-400 Rs (Fuel). Total trip actually do cost less than what it will cosst if he moves by road with security. However, personally, even if it had costed much more i am ok. We cannot afford an attack on our PM, Imran Khan, Nawaz Shairf or ANYONE!! That will be a hugely destructive blow to our image. On one hand we are trying to promote tourism, project soft image, attract investors, on other had if there is any mishap involving your top authorities, what message are we really giving to the world? That was a stupid mistake of IK and he will have to take appropriate security measures, no matter what it costs as a failure will cost much more. Also understand the difference between luxury protocol and required security.


Bani Israel were expecting Mon and Salwa. Frankly per most records their national character wasn't half as bad as ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shane

@Arsalan @PakSword @Farah Sohail @Moonlight @BHarwana @Zibago @war&peace @Ali Tariq
@Path-Finder @IceCold @Mugen @Verve @Dastaan @Beethoven @tps77 @The Accountant @Radd-ul-Fasaad @Hiraa @LoveIcon @Men in Green

There are few men in the History of Pakistan who have done what seemed un-doable and impossible. We are fortunate enough that one such man has finally become the Prime Minister of Pakistan.

Bhaiyyo aur Behno who voted for PTI or Supported ousting PMLN atleast, don't be agitated by what Media is trying to sell you in the form of criticism and crusade or more appropriately, witch hunt against PTI Government.

Media thrives on issues and loves to create controversies when ever they can. PTI can only be blamed for giving more chances to the media but the first year or so is bound to be like the way we see it now as this is their first time in more than a lot of ways and means.

Helicopter usage is a non issue only being highlighted by Media as something to shout about and increase ratings when even Nawaz's children were running around wasting millions on their pleasure trips and protocols.

When didn't any families of our leaders not interfered in affairs of Public? Maryam was presiding official meetings without holding any office for years while geo and the like media were throwing praise at Nawaj and Co.

All those who are criticizing and shouting in media about Mrs.Khan interference in everything IK on mere heresy and assumptions without any proof or evidence are the first ones who will get up to beat whoever points a finger at the women sitting at home in their families, lol.

So the argument is what has changed?

The biggest trick the devil ever pulled is to convince us that it does not exist. That's exactly what PMLN and PPP and the foreign and local influenced media led by GEO wants to sell you, that's why there is all this hoopla in media in the name of freedom of expression and news when it is all a scheme to try and fail Imran Khan's vision to rid Pakistan of the corrupt while swimming in the same sea of the corrupt.

How can IK do it so easily but slowly, all in good time and one at a time - when our society is literally littered with corrupt politicians, Government officials and even corrupt common civilians pushed into the currupt system as there was little else but to follow the norm introduced by PMLN and PPP for decades.

What Nawaz and Zardari but specially Nawaz managed to infiltrate in the minds of general public since coming to power in 1985 is change the mindset of common man that corruption is Haram. Khata hay tu lagata bhee hay became the mantra to do corruption in whatever capacity people found themselves in... This mindset will take time to change and the beneficiaries will die hard - is an understatement to say the least.

We need to take what the media is throwing at us with a pinch of salt instead of talking it to heart and begin to fall into the cunning media trap being laid by their churan and manjan selling journalists out to make some dough and the public should know better than be disgruntled and disillusioned already.

Lets support Imran Khan for his five year term and then see what he is capable of delivering. After all, He has to hack his way and build on his vision among the same corrupt lot of politicians, Judges, Generals, Journalists, Civil servants and Government institution officials as in our most corrupt bureaucracy.

There are few men in the History of Pakistan who have done what seemed undoable and impossible. We are fortunate enough that one such man has finally become the Prime Minister of Pakistan. Shoudn't we be thankful to Allah Subhan Taala or should we run away from this once in a life time chance to change the destiny of our country and fall in the trap of the most filthy corrupt lot and families in the history of Pakistan.

Again, what to do? Support Imran Khan, don't fall for the hue and cry in media. It is the dying struggle of the corrupt lot of decades of loot and plunder. They will throw in everything to stop their fall. It is bound to be loud, messy and convincing, the hue and cry, as many corrupt have taken refuge and are hiding inside PTI too and they too are trying to survive at any cost.


Lets wait if not stand with Imran Khan, the Man has never failed Pakistan before. Period.

May Allah Subhan Taala have mercy on Islam and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Radd-ul-Fasaad

Of course the media is not liking that PTI will cut the government advertisement spending by a significant margin.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tps43

Shane said:


> @Arsalan @PakSword @Farah Sohail @Moonlight @BHarwana @Zibago @war&peace @Ali Tariq
> @Path-Finder @IceCold @Mugen@Verve @Dastaan @Beethoven @tps77 @The Accountant @Radd-ul-Fasaad @Hiraa @LoveIcon @Men in Green
> 
> There are few men in the History of Pakistan who have done what seemed un-doable and impossible. We are fortunate enough that one such man has finally become the Prime Minister of Pakistan.
> 
> Bhaiyyo aur Behno who voted for PTI or Supported ousting PMLN atleast, don't be agitated by what Media is trying to sell you in the form of criticism and crusade or more appropriately, witch hunt against PTI Government.
> 
> Media thrives on issues and loves to create controversies when ever they can. PTI can only be blamed for giving more chances to the media but the first year or so is bound to be like the way we see it now as this is their first time in more than a lot of ways and means.
> 
> Helicopter usage is a non issue only being highlighted by Media as something to shout about and increase ratings when even Nawaz's children were running around wasting millions on their pleasure trips and protocols.
> 
> When didn't any families of our leaders not interfered in affairs of Public? Maryam was presiding official meetings without holding any office for years while geo and the like media were throwing praise at Nawaj and Co.
> 
> All those who are criticizing and shouting in media about Mrs.Khan interference in everything IK on mere heresy and assumptions without any proof or evidence are the first ones who will get up to beat whoever points a finger at the women sitting at home in their families, lol.
> 
> So the argument is what has changed?
> 
> The biggest trick the devil ever pulled is to convince us that it does not exist. That's exactly what PMLN and PPP and the foreign and local influenced media led by GEO wants to sell you, that's why there is all this hoopla in media in the name of freedom of expression and news when it is all a scheme to try and fail Imran Khan's vision to rid Pakistan of the corrupt while swimming in the same sea of the corrupt.
> 
> How can IK do it so easily but slowly, all in good time and one at a time - when our society is literally littered with corrupt politicians, Government officials and even corrupt common civilians pushed into the currupt system as there was little else but to follow the norm introduced by PMLN and PPP for decades.
> 
> What Nawaz and Zardari but specially Nawaz managed to infiltrate in the minds of general public since coming to power in 1985 is change the mindset of common man that corruption is Haram. Khata hay tu lagata bhee hay became the mantra to do corruption in whatever capacity people found themselves in... This mindset will take time to change and the beneficiaries will die hard - is an understatement to say the least.
> 
> We need to take what the media is throwing at us with a pinch of salt instead of talking it to heart and begin to fall into the cunning media trap being laid by their churan and manjan selling journalists out to make some dough and the public should know better than be disgruntled and disillusioned already.
> 
> Lets support Imran Khan for his five year term and then see what he is capable of delivering. After all, He has to hack his way and build on his vision among the same corrupt lot of politicians, Judges, Generals, Journalists, Civil servants and Government institution officials as in our most corrupt bureaucracy.
> 
> There are few men in the History of Pakistan who have done what seemed undoable and impossible. We are fortunate enough that one such man has finally become the Prime Minister of Pakistan. Shoudn't we be thankful to Allah Subhan Taala or should we run away from this once in a life time chance to change the destiny of our country and fall in the trap of the most filthy corrupt lot and families in the history of Pakistan.
> 
> Again, what to do? Support Imran Khan, don't fall for the hue and cry in media. It is the dying struggle of the corrupt lot of decades of loot and plunder. They will throw in everything to stop their fall. It is bound to be loud, messy and convincing, the hue and cry, as many corrupt have taken refuge and are hiding inside PTI too and they too are trying to survive at any cost.
> 
> 
> Lets wait if not stand with Imran Khan, the Man has never failed Pakistan before. Period.
> 
> May Allah Subhan Taala have mercy on Islam and Pakistan.


Thank for the tag , What u said is 100% true and may I add that this is first attack and second one will come from bureaucracy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beethoven

Shane said:


> @Arsalan @PakSword @Farah Sohail @Moonlight @BHarwana @Zibago @war&peace @Ali Tariq
> @Path-Finder @IceCold @Mugen@Verve @Dastaan @Beethoven @tps77 @The Accountant @Radd-ul-Fasaad @Hiraa @LoveIcon @Men in Green
> 
> There are few men in the History of Pakistan who have done what seemed un-doable and impossible. We are fortunate enough that one such man has finally become the Prime Minister of Pakistan.
> 
> Bhaiyyo aur Behno who voted for PTI or Supported ousting PMLN atleast, don't be agitated by what Media is trying to sell you in the form of criticism and crusade or more appropriately, witch hunt against PTI Government.
> 
> Media thrives on issues and loves to create controversies when ever they can. PTI can only be blamed for giving more chances to the media but the first year or so is bound to be like the way we see it now as this is their first time in more than a lot of ways and means.
> 
> Helicopter usage is a non issue only being highlighted by Media as something to shout about and increase ratings when even Nawaz's children were running around wasting millions on their pleasure trips and protocols.
> 
> When didn't any families of our leaders not interfered in affairs of Public? Maryam was presiding official meetings without holding any office for years while geo and the like media were throwing praise at Nawaj and Co.
> 
> All those who are criticizing and shouting in media about Mrs.Khan interference in everything IK on mere heresy and assumptions without any proof or evidence are the first ones who will get up to beat whoever points a finger at the women sitting at home in their families, lol.
> 
> So the argument is what has changed?
> 
> The biggest trick the devil ever pulled is to convince us that it does not exist. That's exactly what PMLN and PPP and the foreign and local influenced media led by GEO wants to sell you, that's why there is all this hoopla in media in the name of freedom of expression and news when it is all a scheme to try and fail Imran Khan's vision to rid Pakistan of the corrupt while swimming in the same sea of the corrupt.
> 
> How can IK do it so easily but slowly, all in good time and one at a time - when our society is literally littered with corrupt politicians, Government officials and even corrupt common civilians pushed into the currupt system as there was little else but to follow the norm introduced by PMLN and PPP for decades.
> 
> What Nawaz and Zardari but specially Nawaz managed to infiltrate in the minds of general public since coming to power in 1985 is change the mindset of common man that corruption is Haram. Khata hay tu lagata bhee hay became the mantra to do corruption in whatever capacity people found themselves in... This mindset will take time to change and the beneficiaries will die hard - is an understatement to say the least.
> 
> We need to take what the media is throwing at us with a pinch of salt instead of talking it to heart and begin to fall into the cunning media trap being laid by their churan and manjan selling journalists out to make some dough and the public should know better than be disgruntled and disillusioned already.
> 
> Lets support Imran Khan for his five year term and then see what he is capable of delivering. After all, He has to hack his way and build on his vision among the same corrupt lot of politicians, Judges, Generals, Journalists, Civil servants and Government institution officials as in our most corrupt bureaucracy.
> 
> There are few men in the History of Pakistan who have done what seemed undoable and impossible. We are fortunate enough that one such man has finally become the Prime Minister of Pakistan. Shoudn't we be thankful to Allah Subhan Taala or should we run away from this once in a life time chance to change the destiny of our country and fall in the trap of the most filthy corrupt lot and families in the history of Pakistan.
> 
> Again, what to do? Support Imran Khan, don't fall for the hue and cry in media. It is the dying struggle of the corrupt lot of decades of loot and plunder. They will throw in everything to stop their fall. It is bound to be loud, messy and convincing, the hue and cry, as many corrupt have taken refuge and are hiding inside PTI too and they too are trying to survive at any cost.
> 
> 
> Lets wait if not stand with Imran Khan, the Man has never failed Pakistan before. Period.
> 
> May Allah Subhan Taala have mercy on Islam and Pakistan.


Thanks for the tag mate
whatever you said its 100% true...i mean its been barely 10 days since IK assumed office and we already see the rabid dogs barking at him for no reason....if there is one thing that IK needs to do urgently its putting these dogs on a leash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Radd-ul-Fasaad

tps77 said:


> Thank for the tag , What u said is 100% true and may I add that this is first attack and second one will come from bureaucracy



That would be much more discreet and harder to counter by PTI, lets hope they're up to the task.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shane

Radd-ul-Fasaad said:


> Of course the media is not liking that PTI will cut the government advertisement spending by a significant margin.





tps77 said:


> Thank for the tag , What u said is 100% true and may I add that this is first attack and second one will come from bureaucracy





Beethoven said:


> Thanks for the tag mate
> whatever you said its 100% true...i mean its been barely 10 days since IK assumed office and we already see the rabid dogs barking at him for no reason....if there is one thing that IK needs to do urgently its putting these dogs on a leash



By-elections, By-elections, By-elections. By the time media houses like ARY and 92news, the likes of Kashif, Klasra, Mateen, Arshad Sharif etc get it, PMLN in cahoots with Geo plan to run away with the show.

It is about creating the impression of a besieged and already in trouble PTI in the minds of general public and boost the morale of down and out, all but defeated PMLN supporter.

The sooner PTI and like minded Anti corrupt media gets it, the better it will be for the good of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Accountant

This is a distraction ... Pti should keep focus on the real issue of accountibility ...

I think IK is handling it in the right way by focusing on issues and ignoring this althogather ... However i think information has to do an agressive role in handling media tactfully .. fawad chaudhry is not managing it upto the required level ... Although he is a good guy but this is a war and opposition is using every dirty trick


Shane said:


> @Arsalan @PakSword @Farah Sohail @Moonlight @BHarwana @Zibago @war&peace @Ali Tariq
> @Path-Finder @IceCold @Mugen@Verve @Dastaan @Beethoven @tps77 @The Accountant @Radd-ul-Fasaad @Hiraa @LoveIcon @Men in Green
> 
> There are few men in the History of Pakistan who have done what seemed un-doable and impossible. We are fortunate enough that one such man has finally become the Prime Minister of Pakistan.
> 
> Bhaiyyo aur Behno who voted for PTI or Supported ousting PMLN atleast, don't be agitated by what Media is trying to sell you in the form of criticism and crusade or more appropriately, witch hunt against PTI Government.
> 
> Media thrives on issues and loves to create controversies when ever they can. PTI can only be blamed for giving more chances to the media but the first year or so is bound to be like the way we see it now as this is their first time in more than a lot of ways and means.
> 
> Helicopter usage is a non issue only being highlighted by Media as something to shout about and increase ratings when even Nawaz's children were running around wasting millions on their pleasure trips and protocols.
> 
> When didn't any families of our leaders not interfered in affairs of Public? Maryam was presiding official meetings without holding any office for years while geo and the like media were throwing praise at Nawaj and Co.
> 
> All those who are criticizing and shouting in media about Mrs.Khan interference in everything IK on mere heresy and assumptions without any proof or evidence are the first ones who will get up to beat whoever points a finger at the women sitting at home in their families, lol.
> 
> So the argument is what has changed?
> 
> The biggest trick the devil ever pulled is to convince us that it does not exist. That's exactly what PMLN and PPP and the foreign and local influenced media led by GEO wants to sell you, that's why there is all this hoopla in media in the name of freedom of expression and news when it is all a scheme to try and fail Imran Khan's vision to rid Pakistan of the corrupt while swimming in the same sea of the corrupt.
> 
> How can IK do it so easily but slowly, all in good time and one at a time - when our society is literally littered with corrupt politicians, Government officials and even corrupt common civilians pushed into the currupt system as there was little else but to follow the norm introduced by PMLN and PPP for decades.
> 
> What Nawaz and Zardari but specially Nawaz managed to infiltrate in the minds of general public since coming to power in 1985 is change the mindset of common man that corruption is Haram. Khata hay tu lagata bhee hay became the mantra to do corruption in whatever capacity people found themselves in... This mindset will take time to change and the beneficiaries will die hard - is an understatement to say the least.
> 
> We need to take what the media is throwing at us with a pinch of salt instead of talking it to heart and begin to fall into the cunning media trap being laid by their churan and manjan selling journalists out to make some dough and the public should know better than be disgruntled and disillusioned already.
> 
> Lets support Imran Khan for his five year term and then see what he is capable of delivering. After all, He has to hack his way and build on his vision among the same corrupt lot of politicians, Judges, Generals, Journalists, Civil servants and Government institution officials as in our most corrupt bureaucracy.
> 
> There are few men in the History of Pakistan who have done what seemed undoable and impossible. We are fortunate enough that one such man has finally become the Prime Minister of Pakistan. Shoudn't we be thankful to Allah Subhan Taala or should we run away from this once in a life time chance to change the destiny of our country and fall in the trap of the most filthy corrupt lot and families in the history of Pakistan.
> 
> Again, what to do? Support Imran Khan, don't fall for the hue and cry in media. It is the dying struggle of the corrupt lot of decades of loot and plunder. They will throw in everything to stop their fall. It is bound to be loud, messy and convincing, the hue and cry, as many corrupt have taken refuge and are hiding inside PTI too and they too are trying to survive at any cost.
> 
> 
> Lets wait if not stand with Imran Khan, the Man has never failed Pakistan before. Period.
> 
> May Allah Subhan Taala have mercy on Islam and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Imran Khan is standing to USA and media is trying to crack him for USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shane

The Accountant said:


> This is a distraction ... Pti should keep focus on the real issue of accountibility ...
> 
> I think IK is handling it in the right way by focusing on issues and ignoring this althogather ... However i think information has to do an agressive role in handling media tactfully .. fawad chaudhry is not managing it upto the required level ... Although he is a good guy but this is a war and opposition is using every dirty trick



PTI, the biggest stake holder, should do well not to underestimate the power of Media, specially when they are all hell bent on creating a shit storm against PTI; some by a well thought out design and others being the fools that they are as in the usual cut throat media vultures hitting out for ratings when left to fend for themselves.

PTI will do well to create a MEDIA ADVISORY COMMITTEE in the name of better relations with media and include the likes of critics and investigative journalists like Klasra and Arshad Sharif as advisers for good measure, if you know what I am alluding towards without any malice or wrongful intention. PTI looks like having lost its political thinking cap since they came into power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Accountant

Good idea specially to review critics of investigative journalists as pti has threats not from outside but from inside hiwever i think the focus is right now is on achievement of 100 days target which require some major restructuring and is a reallg tough job ... Once base is set then IK will focus on the media handling as well ...

But your suggestion is the best to engage media advisory committee ...




Shane said:


> PTI, the biggest stake holder, should do well not to underestimate the power of Media, specially when they are all hell bent on creating a shit storm against PTI; some by a well thought out design and others being the fools that they are as in the usual cut throat media vultures hitting out for ratings when left to fend for themselves.
> 
> PTI will do well to create a MEDIA ADVISORY COMMITTEE in the name of better relations with media and include the likes of critics and investigative journalists like Klasra and Arshad Sharif as advisers for good measure, if you know what I am alluding towards without any malice or wrongful intention. PTI looks like having lost its political thinking cap since they came into power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

ghazi52 said:


> Nawaz Sharif VS Imran Khan Protocol Being Prime Ministers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Shame on Nawaz Bey...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shane

The Accountant said:


> Good idea specially to review critics of investigative journalists as pti has threats not from outside but from inside hiwever i think the focus is right now is on achievement of 100 days target which require some major restructuring and is a reallg tough job ... Once base is set then IK will focus on the media handling as well ...
> 
> But your suggestion is the best to engage media advisory committee ...



*Looks like Prime Minister Imran Khan is indeed on the ball, AlhamduLillah!*​
Imran Khan has a meeting with senior journalists and answers tough questions and faces criticism with patience and objectivity.

Now there is just one more aspect that PM has to address himself. I hope that he keeps in touch with his well wisher critics in media directly instead of through PTI's media team, which has often proven itself as uninformed, far too slow to react at best, and scrambling to put two and two together in the face of fluid situations and media onslaughts such as the recent heli saga and Pakpatan incident.






The thing that intrigued me is Imran Khan praised CJP for taking notice of the Pakpatan controversy and was satisfied that CJP will get to the bottom of the issue now that he has taken it up himself.

Imran Khan clearifies and reiterates his stance and resolve against corruption. The coming days will see a start of unprecedented accountability drive.

PMLN and PPP stooges can shout all they want on social media, electronic and print alike. It will be all about Accountability, Accountability and accountability against the corrupt.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035741272072433665@django @PakSword @PaklovesTurkiye @Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Men in Green said:


> My expectation were not high but so far i see nothing other then talks and talks and talks. specially the way fawad ch. said its costs 50 60 Rs from bani gala to pm house pissed me off. and cm punjab as well so far first days went totally wrong don't you think ?
> 
> 
> in 10 days they created mess.
> Shaikh rasheed
> bushra manika ex hubby
> fawad ch
> and now cm buzdar haven't they totally fked up already ?
> 
> 
> mere bhai iam not patwari but CM punjab needs to stop his showbazi and shaikh rasheed



They will know as all of them will have a bamboo up their ......


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> Even earlier. An idea of what direction things will take can be established in a few moths. How successful gov. is in implementing those ideas will come out in 2 years as you said.
> 
> For now, things do look promising and they have start on the right note.



I think I have a fair idea of where things are headed, but I am content to hold my thoughts to give them fair time. Let the present euphoria froth down a bit and see the reality unfold, as it always does. For example, what happens with the economy in light of the new government's decisions when they are made and implemented, will be an enlightening moment for some.


----------



## The Accountant

VCheng said:


> I think I have a fair idea of where things are headed, but I am content to hold my thoughts to give them fair time. Let the present euphoria froth down a bit and see the reality unfold, as it always does. For example, what happens with the economy in light of the new government's decisions when they are made and implemented, will be an enlightening moment for some.


Sorry but we heard similar type of comments at the start of the panama case ... but results are obvious ... We understand that things will not change in short term but in medium to long term Pakistan is definitely going to change ...

Yes economy will take a bad turn specially in terms of capital flight but this is a necessary evil ... 

Real business can only flourish if gov can crab tax evaders specially in trading sector ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

The Accountant said:


> Sorry but we heard similar type of comments at the start of the panama case ... but results are obvious ... We understand that things will not change in short term but in medium to long term Pakistan is definitely going to change ...
> 
> Yes economy will take a bad turn specially in terms of capital flight but this is a necessary evil ...
> 
> Real business can only flourish if gov can crab tax evaders specially in trading sector ..



The Panama Case was a manipulated precursor to changing faces, nothing more. Now that the new facade is in place, the actual delivery of results remains just as problematic. Remember, now the bar is higher for there is no excuse left. If IK fails too, what is left? Failure is now not an option. He must succeed. How that is possible with the entire machinery the same as before remains to be seen.


----------



## The Accountant

VCheng said:


> The Panama Case was a manipulated precursor to changing faces, nothing more. Now that the new facade is in place, the actual delivery of results remains just as problematic. Remember, now the bar is higher for there is no excuse left. If IK fails too, what is left? Failure is now not an option. He must succeed. How that is possible with the entire machinery the same as before remains to be seen.



And why to change the face? Do you think establishment does not like the face of NS or Zardari? This is is a stupid claim without any basis ... Panama case is a result of frustration out of people of Pakistan against this tola, otherwise, who would have thought that Karachi will not vote for Altaf Hussain, PPP will lose Liyari, and Khwaja sara will loose from Lahore ...

Matters like this cannot be resolved in a month or so as it requires a complete overhaul of machinery ... What needs to be seen that did he set up the right platform to change things in the future for good ... If he succeeds in developing the platform then probably in a decade we will get the actual results with interim results starts in 2 to 3 years ... Having said this, we will see a bad period of 2 to 3 years in which capital flight will occur mainly due to accountability ...


----------



## VCheng

The Accountant said:


> And why to change the face? Do you think establishment does not like the face of NS or Zardari? This is is a stupid claim without any basis ... Panama case is a result of frustration out of people of Pakistan against this tola, otherwise, who would have thought that Karachi will not vote for Altaf Hussain, PPP will lose Liyari, and Khwaja sara will loose from Lahore ...
> 
> Matters like this cannot be resolved in a month or so as it requires a complete overhaul of machinery ... What needs to be seen that did he set up the right platform to change things in the future for good ... If he succeeds in developing the platform then probably in a decade we will get the actual results with interim results starts in 2 to 3 years ... Having said this, we will see a bad period of 2 to 3 years in which capital flight will occur mainly due to accountability ...



I am all for looking ahead, not towards the past. I wish IK and his team the best of luck in achieving all that they have promised. Two things are coming up rather quickly: the balance of payments crisis and the US visit. Both have rather emergent consequences that will determine many other secondary issues.


----------



## Shane

Presidential Elections complete. Arif Alvi, The thirteenth President of Pakistan Got 353 votes, Fazlu The PM Assassination Contractor got 185, Aitezaz got 124 votes overall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## malikadnan4430

Arsalan said:


> First of all, Congratulations to everyone, congratulations Pakistan for completing another democratic cycle. The newly formed National Assembly voted to elect the next Prime Minister of Pakistan on August 17, 2018
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/nati...f-pakistan-today-aug-17.573182/#post-10719746
> 
> PTI Chairman and nominated PM, *Mr. Imran Ahmad Khan Niazi *have been elected as the 22nd Prime Minister of Pakistan (_care takers not included_) with 176 votes beating Shahbaz Sharif (96 votes). He will be sworn in as Prime Minister of *Islamic Republic of Pakistan* on August 18, 2018 in ceremony planned for 9:00 AM.
> 
> The cricketer turned politician led the fight against corruption for years and it is after 22 years of tireless struggle that he succeeded. Whether he will succeed as a PM and will he be able to deliver on the promises he made remains to be seen but with massive support of youth, sense of belief and hope in hearts of millions of Pakistanis, a joint effort may well turn the future bright for our country. A new era of hope and belief begins today and with our effort, commitment, honesty and dedication, we can all take Pakistan to the next level. Let us be responsible citizens contributing our share to the betterment of Pakistan.
> 
> _Personally, a day to remember, a day to cherish and a day that gives me energy to work stronger and harder to play whatever little role i can for prosperity of Pakistan._
> 
> In todays voting, the opposition mainly composed of Pakistan Peoples Party and Pakistan Muslim League failed to mount a joint challenge to Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf as PPP decided NOT to vote for PMLNs Shahbaz Sharif. MMA however voted for Shahbaz Sharif. However, both parties are set to get together for a leader of opposition and will support each other in opposition.
> 
> Crying, laughing,, Euphoric, what a day to be living, what a day to have seen unfold before your very eyes.



east and west imran khan pti is best .imran khan is our hero.ek yahi hai ab jis pr puri qoam ki umidain hain


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Tameem

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040658391629287426


----------



## Imad.Khan

Tameem said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040658391629287426



Wow Tameem you have been pretty quite lately, what you couldn't find much dirt so had to wait? Now do you want to compare 7 cars of President Arif Alvi to exPM Nawaz after he was already disqualified. Can you count the number of cars and let everyone know whats the figure.


----------



## Tameem

Imad.Khan said:


> Wow Tameem you have been pretty quite lately, what you couldn't find much dirt so had to wait? Now do you want to compare 7 cars of President Arif Alvi to exPM Nawaz after he was already disqualified. Can you count the number of cars and let everyone know whats the figure.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040662839424212993


----------



## Imad.Khan

Tameem said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040662839424212993



Chalo 30 bhi karlo, but you forgot to tell everyone the number of cars in the protocol of disqualified ex PM after he left his office.

And just for you knowledge, this protocol includes the Governor Imran Ismail from PTI and CM Murad Ali Shah from PPP protocols who had come to receive the President.


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040634656041971713

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1040666015250743296


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## AZ1

100 DAYS Comparison of PMLN VS PTI


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## BHarwana

Iron chickpea has been arrested.

Khawaja saad rafique arrested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

BHarwana said:


> Iron chickpea has been arrested.
> 
> Khawaja saad rafique arrested.


wow really? lollll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

PakSword said:


> wow really? lollll


Yep taken into custody from court.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

BHarwana said:


> Iron chickpea has been arrested.
> 
> Khawaja saad rafique arrested.



Yaar is zardari bharwai ko bhi andar dalo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakCan

The government needs to start cleaning corrupt MP and MNA's even if they are in alliance. Panama leaks also had Monis Ellahi's name and PML q did rampant corruption under Mushi rule. People need to see fight against corruption without any bias. It shouldnt start and end with zardari and Nawaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## El Sidd

Wah !!!!


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> Personally, a day to remember, a day to cherish and a day that gives me energy to work stronger and harder to play whatever little role i can for prosperity of Pakistan.



Any comments regarding the departure of the Finance Minister and what it may mean for the "new era" ? How do you see the rest of PMIK's term in office?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

Retired Troll said:


> Wah !!!!



stop trolling. He is the most handsome prime minister ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister has thanked all donors at Shaukat Khanum Memorial Trust fundraising iftar for breaking all previous records by donating Rs200 million


----------



## El Sidd

Retired Troll said:


> stop trolling. He is the most handsome prime minister ever.



IMF smiles on you Troll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

Retired Troll said:


> Wah !!!!



This Qaruns empire of corrupt to core politicians will collapse as a sign of Mercy from Allah Almighty. 
Inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Prime Minister Imran Khan examines the record of the public complaints and asked the staff about their working during his visit to the city Police Station in *Talagang *

Prime Minister Imran Khan has made surprise visits to the hospitals in Sargodha and Khushab and a police station in Talagang city to examine the quality of public services there.

The step was part of his initiative to make unannounced visits to the government institutions including hospitals, police stations, schools, shelter homes and development schemes.

The objective was to show compassion to the people and have a direct check on the administration and the standard of the services being provided to the masses.

During his visit to District Headquarters Hospital in Sargodha, the prime minister interacted with the attendants, listened to their grievances and inquired about the quality of the healthcare.

He expressed concerns over the overload of the patients at the hospital as the facility catered to the patients coming from nearby areas including Bhera, Khushab, Mianwali and Pind Dadan Khan. He also sought suggestions about the possibilities to expand the facility.

Later, he also visited District Headquarters Hospital in Khushab and asked the hospital administration about the load of the patients besides inquiring after the health of the patients.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM’s new initiative to check public services*






May 26, 2019

SARGODHA - Prime Minister Imran Khan on Saturday made surprise visits to different hospitals in Sargodha, Khushab and Talagang as well as a police station to examine the quality of public services there.

The step was part of his initiative to make unannounced visits to the government institutions including hospitals, police stations, schools, shelter homes and development schemes.

The prime minister, who arrived without any security detail and any prior notice, was accompanied by Minister of State for National Health Services, Regulations and Coordination Dr Zafar Mirza.

The objective was to show compassion to the people and have a direct check on the administration and the standard of the services being provided to the masses.

During his visit to District Headquarters Hospital in Sargodha, the prime minister interacted with the attendants, listened to their grievances and inquired about the quality of the healthcare.

He expressed concerns over the overload of the patients at the hospital as the facility catered to the patients coming from nearby areas including Bhera, Khushab, Mianwali and Pind Dadan Khan. He also discussed the possibilities to expand the facility.

The prime minister also visited the paediatric ward wherein he was also told about the excessive overload and dearth of the required facilities.

People at the hospital were astonished to see the prime minister among them. Imran Khan also visited children’s ward and annoyed over seeing three to four child patients on one bed while majority of specialist doctors were also not on duty.

The prime minister ordered to provide best health facilities to the patients in government hospitals. The prime minister stayed in the hospital for almost 20 minutes and later left for Joharabad hospital.

The two-vehicle convoy of the prime minister travelled to DHQ Teaching Hospital from Mushaf Airbase.

It is pertinent to mention here that Deputy Commissioner and other administrative and police officers rushed to the DHQ hospital but the prime minister had departed by then.

Later, the PM also visited District Headquarters Hospital in Khushab and asked the hospital administration about the load of the patients besides inquiring after the health of the patients.

Lauding the prime minister’s initiative, the people chanted *‘Long Live Imran Khan’* slogans and also shook hands with him.

The prime minister visited the Tehsil Headquarters Hospital in Talagang. He reviewed the facilities and asked the people about the quality of the healthcare. The administration of the hospital apprised him about the problems particularly the dilapidated condition of the access road to the hospital.

During his visit to the city police station in Talagang, the prime minister examined the record of the public complaints and asked the staff about their working.


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> The objective was to show compassion to the people and have a direct check on the administration and the standard of the services being provided to the masses.



After all, it is the holy month of Ramadhan, during which compassion is rewarded even more than in other months. With his previous and current experience with SKMTH PMIK has a direct idea about the standards of health care services being provided to the public and how to improve upon them.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maithil

People have started to raise questions.. and make fun of PTI.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147930442663944198


----------



## Tameem

پروجیکٹ تھا، ناکام ہو گیا
ہو جاتا ہے جتنا اس کو انا کا مسئلہ بنائیں گے اتنا ہی مشکل ہو جائے گا
اس لیے بہتر ہے کہ ریکٹیفیکیشن کی طرف دھیان کریں
@Irfan Baloch


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

On a lighter note lol.




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

maithil said:


> People have started to raise questions.. and make fun of PTI.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147930442663944198


Aray Hijazi Bahi ko cheq mil gaya good good kam pay wapis agaya Hai lagay raho BRT pay


----------



## MastanKhan

@Irfan Baloch @Khafee @Dubious 






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

MastanKhan said:


> @Irfan Baloch @Khafee @Dubious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


lol I seen it it was great some time ago it was done


----------



## Dubious

MastanKhan said:


> @Irfan Baloch @Khafee @Dubious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Slightly offensive but oh well that is what Americans are best at after all


----------



## El Sidd

Dear PM,

One question.

Mulk kaun chala raha hai?


----------



## MastanKhan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## xyx007

We love him, Allah great blessing gives us such a great leader.


----------



## El Sidd

Sold Kashmir for 6 billion dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lucky Breeze

Imagine the carnage if buzdar name replace by sharif. 
every "sensible person" on this forum who eat heavenly meat will be like


----------



## GHALIB

Retired Troll said:


> Sold Kashmir for 6 billion dollars.



who ?


----------



## mingle

Retired Troll said:


> Sold Kashmir for 6 billion dollars.





GHALIB said:


> who ?


Bao jee sold it when Modi showed Up on jatti umara and not having FM for 4 yrs. We owe U big Bao jee


----------



## El Sidd

mingle said:


> Bao jee sold it when Modi showed Up on jatti umara and not having FM for 4 yrs. We owe U big Bao jee



Heres 5rs from Tareen ATM for your Slogan help


----------



## mingle

Retired Troll said:


> Heres 5rs from Tareen ATM for your Slogan help


How many ATM Bao jee has?? Nahi hoga tujh say pehlay bi bola tha tujh ko


----------



## El Sidd

mingle said:


> How many ATM Bao jee has?? Nahi hoga tujh say pehlay bi bola tha tujh ko



hahaha Nawaz lekar jaega Imran ki baraat. tension na le.

both are sides of the same coin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

Retired Troll said:


> both are sides of the same


Baby Bilawal ki batain bari aap ka dill lagti Hain
But Pakistanis will believe their Sadiq and Ameen PM
https://www.thenews.com.pk/archive/print/349045-nawaz-zardari-two-sides-of-same-coin-imran


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> Baby Bilawal ki batain bari aap ka dill lagti Hain
> But Pakistanis will believe their Sadiq and Ameen PM
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/archive/print/349045-nawaz-zardari-two-sides-of-same-coin-imran



Oh yes all of them are corrupt to core.

Like the 3 time PM once said, who keeps corruption money on ones name. 

Will the GoP sell all national assets to selected friends n family?


----------



## mingle

Retired Troll said:


> hahaha Nawaz lekar jaega Imran ki baraat. tension na le.
> 
> both are sides of the same coin


Tujh nahi hota tu laga Rah pehlay bi bola tha


----------



## El Sidd

mingle said:


> Tujh nahi hota tu laga Rah pehlay bi bola tha



Jaoge milne C class jail me Imran Khan se?


----------



## B.K.N

Retired Troll said:


> Jaoge milne C class jail me Imran Khan se?


Jails are for Zardari Nawaz type chors 
Inshallah baqi inkay party members bhi jayain ga


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> Jails are for Zardari Nawaz type chors
> Inshallah baqi inkay party members bhi jayain ga



Mr. Khan has signatures on corruption Projekts. 

He is to join Zardari and Nawaz and Fazlu in jail.

Will you go provide him homemade food?


----------



## B.K.N

Retired Troll said:


> Mr. Khan has signatures on corruption Projekts.
> 
> He is to join Zardari and Nawaz and Fazlu in jail.
> 
> Will you go provide him homemade food?


Aap ki khuwasish hai
But har khahish Puri nahi hosakti aarzo hi reh Jaye gi


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> Aap ki khuwasish hai
> But har khahish Puri nahi hosakti aarzo hi reh Jaye gi



We shall see about that.

Whistleblowers from his own Setup are willing to come forward and provide witness for corruption. 

ATC has him on terrorism charges.


----------



## B.K.N

Retired Troll said:


> We shall see about that.
> 
> Whistleblowers from his own Setup are willing to come forward and provide witness for corruption.
> 
> ATC has him on terrorism charges.


Aap ki behki behki comments sa lagta PPP ki halat aajkal bahut kharab hai 
And article 149 ka Kya bana


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> Aap ki behki behki comments sa lagta PPP ki halat aajkal bahut kharab hai
> And article 149 ka Kya bana



kia banna tha? hahaha

Farigh Naseem ki Faraghat me mashghalay aur kia 

Kasur me bache kaun maar raha hai?


----------



## B.K.N

Retired Troll said:


> Kasur me bache kaun maar raha hai?


Kasuri murderers aur Kon 
PPP waqai bahut dar gai hai 21 September say safai campaign shuru kar rhay Hain
end of this Farsi speaking party is near


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> Kasuri murderers aur Kon
> PPP waqai bahut dar gai hai 21 September say safai campaign shuru kar rhay Hain
> end of this Farsi speaking party is near



Moun ki firing karna asaan hai mere pyare imrani kabootar


----------



## B.K.N

Retired Troll said:


> Moun ki firing karna asaan hai mere pyare imrani kabootar


Jaisay Farsi aurat ka grandson na ki thi but ab campaign shuru Kar rahay Hain qaum parast politicians are biggest enemy of Pakistan


----------



## El Sidd

Brass Knuckles said:


> Jaisay Farsi aurat ka grandson na ki thi but ab campaign shuru Kar rahay Hain qaum parast politicians are biggest enemy of Pakistan



Visionary indeed.

A masterstroke of politics


----------



## Fazal Abbass

Retired Troll said:


> Sold Kashmir for 6 billion dollars.


The biggest lie of the century!Any prove?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Fazal Abbass said:


> The biggest lie of the century!Any prove?


He lost his mind wait for 4 more yrs may God put mercy on him


----------



## Fazal Abbass

mingle said:


> He lost his mind wait for 4 more yrs may God put mercy on him


Aameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salahuddin Ayyubi

And which side are you? Oh never mind. You're a backside. Smelly and full of shit [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Retired Troll said:


> hahaha Nawaz lekar jaega Imran ki baraat. tension na le.
> 
> both are sides of the same coin


----------



## El Sidd

Salahuddin Ayyubi said:


> And which side are you?



I am with those who remain patient, Saladin.



Fazal Abbass said:


> The biggest lie of the century!Any prove?





mingle said:


> He lost his mind wait for 4 more yrs may God put mercy on him





Fazal Abbass said:


> Aameen



Where is progress in Kashmir? He is now helping Trump with Deal of the Century

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

1.5 years of carnage past and 3.5 years remaining.


----------



## Sheepistanis

Retired Troll said:


> I am with those who remain patient, Saladin.


Patient of what,  I fractured my arm recently, do I qualify?


----------



## El Sidd

Sheepistanis said:


> Patient of what,  I fractured my arm recently, do I qualify?



Patient that God is merciful too


----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## BATMAN

Imran Khan is an insult.


----------



## mingle

BATMAN said:


> Imran Khan is an insult.


Insult to whom??? Batman grow up u can't compare 35 yr rule with 1 yr and Mark my words he is not going away he here for another 5yrs. This is last ppp Govt in sindh as well


----------



## BATMAN

mingle said:


> Insult to whom??? Batman grow up u can't compare 35 yr rule with 1 yr and Mark my words he is not going away he here for another 5yrs. This is last ppp Govt in sindh as well



It's the public in streets which is doing comparing.
I know, no pdf member want's to see the facts and dare to share them, this is why i'm doing the hard work.

Also not my words. Just posting so that people understand the govt. of fraudsters lead by IG of fraudster.


----------



## mingle

BATMAN said:


> It's the public in streets which is doing comparing.
> I know, no pdf member want's to see the facts and dare to share them, this is why i'm doing the hard work.
> 
> Also not my words. Just posting so that people understand the govt. of fraudsters lead by IG of fraudster.


Street mood changes in minutes Govt had to make tough decisions and did already plus Majority of issue comes under Provincial and local Govt. Things start to get better with in Yr or So will be alot different still have 4 more yrs to go. Also there were two ways either reorientation of economy other way Dar s economic which is simple and easy. PTI believes on long term sustainable things not gimics. But there will be no job for talat in this Govt they don't believe in lafafa Baqi lagay raho wait 4 more yrs I told U next election PTI will win again Mark my words Dar economics era is gone so giving bribes to media houses


----------



## BATMAN

Ban geya naya Pakistan:





__ https://www.facebook.com/





Sadiq Amin:





__ https://www.facebook.com/





chor chor PTI chor





Watch from 7:50

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

BATMAN said:


> Ban geya naya Pakistan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadiq Amin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chor chor PTI chor


you want in flick of second every problem of 70 year will be gone, it takes time to solve all these problems @BATMAN


----------



## BATMAN

seven0seven said:


> you want in flick of second every problem of 70 year will be gone, it takes time to solve all these problems @BATMAN



Do you want, with flick of second people stop talking about corruption?

Problems come and go with regime change, but it was never so bad.


----------



## Ultima Thule

BATMAN said:


> Do you want, with flick of second people stop talking about corruption?
> 
> Problems come and go with regime change, but it was never so bad.


And did NAWAZ/ZARDARI have better corruption rates better then IK govts, another pro NAWAZ/ZARDARI tatto is spotted, your beloved ZARDARI/NAWAZ are almost bankrupt Pakistan @BATMAN


----------



## VCheng

BATMAN said:


> Do you want, with flick of second people stop talking about corruption?
> 
> Problems come and go with regime change, but it was never so bad.



Funny how people who are urging patience for results now could not wait for the previous government to complete its full term in office.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

seven0seven said:


> And did NAWAZ/ZARDARI have better corruption rates better then IK govts, another pro NAWAZ/ZARDARI tatto is spotted, your beloved ZARDARI/NAWAZ are almost bankrupt Pakistan @BATMAN



So now you are speech less? 
BTW, you are wrong corruption far higher than Nawaz & Zardari.


----------



## Ultima Thule

BATMAN said:


> So now you are speech less?
> BTW, you are wrong corruption far higher than Nawaz & Zardari.


another patwari spotted, gives the hard facts/source, within 1 year IK govt cross all the barrier of corruption of NAWAZ/ZARDARI of 15 years, are you stupid or something @BATMAN


----------



## BATMAN

seven0seven said:


> another patwari spotted, gives the hard facts/source, within 1 year IK govt cross all the barrier of corruption of NAWAZ/ZARDARI of 15 years, are you stupid or something @BATMAN



Checkout post # 300

You repeatedly getting personal is clear evidence of biased moderation.


----------



## Ultima Thule

BATMAN said:


> Checkout post # 300
> 
> You repeatedly getting personal is clear evidence of biased moderation.


You have biased thinking not mine, and these channels are often paid by someone (political Parties) to criticize govt, how can it be possible IK govt passed all corruption barriers of 15 years with 1 year or so, use you brain, if you have @BATMAN


----------



## jupiter2007

seven0seven said:


> another patwari spotted, gives the hard facts/source, within 1 year IK govt cross all the barrier of corruption of NAWAZ/ZARDARI of 15 years, are you stupid or something @BATMAN



System is auto correcting itself and IA soon all the corrupt mafia will be gone....


----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Shar magar Imran kHan ko nahi ati.
Never seen a hypocrite like Imran Khan.
That's digital evidence for coming generations to see, only they will decide, who was on wrong side of history.


----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Shame Shame


----------



## BATMAN

Sharam magar tum ko nahi ati





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## BATMAN

Can some youthia give any justification on what's in this video below:




__ https://www.facebook.com/





Insaf is missing from Tehrik e Insaf:




__ https://www.facebook.com/





why protocol to Sunny Deol?:


----------



## BATMAN

Street opinion about PTI chor and inept govt.


----------



## BATMAN

More evidence of hypocrisy.




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/





I'm missing Tsunami.


----------



## BATMAN

Using religious card for dirty politics:




__ https://www.facebook.com/





Fake Riyasat Madina:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## python-000

i think this bloody winning its war...


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyx007

ٹواری ہوں جیالے ہوں یا ہوں لفافے رات کو عمران خان کی حکومت ختم کرکے سوتے ہیں۔ صبح حکومت پھر کھڑی ہوتی ہے۔ یہ ایسے ہی ناکام ہوتے رہیں گے انشاءاللہ کیونکہ انکی نیت میں کھوٹ ہے۔

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

New era 




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZ1

*Brilliant Recovery of PIA and Getting New Routes in Upcoming Days. *

*We were selling PIA in Nawaz era  Buy PIA and get Steel Mill for free.*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


>



Let's take our forgotten land back - Kashmir. #27th February.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

ہماراپتہ نہیں واپس آئیں نہ آئیں اب تم لوگوں نے ہی پٹواریوں کوبے وقوف بنانا ہے

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

ghazi52 said:


>



great. when should i expect your resignation?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd

BATMAN said:


> Let's take our forgotten land back - Kashmir. #27th February.



Inshallah Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

No surprise: 
https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/20...g-homosexuality-doing-the-rounds-in-pakistan/

 2


----------



## BATMAN

Be sharm charsi... tumahre bap ka mal he....??





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

its 6:15 am in Pakistan. 

Aaj konsa historic kaam karne wale hain aap? aaj aap peeli chezon se perhaiz karen


----------



## blueazure

BATMAN said:


> Be sharm charsi... tumahre bap ka mal he....??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/




bat bhai

ab ye kya hai


----------



## BATMAN

blueazure said:


> bat bhai
> ab ye kya hai



If it's not Open Corruption than it's animosity with residents of Lahore. 

PTI have stopped the bus service, which was transporting millions of lower middle class daily.


----------



## pkuser2k12

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234047949358936067



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234353309298851840

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## BATMAN

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

BATMAN said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


And you thinks with a blink of eye or with a fraction of a second all problems is going to solved


----------



## BATMAN

seven0seven said:


> And you thinks with a blink of eye or with a fraction of a second all problems is going to solved



No i don't think so.


----------



## Ultima Thule

BATMAN said:


> No i don't think so.


So why you always blame/criticize this govt brainlessly, this govt do not have some kind of magic wands or something that's they sweep across the govt and all problems are solved within 2-3 years


----------



## The Accountant

seven0seven said:


> So why you always blame/criticize this govt brainlessly, this govt do not have some kind of magic wands or something that's they sweep across the govt and all problems are solved within 2-3 years


Because patwari are clueless

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

seven0seven said:


> So why you always blame/criticize this govt brainlessly, this govt do not have some kind of magic wands or something that's they sweep across the govt and all problems are solved within 2-3 years




Govt. needed much more than criticism and it doesn't require much brain to figure out why.
I don't see any policy which i can read and agree upon, that this would lead to improvement in that particular segment.
PTI ministers and adviser proved to be the most idiotic people one can every find for the job. 
They think there job is objective less debates and speeches full of lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pkuser2k12

*Fake news on mask smuggling by Federal Health minister busted*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238451886631653376





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238786856520728577


----------



## Cash GK

pkuser2k12 said:


> *Fake news on mask smuggling by Federal Health minister busted*
> 
> Mr pm these people are shamless...they will go to any extend to harm you... may Allha protect you from hassads
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238451886631653376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238786856520728577


----------



## BATMAN

supposedly, another fake news against the corrupt and inept regime, who as well supported by the corrupt yet friendly opposition.
Thanks to media, for exposing the evil mafia.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## BATMAN

Is ki kami reh gai thi riyasat medina me?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

BATMAN said:


> Is ki kami reh gai thi riyasat medina me?


Shitman is at it. Iran and Imran Khan are his phobias.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yankee-stani

Indus Pakistan said:


> Shitman is at it. Iran and Imran Khan are his phobias.



Muh ebil poorsians,are ebil majoosi spreading Corona jee


----------



## El Sidd

BATMAN said:


> Is ki kami reh gai thi riyasat medina me?



No one stopped him?

Is assisted suicide legal in Pakistan?

Pharoah may have been told its a torch burning in his honor.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARMalik

Honestly, I had high hopes for IK. But I have been very disappointed with his performance and hypocrisy. I am listing a few things below but there are lots more that I am very unhappy about.

-He talks a LOT, he gives good speeches, but practically he does nothing, absolute F*ing nothing. He claims to act of citizen complaints via the portal but that is certainly not the case. It is nothing more than a feel good scam. 

-He talks a lot about providing health care to poor and he has issued so called *'health cards'*. However, these cards are *NOT active*. And the cards that are active have been provided to *RICH people*. I actually know some very rich people who have these cards. I have also personally spoken to people in Pakistan who have been very angry about the situation. Very poor families have been turned back since the card does not work.

-This Corona income for poor is again a SCAM. It is a mess created by his incompetent people. They have made it extremely hard for a truly deserving person to get registered and get some help. It is a debacle. Again, I have spoken to people living in Pakistan whose very poor relatives have been turned back. There are young, unmarried girls in Pakistan who have abusive parents or relatives. These girls have been rejected for income support because they DO NOT QUALIFY. 

All in all, I have a message for IK - You really need to stop your lectures and speeches on Islam because *YOU HAVE NOT DONE ANYTHING FOR THE POOR OR THE TRULY DESERVING AND SUFFERING PEOPLE*. You have made matters worse for poor through inflation and taxes. Your own mates, sitting with you have made millions through food shortages and other scams. What a Hypocrite, just like Zardari, Nawaz and other a-holes before you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## El Sidd



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

El Sidd said:


> No one stopped him?
> 
> Is assisted suicide legal in Pakistan?
> 
> Pharoah may have been told its a torch burning in his honor.



It's no more Pakistan... it's fake riyasat medina ruled by donkey king, paid by patwaris.



ARMalik said:


> Honestly, I had high hopes for IK. But I have been very disappointed with his performance and hypocrisy. I am listing a few things below but there are lots more that I am very unhappy about.
> 
> -He talks a LOT, he gives good speeches, but practically he does nothing, absolute F*ing nothing. He claims to act of citizen complaints via the portal but that is certainly not the case. It is nothing more than a feel good scam.
> 
> -He talks a lot about providing health care to poor and he has issued so called *'health cards'*. However, these cards are *NOT active*. And the cards that are active have been provided to *RICH people*. I actually know some very rich people who have these cards. I have also personally spoken to people in Pakistan who have been very angry about the situation. Very poor families have been turned back since the card does not work.
> 
> -This Corona income for poor is again a SCAM. It is a mess created by his incompetent people. They have made it extremely hard for a truly deserving person to get registered and get some help. It is a debacle. Again, I have spoken to people living in Pakistan whose very poor relatives have been turned back. There are young, unmarried girls in Pakistan who have abusive parents or relatives. These girls have been rejected for income support because they DO NOT QUALIFY.
> 
> All in all, I have a message for IK - You really need to stop your lectures and speeches on Islam because *YOU HAVE NOT DONE ANYTHING FOR THE POOR OR THE TRULY DESERVING AND SUFFERING PEOPLE*. You have made matters worse for poor through inflation and taxes. Your own mates, sitting with you have made millions through food shortages and other scams. What a Hypocrite, just like Zardari, Nawaz and other a-holes before you.



God bless you... to help poor is no big deal.
This country is better off without Imran Khan's waste and mismanagement, which is costing compounded $billions to this nation.
I know private charities, funded by overseas Pakistanis from GCC, helping thousands of orphan girls, helping widows, giving interest free loans, funding school education and famine ridden hindus in thar and beyond.... etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## koolio

BATMAN said:


> It's no more Pakistan... it's fake riyasat medina ruled by donkey king, paid by patwaris.
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you... to help poor is no big deal.
> This country is better off without Imran Khan's waste and mismanagement, which is costing compounded $billions to this nation.
> I know private charities, funded by overseas Pakistanis from GCC, helping thousands of orphan girls, helping widows, giving interest free loans, funding school education and famine ridden hindus in thar and beyond.... etc.



So please enlighten what is the solution to Pakistan's problems, you have seen tried and tested status quo parties for 30 plus years which has been an utter disaster, PTI has been in power for just over 2 and half years, but you don't seem to be happy with him given the precarious circumstances and meagre resources Pakistan has.


----------



## BATMAN

koolio said:


> So please enlighten what is the solution to Pakistan's problems, you have seen tried and tested status quo parties for 30 plus years which has been an utter disaster, PTI has been in power for just over 2 and half years, but you don't seem to be happy with him given the precarious circumstances and meagre resources Pakistan has.



PTI may be 2 years in power or it can remain there for 100 years and do all the stealing and plundering.
What we are interested in is if Imran Khan is able to match Pervez Musharaf's performance?
Pervez Musharraf also took over a bankrupt Pakistan and transformed it in 2-3 years.
Pervez Musharraf brought financial expert Shaukat Aziz to help Pakistan, Imran Khan brought a sectarian and human smuggler Zulfi Bukhari to further Indian cold start doctrine.
Imran Khan's direction is very clear... he took two years to reverse everything previous govt. invested. He need couple of more years to turn Pakistan in to a shit hole. Just wait.. 2 more years.
He is azab e illahi on Pakistan.


----------



## ARMalik

The distribution of money is in disarray. One woman is dead due to this. What IK says and what he does are two different things. The so called distribution of food items to poors is a scam. Just one small bag with three or four one kilo essentials is a F* joke. He is starving people to death on the behest of Zionist overlords. Let's be very clear- Pakistan should not have been in a Lock down. This country has some extremely poor people who need to work every day.

If this Clown does not remove this *lock down, people will revolt and bring him down*. And I say about freaking time. For the next few years, there needs to be a *'National Emergency' *government formed with NONE of these jerk politicians in it. Only Expert Civilians and Military personnel need to be included. This is the solution for the next 10 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Construction industry back in operation:







ARMalik said:


> The distribution of money is in disarray. One woman is dead due to this. What IK says and what he does are two different things. The so called distribution of food items to poors is a scam. Just one small bag with three or four one kilo essentials is a F* joke. He is starving people to death on the behest of Zionist overlords. Let's be very clear- Pakistan should not have been in a Lock down. This country has some extremely poor people who need to work every day.
> 
> If this Clown does not remove this *lock down, people will revolt and bring him down*. And I say about freaking time. For the next few years, there needs to be a *'National Emergency' *government formed with NONE of these jerk politicians in it. Only Expert Civilians and Military personnel need to be included. This is the solution for the next 10 years



The money being distributed due to negligence of bloody Imran Khan and ministers, must be paid by Imran Khan with compensation.
Lockdown is a big farce, there has been large crowds roaming in Karachi.
Zairin are in streets, damaging property of old Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

koolio said:


> So please enlighten what is the solution to Pakistan's problems, you have seen tried and tested status quo parties for 30 plus years which has been an utter disaster, PTI has been in power for just over 2 and half years, but you don't seem to be happy with him given the precarious circumstances and meagre resources Pakistan has.


All white collot dacoits standing in a row and a gun on their head,they give money they walk into prision for life,they don't press trigger and confiscate everything they have in favour of state.


----------



## maverick1977

ARMalik said:


> The distribution of money is in disarray. One woman is dead due to this. What IK says and what he does are two different things. The so called distribution of food items to poors is a scam. Just one small bag with three or four one kilo essentials is a F* joke. He is starving people to death on the behest of Zionist overlords. Let's be very clear- Pakistan should not have been in a Lock down. This country has some extremely poor people who need to work every day.
> 
> If this Clown does not remove this *lock down, people will revolt and bring him down*. And I say about freaking time. For the next few years, there needs to be a *'National Emergency' *government formed with NONE of these jerk politicians in it. Only Expert Civilians and Military personnel need to be included. This is the solution for the next 10 years




Pakistan need a bloody revolution, everyone is corrupt, or the country need to go to war to conform their lives


----------



## koolio

BATMAN said:


> Construction industry back in operation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The money being distributed due to negligence of bloody Imran Khan and ministers, must be paid by Imran Khan with compensation.
> Lockdown is a big farce, there has been large crowds roaming in Karachi.
> Zairin are in streets, damaging property of old Pakistan.



Mate I can understand your bitter hate for PTI, again curse Pee Pee Pee for the Karachi lock down, Sindh falls under its domain, you can't change the public's mentality in a few days, the fault line lies in the education system and corrupt society and a lack of enforcing laws. yes Musharraf was good, the only fatal flaw he did was to give NRO which brought back status quo which has unfortunately led to this situation where Pakistan is? IK may be far from perfect, even I don't agree with some of his policies, but at this moment in time IK is the best man to lead the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

koolio said:


> Mate I can understand your bitter hate for PTI, again curse Pee Pee Pee for the Karachi lock down, Sindh falls under its domain, you can't change the public's mentality in a few days, the fault line lies in the education system and corrupt society and a lack of enforcing laws. yes Musharraf was good, the only fatal flaw he did was to give NRO which brought back status quo which has unfortunately led to this situation where Pakistan is? IK may be far from perfect, even I don't agree with some of his policies, but at this moment in time IK is the best man to lead the country.



Musharraf didn't gave NRO out of his own wish, environment was created by the politicians and local /foreign media and religious sector. In any case some one should explain, why that NRO upheld until today?
Worst than NRO is the performance of Imran Khan, which reflects that even Zardari and Gillani had performed better.
Let's keep this thread listing the performance of pagan Imran Khan, and prove that how he deserve to be god of Pakistan.
If you want that Imran Khan's good performance may not be discussed, than ask moderators to add it in the rules regulations.


----------



## koolio

BATMAN said:


> Musharraf didn't gave NRO out of his own wish, environment was created by the politicians and local /foreign media and religious sector. In any case some one should explain, why that NRO upheld until today?
> Worst than NRO is the performance of Imran Khan, which reflects that even Zardari and Gillani had performed better.
> Let's keep this thread listing the performance of pagan Imran Khan, and prove that how he deserve to be god of Pakistan.
> If you want that Imran Khan's good performance may not be discussed, than ask moderators to add it in the rules regulations.



But you were saying before its all IK fault whatever is happening in Karachi, IK maybe the prime minister but due to the *18th amendment* PPP rules Sindh which includes Karachi and enjoy most of the powers, end of the day it was Musharraf who signed the NRO agreement as he was the most powerful person at the time, Pakistan has already been raped by the status quo parties, as a lot of damage has been done due to taking excessive loans to repay external debts and rampant corruption, just to add IK doesn't enjoy 2/3rd majority to bring in laws that can be passed in parliament, at the moment he has a slim majority with coalition parties.


----------



## BATMAN

koolio said:


> But you were saying before its all IK fault whatever is happening in Karachi, IK maybe the prime minister but due to the *18th amendment* PPP rules Sindh which includes Karachi and enjoy most of the powers, end of the day it was Musharraf who signed the NRO agreement as he was the most powerful person at the time, Pakistan has already been raped by the status quo parties, as a lot of damage has been done due to taking excessive loans to repay external debts and rampant corruption, just to add IK doesn't enjoy 2/3rd majority to bring in laws that can be passed in parliament, at the moment he has a slim majority with coalition parties.


Ok i conced you win, it's all Musharraf's fault that he made an unbreakable NRO and Imran Khan should not be held responsible for what's happening in Pakistan.


----------



## El Sidd

It is not 2007 anymore.

The enlightened moderation crap as sanctioned by friends and family will not work in 2020. 

I wonder if PM is on drugs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN




----------



## AZ1

Musharraf biggest mistake was and is NRO and what he has done will never be reversible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## El Sidd




----------



## Fawadqasim1

AZ1 said:


> Musharraf biggest mistake was and is NRO and what he has done will never be reversible.


And what do you think is happening today
Why is mian sahaib in London.


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289265449696464896


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293404222386569217


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294284613892931584


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295289798656167936


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

MASHALLAH MASHALLAH another great achievement 

Not 30 to 40 % increase in medicine price directly 262 % increased in prices ..!


----------



## maithil




----------



## The Accountant

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> MASHALLAH MASHALLAH another great achievement
> 
> Not 30 to 40 % increase in medicine price directly 262 % increased in prices ..!
> View attachment 672785



Brother you should read the articles.









Govt allows increase in medicine prices | The Express Tribune


Says hike necessary to end shortage of 94 life-saving drugs




tribune.com.pk





The drugs prices were set at unrealistically and as a result no one was manufacturing them. These are life saving drugs if we dont increase the price and give reasonable profit to manufactureer they will stop manufacturing and as a result people will start dyeing or we have to import them.

A simple example is anti-rabi medicine. No one in Pakistan is manufacturing them and we have to import them from UK at much higher prices and as a result they are short as well as causing us foreign exchange reserves.


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

The Accountant said:


> Brother you should read the articles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Govt allows increase in medicine prices | The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> Says hike necessary to end shortage of 94 life-saving drugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribune.com.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The drugs prices were set at unrealistically and as a result no one was manufacturing them. These are life saving drugs if we dont increase the price and give reasonable profit to manufactureer they will stop manufacturing and as a result people will start dyeing or we have to import them.
> 
> A simple example is anti-rabi medicine. No one in Pakistan is manufacturing them and we have to import them from UK at much higher prices and as a result they are short as well as causing us foreign exchange reserves.



On medicine govt should give relief as they give relief to sugar wheat mafia in the name of subsidy. MASHALLAH number of taxes every month printed on electricity bill then FBR taxes and so on...!! still all basic items are expensive.


----------



## The Accountant

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> On medicine govt should give relief as they give relief to sugar wheat mafia in the name of subsidy. MASHALLAH number of taxes every month printed on electricity bill then FBR taxes and so on...!! still all basic items are expensive.


Government provide relief most of these medicines are free in government hospitals. However, why to put subsidy to millionaires and billionaires. THis is stupid. Policy of wheat and sugar is wrong.

Furthermore, you need to understand government is setting up the maximum prices of these drugs which no one was able to produce at the previous prices due to losses.

Now if anyone can prepare them cheap they can sell them at lower prices to get market share which is the correct market practice.

For very people, the same life saving drugs government purchase through government hospital and use for patients.


----------



## fisher1

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> On medicine govt should give relief as they give relief to sugar wheat mafia in the name of subsidy. MASHALLAH number of taxes every month printed on electricity bill then FBR taxes and so on...!! still all basic items are expensive.



The haram belly of Imran Khan is hungry. How do you think his haram belly will be fed if he gives relief to the poor?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd

fisher1 said:


> The haram belly of Imran Khan is hungry. How do you think his haram belly will be fed if he gives relief to the poor?


He says betting is a fine way of earning money if you have the 'expertise'.

The George Soros puppet also allowed dual nationals to run for the office as he aims to consolidate his empire while awaiting his sons to be prepared for politics in UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed1.

fisher1 said:


> The haram belly of Imran Khan is hungry. How do you think his haram belly will be fed if he gives relief to the poor?


He has done more for the poor than any politician in history. 



What kind of Islam are you practicing where you declare someone earning a halal living as Haram?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

The Accountant said:


> Government provide relief most of these medicines are free in government hospitals. However, why to put subsidy to millionaires and billionaires. THis is stupid. Policy of wheat and sugar is wrong.



Medicines Free in govt hospitals ??  
bro come out from relaxing room and have a visit to gvt hospital except shokat khanam.

Stop thinking about poor while meddle class people standard of living is going down, soon they will also become poor.

ON MEDICINE PRODUCT GOVT SHOULD GIVE RELIEF AT ANY COST..!
41% population have diabetes and blood pressure illness, after this dia-reha illness bcz of consuming organic food then Dengi illness then pollution in air makes lungs healthy as well.

Some senators have cigrate manufacture company even they have tax free policy and other brands have to pay tax. why this double standard ? oh bcz of bhikari n choor in cabinet 

Govt always give to relief these poor senators, MNA and many more choor.


----------



## The Accountant

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> Medicines Free in govt hospitals ??
> bro come out from relaxing room and have a visit to gvt hospital except shokat khanam.
> 
> Stop thinking about poor while meddle class people standard of living is going down, soon they will also become poor.
> 
> ON MEDICINE PRODUCT GOVT SHOULD GIVE RELIEF AT ANY COST..!
> 41% population have diabetes and blood pressure illness, after this dia-reha illness bcz of consuming organic food then Dengi illness then pollution in air makes lungs healthy as well.
> 
> Some senators have cigrate manufacture company even they have tax free policy and other brands have to pay tax. why this double standard ? oh bcz of bhikari n choor in cabinet
> 
> Govt always give to relief these poor senators, MNA and many more choor.
> View attachment 673206
> 
> View attachment 673207


Rabbies medicine are free in government hospitals. Life saving drugs specially used for operations are free atleast they r supplied free. Theft by staff is another issue.

U should read my post once again before commenting. I already that subsidy on sugar and wheat is a stupid policy as they end subsidizing everyone including billionaire. Similarly subsifizing medicines means giving money to billionaire medicine manufacturer and then its users both poor and rich.

The right way of giving subsidy is targeted subsidy like given during corona

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

The Accountant said:


> Rabbies medicine are free in government hospitals. Life saving drugs specially used for operations are free atleast they r supplied free. Theft by staff is another issue.



Then who we blame that staff holding government job and earning money by selling those medicine that should be given free to patient. Government know very well what there staff is doing - no action has been taken even doctors also involved in this gutter game. 




> The right way of giving subsidy is targeted subsidy like given during corona



*yeah great subsidy got by corona patient *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Death Adder

I just hope people who voted for IK and those who selected him will suffer the most due to hike in prices of wheat, sugar, electricity, gas and now medicines.


----------



## fisher1

Syed1. said:


> He has done more for the poor than any politician in history.
> 
> 
> What kind of Islam are you practicing where you declare someone earning a halal living as Haram?



If these foreign asset and lota ministers and cheeni chor JKT are poor then yes he has done more for poor than any politician in history. 

The Islam in which a bedouin can ask the leader of Riasat e Medina in strong words about his clothes and it doesn't become a threat to national security or the bedouin called a traitor or blame put against the past 70 years of rulers or stay order taken rather it is answered by the leader himself. 

When will IK answer his co founder of PTI allegations against his corruption and taking money from Israel, India and the highest bidder in foreign funding for nefarious agendas? When will IK answer his ex-wife allegations about his corruption and rampant sexual adventures with males and females? When will IK answer the BRT corruption allegations and stop hiding behind stay orders? 

Unless these are all okay in Islam according to you?


----------



## The Accountant

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> Then who we blame that staff holding government job and earning money by selling those medicine that should be given free to patient. Government know very well what there staff is doing - no action has been taken even doctors also involved in this gutter game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yeah great subsidy got by corona patient *
> 
> View attachment 673302


Arent they part of our society ? Dont we know the person involved in all these theft ? Arent we the same person who voted for NS and Zardari despite knowing all their robbery ? We brought them to power. We didnt give enough seats to IK that he can make laws stronher. If u want to blame someone then first blame yourself and the society...


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

The Accountant said:


> Arent they part of our society ? Dont we know the person involved in all these theft ? Arent we the same person who voted for NS and Zardari despite knowing all their robbery ? We brought them to power. We didnt give enough seats to IK that he can make laws stronher. If u want to blame someone then first blame yourself and the society...



NO I never blame my self because I never vote PML N n PPP. Nawaz shareef is establishment paidawar and bhutto was as well then who should be shame u know what I mean. People of karachi give their decision to PTI 18 MNA and 28 Province Assembly was elected from karachi and hydrabad.

What we got at the end.
Only speeches are excellent but actions and implementation zero.







Multi talented, skill full person having PHD degree from reputable institution is handling Punjab ..!!
Matric passed is CM punjab and biggest choor is CM sindh (18 amendment ok fk sindh) ..!!!
Grt bhai Grt. atleast have courage to say what is *wrong is wrong* and *right is right*... I saw on news there is alot of garbage on lahore street making lahore like Karachi...





*Great Achievement by PTI*

1) Hawai baz minister said 210 pilots licenses are fake GOT BAN ON ALL PIA FIGHT around the world . (MASHLLAH)
2) Sugar and wheat prices (MASHALLAH)
3) Medicine Prices (MASHALLAH)
4) Grade B police officer become CCPO lahore (MASHALLAH)
5) Electricity Prices (SUBHANALLAH) 
6) Peshawar metro bus servies (Grt bhai Grt) Cost become 1 billion USD and services is stopped
7) Tiger force 
8) 50 million homes 
9) US DOLLAR 
10) Karachi Package 
11) Taxes on car 
and many more 
*CONCLUSION *


----------



## The Accountant

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> NO I never blame my self because I never vote PML N n PPP. Nawaz shareef is establishment paidawar and bhutto was as well then who should be shame u know what I mean. People of karachi give their decision to PTI 18 MNA and 28 Province Assembly was elected from karachi and hydrabad.
> 
> What we got at the end.
> Only speeches are excellent but actions and implementation zero.
> 
> View attachment 673583
> 
> 
> 
> Multi talented, skill full person having PHD degree from reputable institution is handling Punjab ..!!
> Matric passed is CM punjab and biggest choor is CM sindh (18 amendment ok fk sindh) ..!!!
> Grt bhai Grt. atleast have courage to say what is *wrong is wrong* and *right is right*... I saw on news there is alot of garbage on lahore street making lahore like Karachi...
> View attachment 673585
> 
> 
> *Great Achievement by PTI*
> 
> 1) Hawai baz minister said 210 pilots licenses are fake GOT BAN ON ALL PIA FIGHT around the world . (MASHLLAH)
> 2) Sugar and wheat prices (MASHALLAH)
> 3) Medicine Prices (MASHALLAH)
> 4) Grade B police officer become CCPO lahore (MASHALLAH)
> 5) Electricity Prices (SUBHANALLAH)
> 6) Peshawar metro bus servies (Grt bhai Grt) Cost become 1 billion USD and services is stopped
> 7) Tiger force
> 8) 50 million homes
> 9) US DOLLAR
> 10) Karachi Package
> 11) Taxes on car
> and many more
> *CONCLUSION *
> 
> View attachment 673590



Then who did vote for them from 1971 to ppp and from 1983 to pmln ? U want to put garbage of 5 decades on a man came 2 years back. Show some maturity.

U r worried about 210 pilot licenses but what about life of hundreds of people out of their incompetency? What about the aircraft destroyed by them ? We purchased 7 atr aircraft in 2006 MA all of them are grounded or destroyed due to accident. So u want to blame the person who identify the real issue of losses of pia and want to make ammendments for good ?

Sugar and wheat crisis is the result of mafia trying to blackmail government. First time big names like JT are being inquired directly. Policies are being made. Thief robbing us from 5 decades will let go things so easily ? Will they have allies everywhere even in judiciary fia nab?

Medicine prices ... Really? Did u even read which medicines were allowed to increase prices. The medicines which everyone refused to manufacture do non profitable operations. Only a stupid can ask a businessman to sell a thing he manufacture in 10 rupees at 5 rupees. As a result no one is manufacture and we would have no option but to import them at higher prices. Had these price increase allowed on time we would have been manufacturing anti rabbies medicine and could have saved precious life. Atleast be honest to yourself.

Ccpo lahore ... Really? Go and listen shabbar zaidi latest interview at saama. The rotten system produced incometent and corrupt officer in last 5 decades and if someone try to bring people like asad umar and shabbar zaidi the system donot allow them to work ... U need time and numbers in assembly to change laws and create a new system of bureaucracy.

Electrocity prices again. Who installed expensive imported fuel plants and not dams ? Who was giving exorbiant subsidies which brought us near bankruptcy ? Again manuamfacturing electricity at 25 and selling at 20 was making pakistan bankrupt only. Mistakes of past. U can ask this with any energy expert. IK initiated three mega dams projects however it will take atleast 7 years time to take effect.

Dollar again u need to understand the mechanisim. The massive CAD of 20 billion brought us on verge of bankruptcy. NS tried his best to destroy Pakistani economy. Ask any expert and he will agree that devaluation had to be done. Only difference is the value. However the results are out and our CAD is now expected to be positive for the quarter first time in 70 years. Effects of this will be felt in few months.

Rest are targets that belongs to performance evaluation and should be reviewed after 5 years. Except for BRT which was a failure. However look at the corona handling. pakistan did best in the world.

Critisize where it is needed appreciate where they r wrong but analyze objectively and realistically not emotionally otherwise mafia working to defeat an honest and hardworking man will win. He is fighting for us. If u cant see this then i feel sorry for u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

The Accountant said:


> Then who did vote for them from 1971 to ppp and from 1983 to pmln ? U want to put garbage of 5 decades on a man came 2 years back. Show some maturity.



Lol that time national security was sleeping or blind when they looting Pakistan ? may be some were getting their margin as well.



> U r worried about 210 pilot licenses but what about life of hundreds of people out of their incompetency? What about the aircraft destroyed by them ? We purchased 7 atr aircraft in 2006 MA all of them are grounded or destroyed due to accident. So u want to blame the person who identify the real issue of losses of pia and want to make ammendments for good ?



AS IMRANKHAN SAID it could be handle carefully by internally no need to come on media and start criticizing - try to take credit or become famous in result Whole PIA is banned around the world.

عمران خان نے وزیر ہوا بازی کو اس معاملے کو غلط انداز میں پیش کرنے کا ذمہ دار ٹھہرانے کے سوال پر جواب دیتے ہوئے کہا تھا کہ ’انھوں نے تفصیلی رپورٹ دی جو سات، آٹھ مہینے میں تیار ہوئی۔ جو رپورٹ سامنے آئی وہ بڑی خوفناک تھی۔ یہ میں اپنی حکومت کی کمزوری مانتا ہوں کہ اس کو ایسے بھی پیش کر سکتے تھے کہ اتنا برا ردِ عمل نہ آتا۔‘
اس صورتحال کے بعد سے اب تک پاکستان سول ایوی ایشن نے خاموشی سے تقریباً 100 سے زیادہ پائلٹس کے لائسنسوں کو کلیئر کر دیا ہے جنھیں ابتدا میں مشکوک قرار دیا گیا تھا۔









پاکستانی پائلٹس ’غلط معلومات‘ کی فراہمی کے باعث ’مشتبہ اور جعلی‘ قرار دیے گئے؟ - BBC News اردو


وفاقی حکومت اور وزارتِ ہوا بازی کی جانب سے پاکستان میں ’جعلی اور مشتبہ لائسنس کے حامل پائلٹس‘ کے معاملے پر چوتھا مؤقف سامنے آیا ہے جس میں یہ دعویٰ کیا گیا ہے کہ ایئر لائنز نے اپنے پائلٹس کے حوالے سے پاکستان سول ایوی ایشن اتھارٹی کو 'غلط تفصیلات' فراہم کیں جن کی بنیاد پر متعدد پائلٹس کو غلطی سے...




www.bbc.com





  HAWAI BAZZ MINISTER swag is changed now report suggest 100 licenses are not fake out of 200+ licenses.







> Sugar and wheat crisis is the result of mafia trying to blackmail government. First time big names like JT are being inquired directly. Policies are being made. Thief robbing us from 5 decades will let go things so easily ? Will they have allies everywhere even in judiciary fia nab?



Aaaww youthi bhai its not strange that inquiry start when jhangeer tareen landed at london and having peaceful life after making billions. 








> Medicine prices ... Really? Did u even read which medicines were allowed to increase prices. The medicines which everyone refused to manufacture do non profitable operations. Only a stupid can ask a businessman to sell a thing he manufacture in 10 rupees at 5 rupees. As a result no one is manufacture and we would have no option but to import them at higher prices. Had these price increase allowed on time we would have been manufacturing anti rabbies medicine and could have saved precious life. Atleast be honest to yourself.



I m honest myself that why I said that Government could give relief by giving subsidy to medicine company for controlling price of medicine. But gvt give relief to behkari n choor MNAs, MPAs, senators and minister who those have sugars and wheat mills in the name of subsidy.



> Ccpo lahore ... Really? Go and listen shabbar zaidi latest interview at saama. The rotten system produced incometent and corrupt officer in last 5 decades and if someone try to bring people like asad umar and shabbar zaidi the system donot allow them to work ... U need time and numbers in assembly to change laws and create a new system of bureaucracy.



*Grade B officer remain Grade B some report come out media about his attitude...*









> Electrocity prices again. Who installed expensive imported fuel plants and not dams ? Who was giving exorbiant subsidies which brought us near bankruptcy ? Again manuamfacturing electricity at 25 and selling at 20 was making pakistan bankrupt only. Mistakes of past. U can ask this with any energy expert. IK initiated three mega dams projects however it will take atleast 7 years time to take effect.



Crude oil is trading in 40.93 USD per barrel and many taxes impose on electric city bills because of IMF policy.
Dams takes time to construct and produce green energy with low cost generation but question remain constant that Nation security council was sleeping at that time? where Pakistan was heading to ? Ok its happened now Pakistan bring back on right track but how will Pakistan payback those projects are financed by govt of China or its gesture from china or its a gift from china ? u should also think about this effect as well.



> Dollar again u need to understand the mechanisim. The massive CAD of 20 billion brought us on verge of bankruptcy. NS tried his best to destroy Pakistani economy. Ask any expert and he will agree that devaluation had to be done. Only difference is the value. However the results are out and our CAD is now expected to be positive for the quarter first time in 70 years. Effects of this will be felt in few months.



Then let NS die in Pakistani jail when he made to much mash up - oh then ministry of health aunty come in action about NS health - giving report on blood cell its going to be down - now its up blah blah blah....!
Now living life very peacefully in london



> Rest are targets that belongs to performance evaluation and should be reviewed after 5 years. Except for BRT which was a failure. However look at the corona handling. pakistan did best in the world.



cost become 1 billion USD.. any national department ask for audit about this project ? or all is angle who handling this project ?
People of Pakistan did best in the world for fighting Covid-19 *not gvt of Pakistan.*
Only KSA did best in the world as Govt handling covid issue.

36% of the workforce of Karachi, the country’s largest city and commercial capital, *have already developed immunity against the Covid-19*

Reference








Slim chance of second Covid-19 wave in Pakistan: Study | The Express Tribune


Finding from nation’s leading blood diseases institute




tribune.com.pk








> Critisize where it is needed appreciate where they r wrong but analyze objectively and realistically not emotionally otherwise mafia working to defeat an honest and hardworking man will win. He is fighting for us. If u cant see this then i feel sorry for u



My analysis is IK whole team is blunder and useless except 2 or 3 minister and 2 or 3 cabinet member. IK is honest man but he should be honest by itself.. why is he supporting all jokers in his team, just throw it from the team try to get best from the public who has the skills and talent to run appropriate department. He can do this until establishment hand on him and establishment is also worry about Pakistan system and take care's of the ministry.
Last Solution will be IMPOSE MARTIAL LAW - HANG ALL POLITICIAN specially MILLS OWNERS and all chors.


----------



## The Accountant

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> Lol that time national security was sleeping or blind when they looting Pakistan ? may be some were getting their margin as well.
> 
> 
> 
> AS IMRANKHAN SAID it could be handle carefully by internally no need to come on media and start criticizing - try to take credit or become famous in result Whole PIA is banned around the world.
> 
> عمران خان نے وزیر ہوا بازی کو اس معاملے کو غلط انداز میں پیش کرنے کا ذمہ دار ٹھہرانے کے سوال پر جواب دیتے ہوئے کہا تھا کہ ’انھوں نے تفصیلی رپورٹ دی جو سات، آٹھ مہینے میں تیار ہوئی۔ جو رپورٹ سامنے آئی وہ بڑی خوفناک تھی۔ یہ میں اپنی حکومت کی کمزوری مانتا ہوں کہ اس کو ایسے بھی پیش کر سکتے تھے کہ اتنا برا ردِ عمل نہ آتا۔‘
> اس صورتحال کے بعد سے اب تک پاکستان سول ایوی ایشن نے خاموشی سے تقریباً 100 سے زیادہ پائلٹس کے لائسنسوں کو کلیئر کر دیا ہے جنھیں ابتدا میں مشکوک قرار دیا گیا تھا۔
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> پاکستانی پائلٹس ’غلط معلومات‘ کی فراہمی کے باعث ’مشتبہ اور جعلی‘ قرار دیے گئے؟ - BBC News اردو
> 
> 
> وفاقی حکومت اور وزارتِ ہوا بازی کی جانب سے پاکستان میں ’جعلی اور مشتبہ لائسنس کے حامل پائلٹس‘ کے معاملے پر چوتھا مؤقف سامنے آیا ہے جس میں یہ دعویٰ کیا گیا ہے کہ ایئر لائنز نے اپنے پائلٹس کے حوالے سے پاکستان سول ایوی ایشن اتھارٹی کو 'غلط تفصیلات' فراہم کیں جن کی بنیاد پر متعدد پائلٹس کو غلطی سے...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAWAI BAZZ MINISTER swag is changed now report suggest 100 licenses are not fake out of 200+ licenses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaww youthi bhai its not strange that inquiry start when jhangeer tareen landed at london and having peaceful life after making billions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m honest myself that why I said that Government could give relief by giving subsidy to medicine company for controlling price of medicine. But gvt give relief to behkari n choor MNAs, MPAs, senators and minister who those have sugars and wheat mills in the name of subsidy.
> 
> 
> 
> *Grade B officer remain Grade B some report come out media about his attitude...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crude oil is trading in 40.93 USD per barrel and many taxes impose on electric city bills because of IMF policy.
> Dams takes time to construct and produce green energy with low cost generation but question remain constant that Nation security council was sleeping at that time? where Pakistan was heading to ? Ok its happened now Pakistan bring back on right track but how will Pakistan payback those projects are financed by govt of China or its gesture from china or its a gift from china ? u should also think about this effect as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Then let NS die in Pakistani jail when he made to much mash up - oh then ministry of health aunty come in action about NS health - giving report on blood cell its going to be down - now its up blah blah blah....!
> Now living life very peacefully in london
> 
> 
> 
> cost become 1 billion USD.. any national department ask for audit about this project ? or all is angle who handling this project ?
> People of Pakistan did best in the world for fighting Covid-19 *not gvt of Pakistan.*
> Only KSA did best in the world as Govt handling covid issue.
> 
> 36% of the workforce of Karachi, the country’s largest city and commercial capital, *have already developed immunity against the Covid-19*
> 
> Reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slim chance of second Covid-19 wave in Pakistan: Study | The Express Tribune
> 
> 
> Finding from nation’s leading blood diseases institute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tribune.com.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My analysis is IK whole team is blunder and useless except 2 or 3 minister and 2 or 3 cabinet member. IK is honest man but he should be honest by itself.. why is he supporting all jokers in his team, just throw it from the team try to get best from the public who has the skills and talent to run appropriate department. He can do this until establishment hand on him and establishment is also worry about Pakistan system and take care's of the ministry.
> Last Solution will be IMPOSE MARTIAL LAW - HANG ALL POLITICIAN specially MILLS OWNERS and all chors.


Marshal law. Is thia your answer. Brother i think u r not aware of actual history of Pakistan. You should read facts rather than tv channels as most of them are paid to spread propaganda.

Regarding not supporting non.perforimng ministers ? When did i say we should support whole PTI or everything they do ? Read my posts again.

Regard8ng marshal law unshould first research on below first.

Who brought NS ? Who created bhutto? Who is responsible for debackle of east Pakistan? Who pardon all the thief through NRO ? Who bring the kilashankof culture in Pakistan? Who created Mqm ? Who used ethinicity to get votes from punjab to favor NS?

The truth is far from your belief.

Regarding medicine subsidy. This is the most stupid way of giving subsidy and u r contradicting your own statement. On one hand u r saying subsidy should be given on medicine and on the other hand u r critisizing jahangir tareen for sugar subsidy. Do u think pharma companies belongs to poor ? Why the hell i should give subsidy on a product to be bought by poor and billionaire both ? Why not to give subsidy directly to poor ? The real thing to do is to improve the system of government hospitals rather than subsidiz8ng everyone using that medicine. And suppose if such a product is being manufacture by pharma of some PTI guy then people like u will start screaming.

So first makeup your mind. If subsidy on medicine is correct then jahangir tareen is innocent period.

U want my tax money to give cheap medicines to some billionaire. This is out of logic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

The Accountant said:


> Marshal law. Is thia your answer. Brother i think u r not aware of actual history of Pakistan. You should read facts rather than tv channels as most of them are paid to spread propaganda.



Bro all video which I mention are not paid for spread propaganda, those vides on reality base - other videos can be..





> Regard8ng marshal law unshould first research on below first.
> Who brought NS ? Who created bhutto? Who is responsible for debackle of east Pakistan? Who pardon all the thief through NRO ? Who bring the kilashankof culture in Pakistan? Who created Mqm ? Who used ethinicity to get votes from punjab to favor NS?
> 
> The truth is far from your belief.



Every one knows the truth, if you start telling truth you become banned at this forum and declare ghaddar, so having PAPA jhon's pizza today.




> Regarding medicine subsidy. This is the most stupid way of giving subsidy and u r contradicting your own statement. On one hand u r saying subsidy should be given on medicine and on the other hand u r critisizing jahangir tareen for sugar subsidy.



Pharma companies don't send medicine to afghanistan on paper and make it temporay vansih from market to make profit as Sugar mafia did it and today sugar price is 91.52 Rupees per kg after subsidies.



> On one hand u r saying subsidy should be given on medicine and on the other hand u r critisizing jahangir tareen for sugar subsidy. Do u think pharma companies belongs to poor ? Why the hell i should give subsidy on a product to be bought by poor and billionaire both ?



meddle class people can afford this medicine which become 510 RS. at least we can hope to multinational pharma they would sale debate's, diarrhea, blood pressure medicine in cheap rates and would not be vanished from the market.









> Why not to give subsidy directly to poor ? The real thing to do is to improve the system of government hospitals rather than subsidiz8ng everyone using that medicine.



yeah PTI improved so many system like Civil Aviation, Price controlling, punjab police all system looks collapse bcz of numbers jokers in cabinet. 



> And suppose if such a product is being manufacture by pharma of some PTI guy then people like u will start screaming.



I m not screaming I m showing mirror and regarding making medicine is beyond to politician, they are not talented to produce medicine by them self. They can produce agriculture product because they have million acre of Land - land reform died at 1948 



> So first makeup your mind. If subsidy on medicine is correct then jahangir tareen is innocent period.
> U want my tax money to give cheap medicines to some billionaire. This is out of logic.



And agriculture mafia are not billionaire ? 😂

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The Accountant

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> Bro all video which I mention are not paid for spread propaganda, those vides on reality base - other videos can be..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every one knows the truth, if you start telling truth you become banned at this forum and declare ghaddar, so having PAPA jhon's pizza today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pharma companies don't send medicine to afghanistan on paper and make it temporay vansih from market to make profit as Sugar mafia did it and today sugar price is 91.52 Rupees per kg after subsidies.
> 
> 
> 
> meddle class people can afford this medicine which become 510 RS. at least we can hope to multinational pharma they would sale debate's, diarrhea, blood pressure medicine in cheap rates and would not be vanished from the market.
> 
> View attachment 673833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah PTI improved so many system like Civil Aviation, Price controlling, punjab police all system looks collapse bcz of numbers jokers in cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> I m not screaming I m showing mirror and regarding making medicine is beyond to politician, they are not talented to produce medicine by them self. They can produce agriculture product because they have million acre of Land - land reform died at 1948
> 
> 
> 
> And agriculture mafia are not billionaire ? 😂


This is useless to debate with u as u believe on news items rather than facts.

Without going into each and every point i am closing this discussion by showing u the actual price of the medicine


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

The Accountant said:


> This is useless to debate with u as u believe on news items rather than facts.
> 
> Without going into each and every point i am closing this discussion by showing u the actual price of the medicine

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## The Accountant

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> View attachment 673852


Shows u have already madeup your mind based on fake information. The link i shared is of online website and medicine is available right now at this rate in Karachi.

Now please dont quote as i am not interested in trolls and useless discussion.

If u really want to discuss something then be open to accept your mistakes based on factual data and should drive conclusions on facts presented. Anyways your choice how u want to live your life.

Thanks and bye.


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

The Accountant said:


> Shows u have already madeup your mind based on fake information. The link i shared is of online website and medicine is available right now at this rate in Karachi.
> 
> Now please dont quote as i am not interested in trolls and useless discussion.
> 
> If u really want to discuss something then be open to accept your mistakes based on factual data and should drive conclusions on facts presented. Anyways your choice how u want to live your life.
> 
> Thanks and bye.



I did not quote you, you jump it as a defender of PTI.

BYE TC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Sidd




----------



## Clutch




----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341410821633662978


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

bht jaldi pata nhi laga ?


مزید پڑھیے: https://www.express.pk/story/2120917/1/



=AZXrEhtCIIIEiTpw1Fbm2dwLkuMIGQtJpBq-GJvhriizn3uyzgi9K1GznK6c1YXzjbOBuRbZZIy53UIDP8ZxKz_A3XPSJOg7MSAiZu1dGHOYt1z4-Hm3DhUq5ATWhoOFeQPCLNC45KkYU7072jSD8Wf_uZdZrLlzbEXNSGBCQIVUeXK1SilU7--zZS24X8XhIUc&__tn__=EH-R']


----------



## El Sidd

POPEYE-Sailor said:


> bht jaldi pata nhi laga ?
> 
> 
> مزید پڑھیے: https://www.express.pk/story/2120917/1/
> 
> 
> 
> =AZXrEhtCIIIEiTpw1Fbm2dwLkuMIGQtJpBq-GJvhriizn3uyzgi9K1GznK6c1YXzjbOBuRbZZIy53UIDP8ZxKz_A3XPSJOg7MSAiZu1dGHOYt1z4-Hm3DhUq5ATWhoOFeQPCLNC45KkYU7072jSD8Wf_uZdZrLlzbEXNSGBCQIVUeXK1SilU7--zZS24X8XhIUc&__tn__=EH-R']=AZXrEhtCIIIEiTpw1Fbm2dwLkuMIGQtJpBq-GJvhriizn3uyzgi9K1GznK6c1YXzjbOBuRbZZIy53UIDP8ZxKz_A3XPSJOg7MSAiZu1dGHOYt1z4-Hm3DhUq5ATWhoOFeQPCLNC45KkYU7072jSD8Wf_uZdZrLlzbEXNSGBCQIVUeXK1SilU7--zZS24X8XhIUc&__tn__=EH-R']


The man has never paid for his own food. 
He has never run a household either and is on brink of a 3rd divorce.

Yet he is the best handsome puppet few beads can buy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Skywalker

The Accountant said:


> Shows u have already madeup your mind based on fake information. The link i shared is of online website and medicine is available right now at this rate in Karachi.
> 
> Now please dont quote as i am not interested in trolls and useless discussion.
> 
> If u really want to discuss something then be open to accept your mistakes based on factual data and should drive conclusions on facts presented. Anyways your choice how u want to live your life.
> 
> Thanks and bye.


you are wasting your time with this cartoon aka Popeye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 713900



only low IQ brain see any positivity or sign of development in this picture.

first of all they ignore that it is the same Imran Khan party, which has created the circumstances to bring about a situation, where millions of Pakistanis are falling into poverty, with every passing day.

secondly, whenever a person in his private capacity try to feed poor, he get victimized and cases are registered against him, which is quite contrary to the propagated spirit which Imran Khan party is trying to project with these state sponsored langar khanas.

Same regime is arresting street hawkers and vendors, for selling vegetables and sugar for 10cents more than Imran Khan party's announced price but it was non other than himself who granted millions of rupees subsidy on sugar export... and soon after re-imported the sugar at double the export price.

Even if Imran Khans was not involved in $billions of corruption in partnership with IMF, there's hardly anything noble in this picture.
A person who stole vote in the name of riyasat medina should allocate same salary for him self which is the lowest income of any person in Pakistan.

Quadi e Azam never claimed to be equal to Muhammad saw, yet he was in position to assign him self a salary of his choice, which he decided as 1-rupee. Where as Imran Khan even steal from charity money.

Whom shall we shame here?









ECP thwarts postal ballot fraud bid to rig NA by-polls in Kurram


ISLAMABAD: In a dramatic move, the Election Commission of Pakistan has thwarted an attempted postal ballot fraud to rig the upcoming by-polls for an NA constituency , Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, being...




www.thenews.com.pk






ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 709158



Sponsored by charity fund.


----------



## PakistaniAtBahrain



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## alphapak




----------



## syedtalhamaududi

End of the era. Very short leaving a bitter taste in everyone's mouth, good riddance to bad rubbish


----------



## AZ1

syedtalhamaududi said:


> End of the era. Very short leaving a bitter taste in everyone's mouth, good riddance to bad rubbish


Will your leader nawaz sharif come back again? lol


----------



## Path-Finder

syedtalhamaududi said:


> End of the era. Very short leaving a bitter taste in everyone's mouth, good riddance to bad rubbish


yes Thank God that pig mian platelets sharif has gone.


----------



## syedtalhamaududi

Path-Finder said:


> yes Thank God that pig mian platelets sharif has gone.


Hi is platelets were counted by Doctor Yasmin Rashid none the less, but no end of era (short) of ikniazi
All the millennials watching 1992 cricket videos pathetic


----------



## AZ1

syedtalhamaududi said:


> Hi is platelets were counted by Doctor Yasmin Rashid none the less, but no end of era (short) of ikniazi
> All the millennials watching 1992 cricket videos pathetic


and his guarantor was shahbaz sharif that he will come back. What kind of person are you really? At least feel some shame when you support corrupt people.


----------



## syedtalhamaududi

AZ1 said:


> and his guarantor was shahbaz sharif that he will come back. What kind of person are you really? At least feel some shame when you support corrupt people.


Why would he submit him self to a kangaroo court, can you convict Faisal Wowow for lying first. Can you get a judgement on the foreign funding case, can NAB prosecute on corruption in Peshawar BRT. 
I think it is you guys who are actually crooked and deceitful
The late judge Arshad Malik's judgements have been called suspect because he was blackmailed. How can this unjust judgement stand against NS. The judge was removed.
Bent judges like him and saqib aw nisar helped the retarded child IKniazi


AZ1 said:


> and his guarantor was shahbaz sharif that he will come back. What kind of person are you really? At least feel some shame when you support corrupt people.


Ss is in jail, anyway


----------



## syedtalhamaududi

I think people need to sit on umpire ki ungli


----------



## AZ1

syedtalhamaududi said:


> Why would he submit him self to a kangaroo court, can you convict Faisal Wowow for lying first. Can you get a judgement on the foreign funding case, can NAB prosecute on corruption in Peshawar BRT.
> I think it is you guys who are actually crooked and deceitful
> The late judge Arshad Malik's judgements have been called suspect because he was blackmailed. How can this unjust judgement stand against NS. The judge was removed.
> Bent judges like him and saqib aw nisar helped the retarded child IKniazi
> 
> Ss is in jail, anyway



Yeah we people release the panama leaks,
We people also took NRO from musharraf 
We people also made lame excuse and done fraud and now living in UK

You have no shame left in you really.


----------



## syedtalhamaududi

AZ1 said:


> Yeah we people release the panama leaks,
> We people also took NRO from musharraf
> We people also made lame excuse and done fraud and now living in UK
> 
> You have no shame left in you really.


Really, let the people decide, we all know whose shameless


----------



## Path-Finder

syedtalhamaududi said:


> Hi is platelets were counted by Doctor Yasmin Rashid none the less, but no end of era (short) of ikniazi
> All the millennials watching 1992 cricket videos pathetic


why isnt your mian dead yet? the swine was going to die wasn't it? the amritsari dallay had a doctor that looked like a merasi and not a doctor! that was the doctor that was telling everyone that mian is about to die and it needs surgery, barly mulk. Yet 18 months on not once did it have any surgery or any medical treatment.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## syedtalhamaududi

Path-Finder said:


> why isnt your mian dead yet? the swine was going to die wasn't it? the amritsari dallay had a doctor that looked like a merasi and not a doctor! that was the doctor that was telling everyone that mian is about to die and it needs surgery, barly mulk. Yet 18 months on not once did it have any surgery or any medical treatment.


It's simple, PTI have enjoyed government with all the levers of power in the country at their disposal for the last 2.5 years in the centre and nearly 8 years in KPk. They have been totally with out opposition. Helped by every department.

NS is disqualified for life, everyone else in opposition are in jail or being harassed.

Still PTI has failed to deliver anything. They are not just incompetent but thoroughly corrupt. The whole sorry spectacle has been witnessed by everyone. Imran khan has failed. He is incapable of even using the latrine by himself. Buzdar is even worse. People in KPk say Mahmood khan is Buzdar plus. No one is responsible for the shit show except ik. SMK to sca very cunning politician, have you noticed, he's not said a word. Soon the rats will be jumping ship

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

syedtalhamaududi said:


> Still PTI has failed to deliver anything.


Was PTI going to deliver your babies?


syedtalhamaududi said:


> They are not just incompetent but thoroughly corrupt.


Explain how?


syedtalhamaududi said:


> He is incapable of even using the latrine by himself.


Were you with him in the latrine?


syedtalhamaududi said:


> People in KPk say Mahmood khan is Buzdar plus.


Have you asked people of Sindh?


syedtalhamaududi said:


> No one is responsible for the shit show except ik.


Did IK steal your sister?


syedtalhamaududi said:


> Soon the rats will be jumping ship


Jumping ship to Khota Biryani party?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## AZ1

Norwegian said:


> Was PTI going to deliver your babies?
> 
> Explain how?
> 
> Were you with him in the latrine?
> 
> Have you asked people of Sindh?
> 
> Did IK steal your sister?
> 
> Jumping ship to Khota Biryani party?


He's kid behind the nick you can tell from his thinking and if he's mature then his brain needs to grow.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## syedtalhamaududi

...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

AZ1 said:


> He's kid behind the nick you can tell from his thinking and if he's mature then his brain needs to grow.


He is what IK calls stunted growth Patwari


syedtalhamaududi said:


> Poor poor little **** Norwegian, always and ever ready to defend, soon donkey khan niazi will be gone and you will be unemployed


When you are not ashamed of accusing IK for one thing after another without any proof then you should expect this harsh response

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedtalhamaududi

There's abundant proof always provided, you are blind and just a little slow

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

syedtalhamaududi said:


> There's abundant proof always provided, you are blind and just a little slow


Where is the proof? Last time I asked for proof of your accusations, you said connect the dots 🤣🤣🤣

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

syedtalhamaududi said:


> It's simple, PTI have enjoyed government with all the levers of power in the country at their disposal for the last 2.5 years in the centre and nearly 8 years in KPk. They have been totally with out opposition. Helped by every department.
> 
> NS is disqualified for life, everyone else in opposition are in jail or being harassed.
> 
> Still PTI has failed to deliver anything. They are not just incompetent but thoroughly corrupt. The whole sorry spectacle has been witnessed by everyone. Imran khan has failed. He is incapable of even using the latrine by himself. Buzdar is even worse. People in KPk say Mahmood khan is Buzdar plus. No one is responsible for the shit show except ik. SMK to sca very cunning politician, have you noticed, he's not said a word. Soon the rats will be jumping ship


do you think you are the only smart one and rest are jahil like poojari of the haram tubbar?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WinterFangs

syedtalhamaududi said:


> There's abundant proof always provided, you are blind and just a little slow


Proof? Imran Khan is the best of the bunch, your telling me you‘ll rather have the sharifs or bhuttos? funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedtalhamaududi

Path-Finder said:


> do you think you are the only smart one and rest are jahil like poojari of the haram tubbar?


Seems so bud, PTI are the greatest propogandist in history, and the dimwits seem enfranchised
The blind leading the blind, the clueless leading the clueless
Welcome to Naya Pakistan
Faisal wowow ki jai, Imran khan cheeni Chor ki jai, Assman Buzdar ki jai
Aap ki jai

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

syedtalhamaududi said:


> Seems so bud, PTI are the greatest propogandist in history, and the dimwits seem enfranchised


Proof, evidence, Patwari?



syedtalhamaududi said:


> The blind leading the blind, the clueless leading the clueless


Proof, evidence, Patwari?



syedtalhamaududi said:


> Faisal wowow ki jai, Imran khan cheeni Chor ki jai, Assman Buzdar ki jai


Proof, evidence, Patwari?


----------



## syedtalhamaududi

Norwegian said:


> Where is the proof? Last time I asked for proof of your accusations, you said connect the dots 🤣🤣🤣


A while back, one of the many many scandals ago was the sugar scandals. There was a huge price hike of a commodity used by everyone.
The amount of consumption and production is known. 
The government under the authority of the prime minister decided to export sugar. 
This led to a shortage.
The price of sugar went up and is still up.
The decision to export directly caused increased prices. The prime minister was to blame. The price increase has benefited those people in power.
A commission was established and its findings were put in the bin.


Norwegian said:


> Proof, evidence, Patwari?
> 
> 
> Proof, evidence, Patwari?
> 
> 
> Proof, evidence, Patwari?


You are the proof

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Norwegian

syedtalhamaududi said:


> A commission was established and its findings were put in the bin.


Proof, evidence of this accusation, Patwari?


syedtalhamaududi said:


> The government under the authority of the prime minister decided to export sugar.


Based on the information from the food department.


syedtalhamaududi said:


> The decision to export directly caused increased prices. The prime minister was to blame.


How? Why did food department give wrong sugar stock information to PM?


----------



## syedtalhamaududi

Doesn't malhi look a bit like Charles Sohbraj's depiction in the serpent, it's the glasses

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

syedtalhamaududi said:


> Seems so bud, PTI are the greatest propogandist in history, and the dimwits seem enfranchised
> The blind leading the blind, the clueless leading the clueless
> Welcome to Naya Pakistan
> Faisal wowow ki jai, Imran khan cheeni Chor ki jai, Assman Buzdar ki jai
> Aap ki jai


I have followed your piggy mian from 1989. change my mind. I f#cking dare you t001 wal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedtalhamaududi

Path-Finder said:


> I have followed your piggy mian from 1989. change my mind. I f#cking dare you t001 wal.


I don't understand what t00l Wal means by the way, the assumption is that it is a personal slight. 
I don't care about you changing your mind. Why do feel you are so important buba

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

syedtalhamaududi said:


> I don't understand what t00l Wal means by the way, the assumption is that it is a personal slight.
> I don't care about you changing your mind. Why do feel you are so important buba


@Norwegian tell this t001 wal what too1 wal are!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk
*Web Desk*
11:31 PM | May 18, 2021
*
Prime Minister Imran Khan will distribute 2,056 flats among the labourers in Peshawar on Wednesday.*

According to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa government spokesperson Kamran Khan Bangash, PM Imran Khan will visit Peshawar tomorrow and will hand over the flats, built under* Naya Pakistan Housing Programme,* to the labourers.

He maintained that the prime minister will also inaugurate a government school in Regi Lalma area of Peshawar. The prime minister will visit Mohmand Dam where the officials of the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) will brief the premier about the project.

Earlier on March 18, Prime Minister Imran Khan had distributed the residential flats and houses to the working class under the Workers Welfare Fund.

The premier had attended the ceremony of allotment of residential flats and houses among the working class and inaugurated the event by planting a sapling.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan stressed that Pakistan would "rise faster" next time the PTI government was elected.

He made the comment while speaking about economic growth figures at a ceremony in Ziarat. At the outset of his speech, the premier prayed for the families of four Frontier Corps soldiers who were martyred in a terrorist attack in Quetta a day earlier.

The premier said the country was "getting out of a very difficult time", adding that the opposition parties had been "making noise" that his government would fail ever since it came to power.

"They [opposition parties] were afraid that if this government took Pakistan out of a difficult economic time, their political shops would be closed. They kept saying for over two years that our country and economy have been destroyed."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran Khan Walk Styles Compilation*


----------



## ghazi52

"The successful management of the coronavirus pandemic and the success of the IMF program, as evidenced by the growth in GDP to 4%, demonstrate Pakistan’s ability to grow and serve as a good investment opportunity."


----------



## batmannow

Arsalan said:


> First of all, Congratulations to everyone, congratulations Pakistan for completing another democratic cycle. The newly formed National Assembly voted to elect the next Prime Minister of Pakistan on August 17, 2018
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/nati...f-pakistan-today-aug-17.573182/#post-10719746
> 
> PTI Chairman and nominated PM, *Mr. Imran Ahmad Khan Niazi *have been elected as the 22nd Prime Minister of Pakistan (_care takers not included_) with 176 votes beating Shahbaz Sharif (96 votes). He will be sworn in as Prime Minister of *Islamic Republic of Pakistan* on August 18, 2018 in ceremony planned for 9:00 AM.
> 
> The cricketer turned politician led the fight against corruption for years and it is after 22 years of tireless struggle that he succeeded. Whether he will succeed as a PM and will he be able to deliver on the promises he made remains to be seen but with massive support of youth, sense of belief and hope in hearts of millions of Pakistanis, a joint effort may well turn the future bright for our country. A new era of hope and belief begins today and with our effort, commitment, honesty and dedication, we can all take Pakistan to the next level. Let us be responsible citizens contributing our share to the betterment of Pakistan.
> 
> _Personally, a day to remember, a day to cherish and a day that gives me energy to work stronger and harder to play whatever little role i can for prosperity of Pakistan._
> 
> In todays voting, the opposition mainly composed of Pakistan Peoples Party and Pakistan Muslim League failed to mount a joint challenge to Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf as PPP decided NOT to vote for PMLNs Shahbaz Sharif. MMA however voted for Shahbaz Sharif. However, both parties are set to get together for a leader of opposition and will support each other in opposition.
> 
> Crying, laughing,, Euphoric, what a day to be living, what a day to have seen unfold before your very eyes.


Shame to that damocarazy which has brought only highest inflitation and misery to poor PAKISTANIs? 
It's not about imran. It's about a hidden mafia which wants pupets in govt to justify their crouption all democratic govts were kicked out one by one by a few unknown, known hands but lemme tell you that imran won't be going down with out a fight!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Yes, Imran Khan won't be going down with out a fight!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404423465046745097

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

All credit to the honest, fearless and compassionate leadership of Prime Minister Imran khan for putting Pakistan amongst the nations who enjoys respectability.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## syedtalhamaududi

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 753421
> 
> 
> All credit to the honest, fearless and compassionate leadership of Prime Minister Imran khan for putting Pakistan amongst the nations who enjoys respectability.


Lol cia phsyops, classic, like the US ambassador encouraged Saddam to invade Kuwait saying it was an Iraqi internal matter. All credit to a moron and his army on nobs. Taking encouragement from a Zionist mouth piece.
How low have we sunk
How thick are pakis, it's breath taking. I'm shocked. Next if all the Zionist say that this pathetic government is the best thing since sliced bread, you all reckon things are rossy
How thick are pakis, it's breath taking. I'm shocked. Next if all the Zionist say that this pathetic government is the best thing since sliced bread, you all reckon things are rossy
Ik is a Zionist patsy, married into a Zionist family, facilitated by Zionist to destroy pakistab

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## syedtalhamaududi

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 753421
> 
> 
> All credit to the honest, fearless and compassionate leadership of Prime Minister Imran khan for putting Pakistan amongst the nations who enjoys respectability.


That's why bidet hasn't bothered calling jim
Him


----------



## ghazi52

syedtalhamaududi said:


> That's why bidet hasn't bothered calling jim
> Him


Ok.
Indian should be happy. No problem.


----------



## ghazi52

PM will visit today...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## akramishaqkhan

syedtalhamaududi said:


> Lol cia phsyops, classic, like the US ambassador encouraged Saddam to invade Kuwait saying it was an Iraqi internal matter. All credit to a moron and his army on nobs. Taking encouragement from a Zionist mouth piece.
> How low have we sunk
> How thick are pakis, it's breath taking. I'm shocked. Next if all the Zionist say that this pathetic government is the best thing since sliced bread, you all reckon things are rossy
> How thick are pakis, it's breath taking. I'm shocked. Next if all the Zionist say that this pathetic government is the best thing since sliced bread, you all reckon things are rossy
> Ik is a Zionist patsy, married into a Zionist family, facilitated by Zionist to destroy pakistab


Pathetic post

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## alphapak

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 754621



Noonie supportors call Mota Nawaja a sher but he couldn't stop drone strikes. Now this
corrupt has ran away to London, he is a circus ka sher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*ABSOLUTELY NOT!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

koolio said:


> Mate I can understand your bitter hate for PTI, again curse Pee Pee Pee for the Karachi lock down, Sindh falls under its domain, you can't change the public's mentality in a few days, the fault line lies in the education system and corrupt society and a lack of enforcing laws. yes Musharraf was good, the only fatal flaw he did was to give NRO which brought back status quo which has unfortunately led to this situation where Pakistan is? IK may be far from perfect, even I don't agree with some of his policies, but at this moment in time IK is the best man to lead the country.



1000% better than Patwaris and zardaris plus easy load fuc8997

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1406963604830797835


----------



## ghazi52

*Prime Minister Inspects Handcarts Market In Islamabad*

Mon 21st June 2021


Prime Minister inspects handcarts market in Islamabad






*Prime Minister Imran Khan Monday drove a vehicle and inspected handcarts (vendors) market recently set up in G-10 Sector of the Federal Capital*

​ISLAMABAD, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 21st Jun, 2021 ) rime Minister Imran Khan Monday drove a vehicle and inspected handcarts (vendors) market recently set up in G-10 Sector of the Federal Capital.

Driving the vehicle, the prime minister arrived at the market without any protocol and was warmly welcomed by the bystanders, handcart owners, residents and shopkeepers.

The prime minister has been frequently visiting different sectors of the capital to interact with the common people and inquire about their issues.

In the past, the prime minister also paid surprise visits to the main hospitals of the capital.


----------



## xyx007

We will be your friend not your slave.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Inflows in govt's Roshan Digital Acount cross $1.5 billion: PM*



Says it is good news for SBP as the scheme achieves more milestones
Imran says the accounts and deposits have set new records since the $1-billion event two months ago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PM wants Pakistanis to gear up for 'biggest tree planting campaign'*


Premier stresses on youth to participate in drive to begin this monsoon season


News Desk
June 27, 2021






Prime Minister Imran Khan at the launch of a Miyawaki forest in Pakistan. 

*ISLAMABAD: *Prime Minister Imran Khan urged the nation on Sunday to gear up for "the biggest tree planting campaign in our history".

"I want all Pakistanis, esp our youth, to gear up for the biggest tree planting campaign in our history. We have a lot of catching up to do," the premier said on Twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PM Imran to visit Naran as Pakistan eyes tourism push*


Imran will hold meetings with local PTI leaders, eminent personalities, and other officials

Fahad Zulfikar 
28 Jun 2021










*(Karachi) Prime Minister Imran Khan will visit Naran today (Monday) to inaugurate development projects for the promotion of tourism in the area.*

During his visit, the premier will be briefed about the steps being taken to promote the tourism sector in the country. He will also hold meetings with local PTI leaders, eminent personalities, and other officials in Naran.

Earlier, the PM inaugurated the Al-Beruni Radius in Multan, part of government efforts to revive the country's historical sites and heritage. Imran said that the tourism industry has potential to provide employment to people. He added that Pakistan has three areas of tourism — the mountains, the seas, and the coastline.

He stated that Turkey earns $40 billion annually from tourism, while Malaysia earns $20 billion from its maritime tourism. Despite having the same potential, Pakistan is earning nothing compared to Turkey and Malaysia, he mentioned.

The prime minister said that aside from contributing to the economy, tourism can also be the biggest source of employment in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

No compromise on our dignity and Pakistan sovereignty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan refused to meet face-to-face with US CIA chief William Burns and speak directly to US Secretary of State Anthony Blanken. U.S. officials have made it clear that violations of diplomatic protocol will not be tolerated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Today Imran khan blasting speech in assembly*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410163602523262976

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan: "We sacrificed 30k security personnel and 70k Pakistanis in a war that was not ours. Did they (US) acknowledged our sacrifice and appreciated us? No, rather they put the blame on Pakistan for doing double game against them in Afghanistan. All the blames after security failure of US in Afghanistan were put on us. The lesson we as nation have learnt from partnering with US war on terrorism is that we will never compromise on our sovereignty again."
- PM Imran Khan [National Assembly Speech, 30th June, 2021]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PAC lauds Ehsaas for financial transparency*

Govt made major reforms in the BISP and took annual comparative review, PAC told


Shabbir Hussain 
July 02, 2021







*ISLAMABAD: *The sub-committee of the Public Accounts Committee (PAC) lauded on Thursday Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Poverty Alleviation and Social Protection Dr. Sania Nishtar for maintaining financial transparency in the government’s flagship social safety Ehsaas programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410163602523262976



I know people always rate IK's oratory very highly, and he himself takes pride in not reading off scripts. But perhaps someone should advise him on these interviews with a few different talking points that he should bring up and then stick to. It will still come across as unrehearsed, more sharp, while also highly professional. Skill in spoken word alone doesn't cut it sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*'Will not be going to any private function with protocol and security,' PM Imran announces*


Dawn.com
July 6, 2021








In this file photo, Prime Minister Imran Khan visits Gabin Jabba, Swat. 


Prime Minister Imran Khan on Tuesday announced that he would no longer be going to any private function with protocol and security in order "to save taxpayer money and avoid inconvenience to the public".

In a tweet, the premier said he was also reviewing the protocol and security available to ministers, governors and chief ministers belonging to the ruling Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) "to decide how we can minimise expenditure and end public inconvenience".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Absolutely not' is not just a statement, it's an attitude that PM Imran is wearing on his sleeve*

Fahd Husain
July 8, 2021 







Don’t tell the PM that. He is talking the big talk — Kashmir, India, America, Afghanistan, — and swinging his rhetorical hammer like the mighty Thor. Hear his speeches, listen to his words, feel his tone, sense his oratorical swagger and you can tell the man has a grand scheme at hand. Standing atop the debris of broken promises and defective governance, he is envisioning a leap over and above this heap into the next level of political contestation where he towers over his opponents. He sees himself in the big league tackling bigger issues across an even bigger table. The idea of justice — Tehreek-i-Insaaf — brought him till here; now he is ready to spring forth from this platform on to a canvas that is much larger and more strategic. He exudes the confidence of a man who knows he is outgrowing this arena and is powered up for the more expansive one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> Don’t tell the PM that. He is talking the big talk — Kashmir, India, America, Afghanistan, — and swinging his rhetorical hammer like the mighty Thor. Hear his speeches, listen to his words, feel his tone, sense his oratorical swagger and you can tell the man has a grand scheme at hand. Standing atop the debris of broken promises and defective governance, he is envisioning a leap over and above this heap into the next level of political contestation where he towers over his opponents. He sees himself in the big league tackling bigger issues across an even bigger table. The idea of justice — Tehreek-i-Insaaf — brought him till here; now he is ready to spring forth from this platform on to a canvas that is much larger and more strategic. He exudes the confidence of a man who knows he is outgrowing this arena and is powered up for the more expansive one.



And this is how the quoted article ends:



> *And that’s when the swagger can give one a misplaced sense of security. *The littleness of little things may be showering down on the Red Zone like confetti, but underneath this hoopla of PTI’s hubris, PML-N leaders continue to walk free from NAB’s custody and into the sunlight of political vindication. Shehbaz Sharif, Rana Sanaullah, Saad Rafiq, Ahsan Iqbal, Shahid Abbasi, Miftah Ismail, Khawaja Asif and many others have successfully obtained bails *and in the process torn holes in the accountability narrative so carefully nurtured by the PM. The courts in almost all cases have said the NAB had no solid evidence to back up its allegations against these politicians.*
> 
> There is little littleness in the vindication of the PM’s biggest rivals at a time when optics will slowly start to give way to the harsh realities of constituency politics in the Punjab. There is a world out there, far away from hyperactive battlefields of twitter hashtags, Instagram memes and Facebook posts, which is thumping to the beat of conventional thana-katchery politics. The local bodies are groaning back to life after Supreme Court’s detailed judgement, and in the Punjab these bodies are dominated by the PML-N. *Something is cooking below the radar level.
> 
> These little big things have a nasty habit of puncturing the hubris of power.*


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan is divided on party lines , nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Boy on Weekend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan shows solidarity on the atomic issue.
Date: May 19, 1998

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Pakistan current prime minister Imran Khan in 1980 visited Chittagong Bangladesh for friendly match. Picture while he visited in a house.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan at a family wedding as “Shahbala” Very rare photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan in Azad Jammu and Kashmir 


*PM Imran rubbishes allegations of making AJK a province*

As per UN resolutions only Kashmiri people can decide their future through referendum, says premier

News Desk
July 23, 2021


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan with his teacher at Aitchison College Lahore, Major Geoffrey Douglas Langlands.


----------



## BATMAN

What's the progress on pipeline and under construction projects like, Rawalpindi Ring Road planned and fund arranged by Shebaz Sharif, Lahore ring road's last section, Lahore airport expansion started by Shabaz Sharif, Afghan /Iran border fencing started by Rahil Sharif, CPEC M6 contract awarded by Nawaz Sharif, Railway ML1 etc.


ghazi52 said:


> Prime Minister Imran Khan at a family wedding as “Shahbala” Very rare photo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 762893



blind personality worship is a cult, unless theirs a cut involved


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan a leading country in taking steps to reverse carbon emissions: PM Imran Khan*







Prime Minister Imran Khan launching monsoon planation drive in Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## syedtalhamaududi

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 765236


And 2022 he will win the elections in Peru once the new EVMS are online and bajwa pushing the buttons whilst munching on Papa John's pizza


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1987


----------



## El Sidd

Not to sound any alarm but there are 5 or 6 threads about your interview and they have no more than 2 comments on average. It seems shero bakhts are fatigued and they cannot praise you anymore with the same vigour. 

You cannot survive a day without being praised. I would try engage the threads to calm things down.


----------



## HaMoTZeMaS

ghazi52 said:


> Boy on Weekend
> 
> View attachment 761409


i always think
Whats in the bad.. looks empty to me


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> 1987
> 
> View attachment 766327



he criticize his past life in a speech recently.


----------



## ghazi52

Oh Good. So after PTI is gone --- food, medicine and electricity prices stop sky rocketing.


----------



## El Sidd

He should resign and face corruption charges.


----------



## Bossman

El Sidd said:


> He should resign and face corruption charges.


Which one? Are you a BOT for PML N


----------



## El Sidd

Bossman said:


> Which one?



corruption enabled by his direct signatures on countless projects initiated.


----------



## Bossman

El Sidd said:


> corruption enabled by his direct signatures on countless projects initiated.



So initiating projects equates to corruption or the issue is him signing the contract? If it is the latter, please share the list. Signing authority in the government is designated and not something random. In fact, if there is corruption, the corrupt person will be very hesitant to sign any contracts. Zardari I was like that. He never signed any thing.


----------



## mikkix

El Sidd said:


> corruption enabled by his direct signatures on countless projects initiated.


Great. What do you think who should lead Pakistan then? Shareefs?


----------



## El Sidd

Bossman said:


> So initiating projects equates to corruption or the issue is him signing the contract? If it is the latter, please share the list. Signing authority in the government is designated and not something random. In fact, if there is corruption, the corrupt person will be very hesitant to sign any contracts. Zardari I was like that. He never signed any thing.


 Stop humiliating Zardari by comparing him with Imran Khan. 

Government enabled corruption through various amnesty schemes apart from standard run of the mill corruption that comes with system running the system.

The ghosts chased by PM are simply returning to haunt him. 


mikkix said:


> Great. What do you think who should lead Pakistan then? Shareefs?


whoever survives ECP, FIA and NAB deserve an attempt at the salvation attempts for the country.


----------



## Bossman

El Sidd said:


> Stop humiliating Zardari by comparing him with Imran Khan.
> 
> Government enabled corruption through various amnesty schemes apart from standard run of the mill corruption that comes with system running the system.
> 
> The ghosts chased by PM are simply returning to haunt him.
> 
> whoever survives ECP, FIA and NAB deserve an attempt at the salvation attempts for the country.


I think you forgot to take your pills!


----------



## mikkix

El Sidd said:


> whoever survives ECP, FIA and NAB deserve an attempt at the salvation attempts for the country.


yeah only shareefs can do that and we know how they can.


----------



## El Sidd

Bossman said:


> I think you forgot to take your pills!


 nevertheless accountability is key to consistent progress 


mikkix said:


> yeah only shareefs can do that and we know how they can.


PTI is after article 62 63 to save supreme psycho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

Is PMLN anything without Nawaz?
Is PPP anything without Bhutto's? 
Is PTI anything without Imran? 

Ironically only democratic political party i think has been Jamat E Islami 

sab aik hi thali kai baingan hain koi ziada ganda hai tu koi kam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Imran Khan with Chinese President's Rep. FM Wang Yi in Dushanbe Tajikistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZ1

baqai said:


> Is PMLN anything without Nawaz?
> Is PPP anything without Bhutto's?
> Is PTI anything without Imran?
> 
> Ironically only democratic political party i think has been Jamat E Islami
> 
> sab aik hi thali kai baingan hain koi ziada ganda hai tu koi kam


jamat e islami so mok moka with ppp in karachi tou how come this party is different?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> Imran Khan with Chinese President's Rep. FM Wang Yi in Dushanbe Tajikistan.
> 
> 
> View attachment 778832



No mask? The Khan likes to live "dangerously".

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1990's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Happy Birthday


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## BATMAN

I fully support IK on this call... but why is he allowed to use blackberry?


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

*MASHALLAH MASHALLAH Governer Bank bhi pagal hogaya hai *






*Wah BC
*





*Salute this Potii team member* 






*Kia Baat hai *


----------



## maithil

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452029239046377473


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

عوام سردیوں میں گیس کےبحران کےلیے تیار ہوجائیں
    
New Era New Begin ..!!! 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=281533157191480


----------



## ghazi52

Wisden Cricket Monthly, Nehru Cup Special December 1989







Pakistan won the Nehru Cup after a thrilling victory over the West Indies in Kolkata, Wasim Akram hit a match-winning six with only one ball left.

The tournament took place in October and November 1989, and was sponsored by the Madras Rubber Factory (MRF). Six teams took part India, the hosts, Australia, England, Pakistan, Sri Lanka and the West Indies. The tournament was a round robin with each team playing each other once.

Player of the match (final) and player of the series was Imran Khan


----------



## baqai

new era ... naya daur ...tabdeeli ... all these words have new definitions in Pakistan now


----------



## VCheng

baqai said:


> new era ... naya daur ...tabdeeli ... all these words have new definitions in Pakistan now



Why would anyone be surprised? After all, when have all the lofty promises made ever have come true?


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.





,..,.


----------



## ghazi52

Great Leader.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Arsalan said:


> First of all, Congratulations to everyone, congratulations Pakistan for completing another democratic cycle. The newly formed National Assembly voted to elect the next Prime Minister of Pakistan on August 17, 2018
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/nati...f-pakistan-today-aug-17.573182/#post-10719746
> 
> PTI Chairman and nominated PM, *Mr. Imran Ahmad Khan Niazi *have been elected as the 22nd Prime Minister of Pakistan (_care takers not included_) with 176 votes beating Shahbaz Sharif (96 votes). He will be sworn in as Prime Minister of *Islamic Republic of Pakistan* on August 18, 2018 in ceremony planned for 9:00 AM.
> 
> The cricketer turned politician led the fight against corruption for years and it is after 22 years of tireless struggle that he succeeded. Whether he will succeed as a PM and will he be able to deliver on the promises he made remains to be seen but with massive support of youth, sense of belief and hope in hearts of millions of Pakistanis, a joint effort may well turn the future bright for our country. A new era of hope and belief begins today and with our effort, commitment, honesty and dedication, we can all take Pakistan to the next level. Let us be responsible citizens contributing our share to the betterment of Pakistan.
> 
> _Personally, a day to remember, a day to cherish and a day that gives me energy to work stronger and harder to play whatever little role i can for prosperity of Pakistan._
> 
> In todays voting, the opposition mainly composed of Pakistan Peoples Party and Pakistan Muslim League failed to mount a joint challenge to Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf as PPP decided NOT to vote for PMLNs Shahbaz Sharif. MMA however voted for Shahbaz Sharif. However, both parties are set to get together for a leader of opposition and will support each other in opposition.
> 
> Crying, laughing,, Euphoric, what a day to be living, what a day to have seen unfold before your very eyes.


He didn't get far did he?


----------

